# no puedo suvir la picture



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya se suvio. De que parte de Mexico son?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Mr. Capone-e?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a25TX3eo0E

oh...nice bike


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:angry: :guns:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 5 2007, 09:17 PM~8243291
> *:angry:  :guns:
> *


I take it you dont like the bike. Looks like a schwinn, is it?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 5 2007, 06:17 PM~8243291
> *:angry:  :guns:
> *


take it easy.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2007, 06:07 PM~8243197
> *Ya se suvio. De que parte de Mexico son?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 5 2007, 07:29 PM~8243446
> *
> *


son de Mexicali.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 5 2007, 07:28 PM~8243427
> *take it easy.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Toma. Come dices que te llamas?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i dont like it.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FUCKIN UGLY BRO.. :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 5 2007, 07:03 PM~8243176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 a stingray junior.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 5 2007, 08:03 PM~8243176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you think its ugly but this bike its a award winner ese


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

dont let Nortenored see that bike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 5 2007, 07:15 PM~8243867
> *you think its ugly but this bike its a award winner ese
> *


probly back in 1994. shits changed and theres higher standards in the bike game today.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 5 2007, 08:15 PM~8243867
> *you think its ugly but this bike its a award winner ese
> *


IT IS UGLY ENE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 5 2007, 09:32 PM~8244006
> *IT IS UGLY ENE
> *


THIS PICTURE ITS OLD ESE MY BIKE RIGHT NOW ITS VERY LOW THE CRANK ITS SITTING ON THE FLOOR, THE REAR WHEEL SPIN, ALL THE PARTS ARE HAND MADE ENGRAVED,I BUILDING A CUSTOM SUBWOOFERS BOX I INSTALL A TWO PUNCH P3 SUBS ALPINE HEAD UNIT, HIFONIC AMP,THE NEXT WEEK I GO TO CUSTOM PAINT THE BIKE CANDY BLUE WITH SILVER FLAKE , PINSTRIPING ,MURALS,SILVER LEAF AND INSTALL A CUSTOM LASER CUT FORK


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Lean like a cholo


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 5 2007, 07:52 PM~8244183
> * ALL THE PARTS ARE HAND MADE ENGRAVED
> *


no. its etched.

he did a good job but his designs wack.


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

its ugly


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 5 2007, 10:40 PM~8244589
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/011/1DSC00012.JPG[/IMG]
http://www.layitlow.cc/images/011/1DS
[img]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/011/DSC00014.JPGC00013.JPG[/IMG]
more pictures


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I like the frame, show me your new shit when it's done


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 5 2007, 11:53 PM~8245569
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/011/1DSC00012.JPG[/IMG]
> C00013.JPG[/IMG]
> more pictures
> *


gay


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I like it and thats all that matters


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

i like it


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 6 2007, 02:53 AM~8245569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

dahm every1 a shit talker..........hey it nice people jus hatin cuz there shit aint done :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SHIT BRO MINES ALREADY HAD ITS TIME TO SHINE..AND FROM FAR AWAY THOSE PARTS LOOK LIKE THERES DUSDT OR SPIDER WEBBS ON IT..THERE COOL P CLOSE THO..


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

its still ugly


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I like it. I dont like the blue but its cool.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Jul 5 2007, 07:32 PM~8244006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

those parts are engraved over chrome? your fenders look like its rusting from where it was engraved


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jul 6 2007, 06:54 PM~8251463
> *those parts are engraved over chrome? your fenders look like its rusting from where it was engraved
> *


its etching.


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

its still gay thou


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jul 6 2007, 08:54 PM~8251463
> *those parts are engraved over chrome? your fenders look like its rusting from where it was engraved
> *


yes its engraved over chrome, all the fenders are engraved i install a new pair of fenders custom made with fiber glass and painted candy blue too


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 7 2007, 12:06 AM~8252412
> *yes its engraved over chrome, all the fenders are engraved i install a new pair of fenders custom made with fiber glass and painted candy blue too
> *


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 6 2007, 11:40 PM~8252608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow still ugly


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice fenders homie


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

nice bike but I don't like the way how its leaning, way to low in the front and to high in the back...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lol 

if you CANT TAKE OPINIONS DONT POST PICS OF YOUR SHIT


and NO NEED TO BASH SOMEONES WORK CUS IT ONLY MAKES YOU LOOK LIKE JACAKASS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This guys bike is in Mexico and it still looks cleaner the most of the bikes in here. No need to hate on the color. He doesnt say anything about your bikes.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 7 2007, 10:30 AM~8254187
> *:angry:
> *


whats your avi anyway?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2007, 09:40 AM~8253519
> *This guys bike is in Mexico and it still looks cleaner the most of the bikes in here. No need to hate on the color. He doesnt say anything about your bikes.
> *


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 7 2007, 02:40 AM~8252608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  could use a mural though.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2007, 09:40 AM~8253519
> *This guys bike is in Mexico and it still looks cleaner the most of the bikes in here. No need to hate on the color. He doesnt say anything about your bikes.
> *


THIS IS MY OLD CANDY PAINT








AND MY CUSTOM SEAT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Who paints your bikes?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i like the seat.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i like the bike its nice but you need to put the forks back to they way they should be but dont trip over the people in here some may like alot may hate it but just remember you have a bike and many dont


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 7 2007, 11:37 AM~8254221
> *whats your avi anyway?
> *


CITY OF SAC


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2007, 03:26 PM~8255042
> *Who paints your bikes?
> *


MY DAD PAINTED THE BIKE AND I DO THE GRAPHICS,HE ALSO PAINTED MY REGAL SILVER,MY BROTHER 65 MALIBU ,HE RESTORING A 65 MUSTANG,HE RIGHT NOW IS BUILDING A 50 CHEVY FLEETLINE AND A 40 CHEVY MASTER DELUXE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

PICS.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MAS PICTURES MY ENGRA


























VED KICKSTANG


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY NEPHEW RO


























ADMASTER TRIKE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

clean bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

A LOWRIDER BUILD HIS OWN THINGS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 7 2007, 10:36 PM~8256766
> *A LOWRIDER BUILD HIS OWN THINGS
> *


I agree


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 5 2007, 08:17 PM~8243291
> *:angry:  :guns:
> *


NO E THUGING :nono:


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

HOW DID YOU MAKE THE SEAT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jul 7 2007, 09:40 PM~8256779
> *NO E THUGING :nono:
> *


INSTEAD OF SPEAKING SHIT OF OTHER BIKES WE MUST LEAN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT FOR LIFE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jul 7 2007, 08:40 PM~8256779
> *NO E THUGING :nono:
> *


SORRY...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 7 2007, 08:49 PM~8257121
> *SORRY...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:dunno: U KNO WAZ UP BRO.. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 7 2007, 10:59 PM~8257167
> *:biggrin:
> *


IS OK YOURS OPINIONSARE GOOD AND I RESPECT WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT MY BIKE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 7 2007, 09:15 PM~8257240
> *IS OK YOURS OPINIONSARE GOOD AND I RESPECT WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT MY BIKE
> *


i guess.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MORE PICS[IM

















G]http://www.layitlow.cc/i







mages/011/DSC00071.JPG[/IMG]IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/011/1DSC00075.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

the red weld looks crapy...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

the weld of the red bike is factory og


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 9 2007, 06:34 PM~8268720
> *the weld of the red bike is factory og
> *


Thats what i was gonna say.


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

those bikes are ugly


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE_EMPIRE_SAC_@Jul 9 2007, 06:44 PM~8268787
> *those bikes are ugly
> *


Why do you not like them? Are they not your taste? I thing they the shit.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

ARE THOSE BEADS ON THE RED BIKE'S RIMS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

they are og too


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 9 2007, 04:50 PM~8268845
> *Why do you not like them? Are they not your taste? I thing they the shit.
> *


ya its just not wat i like


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE_EMPIRE_SAC_@Jul 9 2007, 07:13 PM~8269042
> *ya its just not wat i like
> *


is it cus his screen name is sureñosbluez
:0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Is that a kandy red?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 9 2007, 08:16 PM~8269068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like kandy brown


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

VOLCANO RED


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 9 2007, 05:15 PM~8269056
> *is it cus his screen name is sureñosbluez
> :0  :0  :0
> *


naw i just dnt like it


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 9 2007, 05:36 PM~8269211
> *VOLCANO RED
> *


x2


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

THE NEW MEMBERS BIKE








NEEDS MORE WORK


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 12 2007, 05:19 PM~8295788
> *THE NEW MEMBERS BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


dnt like that pink


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

FIXING MY BIKE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my engraved sprocket
IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/012/sprocket.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 5 2007, 09:52 PM~8244183
> *THIS PICTURE ITS OLD ESE MY BIKE RIGHT NOW ITS VERY LOW THE CRANK ITS SITTING ON THE FLOOR, THE REAR WHEEL SPIN, ALL THE PARTS ARE HAND MADE ENGRAVED,I BUILDING A CUSTOM SUBWOOFERS BOX I INSTALL A TWO PUNCH P3 SUBS ALPINE HEAD UNIT, HIFONIC AMP,THE NEXT WEEK I GO TO CUSTOM PAINT THE BIKE CANDY BLUE WITH SILVER FLAKE , PINSTRIPING ,MURALS,SILVER LEAF AND INSTALL A CUSTOM LASER CUT FORK
> *



ALWAYS KEEP IT GANGSTA-DONT LISTEN 2 DA HATERS "O.G." :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

MARA SAVATRUCHA.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I AM WORKING ON MY BIKE AGAIN


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 23 2007, 12:10 AM~8621625
> *I AM WORKING ON MY BIKE AGAIN
> *



LET ME C PICS WHEN UR DONE HOMIE!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I WANT TO PAINT MY BIKE LIKE AS EAZY GARCIA CADDY ROYAL FLUSH


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 24 2007, 03:36 PM~8633973
> *I WANT TO PAINT MY BIKE LIKE AS EAZY GARCIA CADDY ROYAL FLUSH
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I PAINTED MY BIKE CANDY RED TWO TIMES THIS MONTH BUT DONT LIKE VERY MUCH :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I WANT MY NEXT PAINT JOB LIKE TATTOO YOU THE 69 IMPALA OF LIFESTYLE CC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Jul 5 2007, 07:17 PM~8243291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buncha hatin/wannabe cholo ass kids, no wonder the youngsters are the ones fucking it up for the rest of us!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 25 2007, 05:10 PM~8868772
> *buncha hatin/wannabe cholo ass kids, no wonder the youngsters are the ones fucking it up for the rest of us!
> *


ALA VERGA CON LOS HATERS FUCK WITH THE HATERS


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 14 2007, 04:01 PM~8308992
> *FIXING MY BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


to much blue!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 5 2007, 07:03 PM~8243176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is weak too!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY NEXT PAINT JOB IS A CUSTOM CHAMELEON


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

If I were you id do something more special chameleon aint realy my taste but you can try


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

KEEP BUILDING THOSE 1RST PLACE TROPHY BIKES-WHO CARES ABOUT THOSE HATERS TALKING TRASH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> KEEP BUILDING THOSE 1RST PLACE TROPHY BIKES-WHO CARES ABOUT THOSE HATERS TALKING TRASH!!!!!!!!!!!
> FIRST PLACE ONLY QUE NO HOMIE QUE VIVA EL LOWRIDING 4 LIFE


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> > KEEP BUILDING THOSE 1RST PLACE TROPHY BIKES-WHO CARES ABOUT THOSE HATERS TALKING TRASH!!!!!!!!!!!
> > FIRST PLACE ONLY QUE NO HOMIE QUE VIVA EL LOWRIDING 4 LIFE
> 
> 
> que onda loco? que dice el clima por aya en chicali?? my jefa tiene un canton en un ejido que queda entrmedio de chicali y san luis.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

que onda loco? que dice el clima por aya en chicali?? my jefa tiene un canton en un ejido que queda entrmedio de chicali y san luis.
[/quote]

PINCHI CLIMA ESTA A TODA MADRE ESE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY BIKE IS READY FOR LA GENTE CAR SHOW IN IMPERIAL CALIFAS


----------



## supreme722 (May 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 5 2007, 07:25 PM~8243943
> *probly back in 1994. shits changed and theres higher standards in the bike game today.
> *


Yes they are. This is our first year!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme722_@Oct 18 2007, 07:17 AM~9028672
> *Yes they are. This is our first year!
> 
> 
> ...


nice bikla homie


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme722_@Oct 18 2007, 07:17 AM~9028672
> *Yes they are. This is our first year!
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH 4 ONE OF THOSE SEATS IN PURPLE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supreme722 (May 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 18 2007, 10:19 PM~9036077
> *HOW MUCH 4 ONE OF THOSE SEATS IN PURPLE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!
> *


A purple rag seat? Natha. it is nothing to do. Hit me up on my e-mail and i'll let you know. [email protected]


----------



## supreme722 (May 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 18 2007, 10:13 PM~9036029
> *nice bikla homie
> *


Thanx. We are coming out hotter in 2008! With candy paint, a new seat(still ragged of course) and engraving. I have an off the hook display idea, so hopefully i can get that rollin as well. :yes:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my bike is dedicated in memory of my nephew BERNARDO who was murdered to the age of 13 years by a fucking damned driver,rest in peace all we love you.







descansa en paz todos te extrañamos nos vemos luego 

BERNARDO ACOSTA ESTRADA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I FIND TWO OLD PICS OF MY PINCHI BIKE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

SORRY BIG PICTURES


----------



## supreme722 (May 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 25 2007, 01:27 PM~9083008
> *SORRY BIG PICTURES
> *


nice bike, but i don't like the body. too much and too plain. Looks like a big sparkely blue tank :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> nice bike, but i don't like the body. too much and too plain. Looks like a big sparkely blue tank :biggrin:
> NEW BODY MODS COMING THE NEXT YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## supreme722 (May 25, 2007)

> > nice bike, but i don't like the body. too much and too plain. Looks like a big sparkely blue tank :biggrin:
> > NEW BODY MODS COMING THE NEXT YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> are you cutting into the bike or adding more? or did you jusy knockoff it all off and start over?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I THING CUT THE FRAME AND DO A DIAMOND TANK


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NEW PICTURES


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE_EMPIRE_SAC_@Jul 6 2007, 08:53 PM~8251763
> *its still gay thou
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 18 2007, 02:06 PM~9253698
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

PARA LOS HATERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 5 2008, 08:22 PM~9872777
> *PARA LOS HATERS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should push the front fender back


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 5 2008, 08:40 PM~9872943
> *I think you should push the front fender back
> *


 ALREADY I DID IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 5 2008, 08:57 PM~9873096
> *ALREADY I DID IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 5 2008, 08:01 PM~9873136
> *
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

EY WUEY TU LOWRIDER ESTA CHINGONA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 5 2008, 11:55 PM~9875030
> *EY WUEY TU LOWRIDER ESTA CHINGONA
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 7 2008, 12:59 PM~9887037
> *GRACIAS HOMIE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON HOMIE


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

nice bici sureñosbluez , ?como hay hacido the seat?é el calendario asteca?


saludos ese


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

got pics of da fender with it pushed back?


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttBGNtvwV_A


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

needs stripping


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 8 2008, 04:01 PM~9896807
> *needs stripping
> *


COMING SOON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Feb 8 2008, 03:00 PM~9896804
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttBGNtvwV_A
> *


video sucks all the pics are blurry


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MORE FUCKING PICS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 8 2008, 07:24 PM~9898663
> *MORE FUCKING PICS
> 
> 
> ...


ESTA CHINGONA HOMEBOY, PONLE UN KNOCK-OFF EN LA LLANTA DEL CONTINENTAL KIT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 8 2008, 08:46 PM~9898784
> *ESTA CHINGONA HOMEBOY, PONLE UN KNOCK-OFF EN LA LLANTA DEL CONTINENTAL KIT
> *


I HAVE 5 CUSTOM MADE BY MY JEFITO HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 8 2008, 07:53 PM~9898835
> *I HAVE 5 CUSTOM MADE BY MY JEFITO HOMIE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SICK HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 8 2008, 08:55 PM~9898850
> *SICK HOMIE
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHOS GOING TO YUMA THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

more fucking pics   

















http://i31.tinypic.com/2gugk0o.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i30.tinypic.com/fctgsk.jpg


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ESTA CHINGONA COMO CAMBIA LOS COLORES


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 22 2008, 12:34 PM~10229468
> *ESTA CHINGONA COMO CAMBIA LOS COLORES
> *


 GRACIAS LA PINTURA ES CAMALEON


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you need murals bro.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 01:07 AM~10233195
> *you need murals bro.
> *


SIMON AND A PINSTRIPING


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 23 2008, 12:01 AM~10233157
> *GRACIAS LA PINTURA ES CAMALEON
> *


 :0 DAM HOMIE THATS TIGHT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 22 2008, 10:35 AM~10229469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SIMON.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 23 2008, 03:48 PM~10236001
> *nice. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:angry: I NEED REPAIR THE FRONT FENDER


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY OTHER BABY ITS READY TO PAINT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 17 2008, 03:40 PM~10440151
> *MY OTHER BABY ITS READY TO PAINT
> *


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

* 



Originally posted by brownlife1904@Feb 8 2008, 06:55 PM~9898850
SICK HOMIE  


Click to expand...

 K ONDAS COMPADRE,, LISTO PA MAYO??*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAMELASHU_@Apr 17 2008, 04:08 PM~10440295
> *
> K ONDAS COMPADRE,, LISTO PA MAYO??
> *


*

LISTO PARA OTRO TROFEO :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 8 2008, 06:55 PM~9898850
> *SICK HOMIE
> *


*OYE AYER VI UN CONTINENTAL MODIFICADO Q LO HICIERON EN FORMA DE CAMINO, PERO LA PARTE DE A TRAS FORMA UN CORAZON, ESTA MUY MAL VIAJADO JAJAJAJAJA*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 24 2008, 05:29 PM~10244900
> *:angry: I NEED REPAIR THE FRONT FENDER
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 17 2008, 02:47 PM~10440480
> *:0  :angry:
> *




```
q ondas plebes. isaac anoche te soñe wey, jajajaaja
```


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAMELASHU_@Apr 18 2008, 12:56 PM~10447073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 17 2008, 02:47 PM~10440480
> *:0  :angry:
> *


CALMATE CANIJO, LUEGO POR Q TE PEGO EN LAS OREJAS,CABRONN


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAMELASHU_@Apr 19 2008, 05:23 PM~10455485
> *CALMATE CANIJO,  LUEGO POR Q TE PEGO EN LAS OREJAS,CABRONN
> *


DE QUE ABLES WUEY, LLO TE PEGO EN LA MASETA


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 17 2008, 02:47 PM~10440480
> *:0  :angry:
> *


[/B] JAJAJAJAJA, YA SE COLO ESTE, SI EL PLEITO ES CON EL SUREÑOBLUEZ, TU NO TE CUELES Y NO SOY WEY, SOY MORRA. JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 22 2008, 11:35 AM~10229469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its lookin good


----------



## schwinn1964 (Apr 10, 2008)

sick frame u got put a mural or somethin uffin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAMELASHU_@Apr 21 2008, 02:13 PM~10467818
> JAJAJAJAJA, YA SE COLO ESTE, SI EL PLEITO ES CON EL SUREÑOBLUEZ, TU NO TE CUELES Y NO SOY WEY, SOY MORRA. JAJAJAJAJAJA
> [/b]


 :uh: BUENO PUES NO TE ROMPES LA UÑA TRATANDO DE INSULATAR EN EL INTERNET


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1964_@Apr 21 2008, 03:41 PM~10468007
> *sick frame u got put a mural or somethin  uffin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 21 2008, 07:51 PM~10469843
> *:uh:  BUENO PUES NO TE ROMPES LA UÑA TRATANDO DE INSULATAR EN EL INTERNET
> *


WHAZZ UP AGUAS WEY ESTA HYNA ES PEDO SERIO :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 21 2008, 09:09 PM~10471485
> *WHAZZ UP AGUAS WEY ESTA HYNA ES PEDO SERIO  :biggrin:
> *


LOL NA WUEY NOMAS ESTOY JUGANDO, NO AY PEDO :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 21 2008, 11:04 PM~10472061
> *LOL NA WUEY NOMAS ESTOY JUGANDO, NO AY PEDO  :biggrin:
> *


  CARNAL ESA HYNA ES BIEN FIRME CARNAL ES UNA DE MIS HOMEGIRLS ELLA ESTA ARREGLANDO UN ELCO


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 21 2008, 10:08 PM~10472111
> * CARNAL  ESA HYNA ES BIEN FIRME CARNAL ES UNA DE MIS HOMEGIRLS ELLA ESTA ARREGLANDO UN ELCO
> *


SIMON HOMIE THATS COOL FOO, SO COMO ESTA TU FRONT FENDER


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

THATS AN ORIGHT BICLA FOO I LIKE THE COLOR BUT IT NEEDS A LIL SILVER U KNOW COWBOY IT OUT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 21 2008, 11:09 PM~10472125
> *SIMON HOMIE THATS COOL FOO, SO COMO ESTA TU FRONT FENDER
> *


CHALE CARNAL NO LO HE ARREGLADO :angry: :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ESE WUEY :angry: I COMO PASO LA ESTAVAS USANDO OR WHAT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 21 2008, 11:31 PM~10472335
> *ESE WUEY  :angry:  I COMO PASO LA ESTAVAS USANDO OR WHAT
> *


SIMON HOMIE I HOP LA BIKLA Y EL PINCHI FENDER PEGO CON EL TORNILLO DEL SPRING :angry:


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 18 2008, 02:09 PM~10448393
> *ES ESA PINCHI ONDA REALISTICA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Q ONDAS PLEBES. YA MERITO VOY PA MEXICALI PA LLEVAR AMI NIÑO CON MOTOR RECIEN REPARADO, ALLA TE CAIGO EN TU CASA MONDRIGOOO.. 

AHI YA Q PUEDA SUBO FOTOS DE MI BEBE.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 21 2008, 11:09 PM~10472125
> *SIMON HOMIE THATS COOL FOO, SO COMO ESTA TU FRONT FENDER
> *


SIGUE IGUAL EL PINCHI FENDER :angry: :angry: 

















ES UN PINCHI PUTACITO NO MAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ESTA CHINGON EL FENDER PERO SHIT ESTA POQUITO CHINGADO NO


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 26 2008, 03:28 PM~10510179
> *ESTA CHINGON EL FENDER PERO SHIT ESTA POQUITO CHINGADO NO
> *


OTSSSSS, PONLE UNAS CALCAMONIAS Y LE TAPAS EL GOLPE ESE, JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 26 2008, 05:28 PM~10510179
> *ESTA CHINGON EL FENDER PERO SHIT ESTA POQUITO CHINGADO NO
> *


una madre wei :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

SIMON LE VOI A PONER UNA CALCA DE LOS REALISTICS :biggrin:


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 26 2008, 03:28 PM~10510179
> *ESTA CHINGON EL FENDER PERO SHIT ESTA POQUITO CHINGADO NO
> *


PONTELAS EN LAS NALGAS, MENSOO. MAÑANA VOY A SAN LUIS EN EL CAMINO


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

double post :angry:


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 26 2008, 03:28 PM~10510179
> *ESTA CHINGON EL FENDER PERO SHIT ESTA POQUITO CHINGADO NO
> *


K ONDAS SAD TOWN


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

LA CULERA DE MI BIKE  :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ESA FOTO DEL MUSTANG NO SE POR QUE SALIO :angry: :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 26 2008, 04:49 PM~10510312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 26 2008, 06:01 PM~10510372
> *its lookin good homie :thumbsup:
> *


WHAZZ UP SAC TOWN THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 26 2008, 05:03 PM~10510384
> *WHAZZ UP SAC TOWN THANKS HOMIE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nuthin when u gonna get sum murals on it ? :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 26 2008, 06:04 PM~10510394
> *nuthin when u gonna get sum murals on it ? :biggrin:
> *


I DONT KNOW HOMIE I NEED FINISH MY CAR FIRST


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 26 2008, 05:07 PM~10510408
> *I DONT KNOW HOMIE I NEED FINISH MY CAR FIRST
> *


 :0 wat kinda murals u wanna get on it ?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

ando buscando un chevy caprice de dos puertas en Mexicali o Sanluis


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HEY HOMIE YOUR BIKE IS LOOKING SICK FOO HOW MUCH WAS FOR THE CHAMELEON PAINT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 26 2008, 04:56 PM~10510342
> *ESA FOTO DEL MUSTANG NO SE POR QUE SALIO  :angry:  :angry:
> *


LOL IS IT YOURS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 26 2008, 06:39 PM~10510531
> *LOL IS IT YOURS
> *


ESE MUSTANG ES DE UN CLIENTE HOMIE MI JEFITO LO ARREGLO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 26 2008, 05:46 PM~10510569
> *ESE MUSTANG ES DE UN CLIENTE HOMIE MI JEFITO LO ARREGLO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT SHIT IS SICK HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 26 2008, 06:38 PM~10510530
> *HEY HOMIE YOUR BIKE IS LOOKING SICK FOO HOW MUCH WAS FOR THE CHAMELEON PAINT
> *


VAS A DECIR QUE ES MENTIRA HOMIE PERO EL CAMALEON SALE EN 900 DLLS ESO Y SIN LA BASE NEGRA AND CLEAR


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM SHIT IS EXPENSIVE HOMIE, BUT FUCK IT, IT LOOKS SICK


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 26 2008, 07:03 PM~10510647
> *DAM SHIT IS EXPENSIVE HOMIE, BUT FUCK IT, IT LOOKS SICK
> *


SIMON PERO AMI ME SALIO FREE HOMIE MI COUSIN ME LO REGALO


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

9oo pesos o dolares


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Apr 26 2008, 07:28 PM~10510764
> *9oo pesos o dolares
> *


DOLARES HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 26 2008, 06:14 PM~10510686
> *SIMON PERO AMI ME SALIO FREE HOMIE MI COUSIN ME LO REGALO
> *


DAM HOMIE THATS A HOOK UP RIGHT THERE HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

[QUE DICE SAN **** HOMIE COMO ESTA EL CLIMA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

THE SEAT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 26 2008, 09:20 PM~10511759
> *[QUE DICE SAN **** HOMIE COMO ESTA  EL CLIMA
> *


SHIT HOMIE CON LOS TIBURONES MATANDO Y EL PINCHE CALOR FUCK!!! Y COMO VA ALLA EN MEXICALI


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ESTA DE A MADRES BIEN CALIENTE :angry: :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL SIMON WUEY AHI ASE EL MAS CALOR DESDE LOS 99 GRADOS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 26 2008, 09:30 PM~10511819
> *THE SEAT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 27 2008, 11:46 PM~10519099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  DE QUIEN ES LA CHROMADA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

DE QUIEN ES LA CHROMADA
[/quote]

DE UNO DE MIS HOMIES EL MORRO LE VA A PONER TODO TWISTED


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> DE QUIEN ES LA CHROMADA


DE UNO DE MIS HOMIES EL MORRO LE VA A PONER TODO TWISTED
[/quote]

SICK DOGG


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> DE QUIEN ES LA CHROMADA


DE UNO DE MIS HOMIES EL MORRO LE VA A PONER TODO TWISTED
[/quote]


ESA FOTO ES DEL DOMINGO?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ESA FOTO ES DEL DOMINGO?
[/quote]
SIMON ESTUVO DOS TRES PERO HACIA UN CHINGO DE CALOR REGRESE BIEN PRIETO A LA CASA :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> ESA FOTO ES DEL DOMINGO?


SIMON ESTUVO DOS TRES PERO HACIA UN CHINGO DE CALOR REGRESE BIEN PRIETO A LA CASA :angry: 
[/quote]

TONS PA MAYO VA A ESTAR BIEN CABRON EL CALORON, YO CREO Q NO VOY A LLEVAR AL FRANKIE AL EVENTO.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 29 2008, 04:19 PM~10534197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> SIMON ESTUVO DOS TRES PERO HACIA UN CHINGO DE CALOR REGRESE BIEN PRIETO A LA CASA :angry:


TONS PA MAYO VA A ESTAR BIEN CABRON EL CALORON, YO CREO Q NO VOY A LLEVAR AL FRANKIE AL EVENTO.
[/quote]
HAVER COMO NOS VA CON EL PINCHI CLIMA :angry: :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 29 2008, 08:56 PM~10536038
> *
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 30 2008, 10:54 AM~10542221
> *GRACIAS CARNAL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



CARNALES,,, YA MERO ES MI DIA, PA Q SE VAYAN PONIENDO LAS PILAS, JAJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MORE OF MY SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I NEED A FUCKING TURN TABLE :angry:


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 10 2008, 12:22 PM~10623797
> *I NEED A FUCKING TURN TABLE  :angry:
> *


 TOY TIZTE POR Q NO VOY A PODER METER MI BEBE AL CAR SHOW


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I AM READY FOR THIS :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HEY HOMIE ESTO VA SER EN MEXICALI

YA CASI CABO CON MIS FENDERS :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 30 2008, 09:18 PM~10546880
> *MORE OF MY SHIT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats crazy as fuck looking nice bro


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

yo tengo une quesadilla


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

???


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 17 2008, 05:43 PM~10677965
> *HEY HOMIE ESTO VA SER EN MEXICALI
> 
> YA CASI CABO CON MIS FENDERS  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON CARNALVA HACER AQUI EN CHICALI   COMO ESTAN QUEDANDO LOS FENDERS SUVE UNAS FOTOS DE TU BIKE HOMIE PARA MIRARLA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 17 2008, 05:47 PM~10677979
> *thats crazy as fuck looking nice bro
> *


THANKS HOMIE MORE SHIT COMING SOON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

love ur bike


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 18 2008, 05:17 PM~10681930
> *love ur bike
> *


ME TOO :biggrin: THANKS HOLMES


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I AM PUTITAS


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 11 2008, 05:20 PM~10848994
> *I AM PUTITAS
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

BIKE LOOKING GOOD BRO...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 11 2008, 06:20 PM~10848994
> *I AM BACK PUTITAS
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN FIND THE OTHERS PICS :angry: :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 11 2008, 05:20 PM~10848994
> *I AM PUTITAS
> 
> 
> ...


QVOLE HOMIE DONDE AS ESTADO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 11 2008, 07:39 PM~10849642
> *QVOLE HOMIE DONDE AS ESTADO
> *


CHALE HOMIE E ESTADO BIEN OCUPADO TRABAJANDO EN ESTA CHINGADERA
MY 81 REGAL 







:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 13 2008, 12:05 AM~10860913
> *CHALE HOMIE E ESTADO BIEN OCUPADO TRABAJANDO EN ESTA CHINGADERA
> MY 81 REGAL
> 
> ...


ESTA FREGONA HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 01:05 AM~10860918
> *ESTA FREGONA HOMIE
> *


THANKS HOMIE UNA VEZ ME LA LLEVE A SAN **** :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 13 2008, 12:16 AM~10860950
> *THANKS HOMIE UNA VEZ ME LA LLEVE A SAN ****  :biggrin:
> *


LOL SIMON HOMIE Y LUEGO LE VAMOS ALA REVO EN TJ :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 12:46 PM~10863331
> *LOL SIMON HOMIE Y LUEGO LE VAMOS ALA REVO EN TJ  :cheesy:
> *


ORALE QUE NO HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 13 2008, 03:28 PM~10865001
> *ORALE QUE NO HOMIE
> *


LOL SIMON HOMIE SO WHATS NEW CON TU BIKE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> NADA NUEVO   SIGUE IGUAL DE MADREADO EL FENDER :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NOMAS LIJA LA PARTE QUE SE CHINGO Y PONLE BONDO, LUEGO LIJAS EL BONDO ASTA QUE ESTE FLAT LUEGO PRIME IT CHECKALO QUE ESTE BIEN FLAT Y LUEGO WET SAND Y LO PINTAS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 14 2008, 09:26 AM~10868426
> *NOMAS LIJA LA PARTE QUE SE CHINGO Y PONLE BONDO, LUEGO LIJAS EL BONDO ASTA QUE ESTE FLAT LUEGO PRIME IT CHECKALO QUE ESTE BIEN FLAT Y LUEGO WET SAND Y LO PINTAS HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


  SIMON CARNAL PERO LO VOI A PINTAR DESPUES DE JUNE 22 POR QUE HAI UN CAR SHOW ESE DIA :biggrin:ESPERO QUE ESTE LISTO PARA EL SHOW EN YUMA :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 14 2008, 04:29 PM~10870344
> * SIMON CARNAL PERO LO VOI A PINTAR DESPUES DE JUNE 22 POR QUE HAI UN CAR SHOW ESE DIA  :biggrin:ESPERO QUE ESTE LISTO PARA EL SHOW EN YUMA  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON HOMIE GOOD LUCK WITH THAT HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 14 2008, 05:39 PM~10870390
> *SIMON HOMIE GOOD LUCK WITH THAT HOMIE
> *


THANKS CARNAL :biggrin: :biggrin: AGARRASTE PARTS FROM WICKED METAL WORKS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 14 2008, 11:00 PM~10872049
> *THANKS CARNAL  :biggrin:  :biggrin: AGARRASTE PARTS FROM WICKED METAL WORKS
> *


YEAH DOGG UN SD SPROCKET VA ESTAR BIEN CHINGON HOMIE LUEGO TE MANDO FOTOS CUANDO LO TENGO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 15 2008, 02:08 PM~10874183
> *YEAH DOGG UN SD SPROCKET VA ESTAR BIEN CHINGON HOMIE LUEGO TE MANDO FOTOS CUANDO LO TENGO
> *


ORALE VATO  COMO VA TU BIKE HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LLA MERO LA CABO NOMAS LE FALTA EL STERRING WHEEL Y HANDLEBARS, VOY A PINTAR MIS FENDERS EN MIERCOLES :biggrin: LUEGO TE LOS ENSEÑO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

clean bike surenos blues TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 17 2008, 12:58 AM~10886234
> *clean bike surenos blues    TTT
> *


THANKS HOMIE   UR HIJA BIKE ITS CLEAN TOO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 17 2008, 01:15 AM~10886466
> *THANKS HOMIE     UR HIJA BIKE ITS CLEAN TOO  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 18 2008, 01:05 AM~10895013
> *GRACIAS HOMIE
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

de nada big turtle


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

A MI ME GUSTAN LAS BICLAS OG. PERO EN ESTA BICLA TE LA RAYASTE CARNAL..Y LO MEJOR DE TODO QUE LA MANO DE OBRA FUE EN FAMILIA. MI RESPETOS PA TU JEFITO CARNAL.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.A.K.AS_@Jun 19 2008, 01:45 AM~10903694
> *A MI ME GUSTAN LAS BICLAS OG. PERO EN ESTA BICLA TE LA RAYASTE CARNAL..Y LO MEJOR DE TODO QUE LA MANO DE OBRA FUE EN FAMILIA. MI RESPETOS PA TU JEFITO CARNAL.
> *


GRACIAS POR TU OPINION ESTA BIKLA TIENE MUCHO VALOR PARA MI Y MI FAMILIA DESDE QUE SOY MIEMBRO DE LAYITLOW HE TRATADO DE TENER UNA BIKLA DE HIGH CALIBER CREO QUE LO HE LOGRADO GRACIAS POR TU RESPETO QUE VIVA NUESTRO ESTILO DE VIDA LOWRIDER CON RESPETO TU CARNAL SUREÑOSBLUEZ :biggrin:


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

AHORA SI SE PRENDIO CHICALI Y MEXICALI!!! ONLY THE STRONG LOWRIDE!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.A.K.AS_@Jun 19 2008, 08:43 PM~10909659
> *AHORA SI SE PRENDIO CHICALI Y MEXICALI!!! ONLY THE STRONG LOWRIDE!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.A.K.AS_@Jun 19 2008, 08:43 PM~10909659
> *AHORA SI SE PRENDIO CHICALI Y MEXICALI!!! ONLY THE STRONG LOWRIDE!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ME FIRTS IN THE LEFT MY BROTHER AND MY HOMIE IN PUERTO PEÑASCO SONORA OR ROCKY POINT MEXICO LAST YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 27 2008, 11:00 AM~10963463
> *
> *


WHAZZ UP LOCO CAMBIASTE TU USER NAME :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 27 2008, 08:12 PM~10967149
> *WHAZZ UP LOCO CAMBIASTE TU USER NAME  :biggrin:
> *


LOL SIMON HOMIE DIESINUEVE ZERO CUATRO :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 27 2008, 08:22 PM~10967210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ESTA BIEN CHINGONA TU BIKE HOMIE I DIDNT KNOW QUE TE NIAS LOS SPOKES DE BLUE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 27 2008, 10:20 PM~10967509
> *ESTA BIEN CHINGONA TU BIKE HOMIE I DIDNT KNOW QUE TE NIAS LOS SPOKES DE BLUE
> *


 :biggrin: SON CAMALEON CARNAL :biggrin: COMO VA TU BIKE HOMIE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 27 2008, 08:22 PM~10967210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its lookin good


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OLD PIC  :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 28 2008, 01:09 AM~10968353
> *its lookin good
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 28 2008, 12:17 AM~10968380
> *GRACIAS CARNAL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 28 2008, 12:08 AM~10968351
> *:biggrin: SON CAMALEON CARNAL  :biggrin: COMO VA TU BIKE HOMIE
> *


VA BIEN HOMIE TODAVIA ESTAN LAGGIN CON MIS FENDERS AND SHIT EY HOMIE VISTES MY CUSTOM SPROCKET :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 28 2008, 10:23 AM~10969299
> *VA BIEN HOMIE TODAVIA ESTAN LAGGIN CON MIS FENDERS AND SHIT EY HOMIE VISTES MY CUSTOM SPROCKET  :cheesy:
> *


SIMON ESA MADRE ESTA CABRONA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SIMON HOMIE, PERO LLA CASI CABO CON MI BIKE TE LA ENSEÑO CUANDO LA CABE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 29 2008, 12:01 PM~10974235
> *SIMON HOMIE, PERO LLA CASI CABO CON MI BIKE TE LA ENSEÑO CUANDO LA CABE  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE HOMIE :biggrin: DE QUE COLOR ES TU BIKE CARNAL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

VA SER AZUL HOMIE PERO EL COLOR ESTA CHINGONA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 2 2008, 10:18 AM~10996602
> *VA SER AZUL HOMIE PERO EL COLOR ESTA CHINGONA
> *


ORALE CARNAL SE VA MIRAR CHIGONA  ES CANDY TU PAINT HOMIE :cheesy: AHORA NOSE DE QUE COLOR PINTAR MY REGAL I WANT CANDY BLUE WITH METAL FLAKE WITH GRAFICS ON THE TOP OR JET BLACK  :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SIMON HOMIE SE LLAMA WAVY BLUE ALGO ASI AND SHIT, BUT SE VA VER CHINGON TU REGAL CUANDO TRABJE OTRA VEZ VOY A TRATAR DE AGARAR UN REGAL TAMBIEN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 2 2008, 07:19 PM~11000556
> *SIMON HOMIE SE LLAMA WAVY BLUE ALGO ASI AND SHIT, BUT SE VA VER CHINGON TU REGAL CUANDO TRABJE OTRA VEZ VOY A TRATAR DE AGARAR UN REGAL TAMBIEN HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


   VAZ A AGARRAR MAS PARTES DE WICKED METAL WORKS O QUE HOMIE YA QUIERO MIRAR TU BIKE CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SIMON HOMIE ALOMEJOR CUSTOM FENDER BRACES AND SHIT :biggrin: LOL LLA CASI VOY A CABAR NOMAS ESTOY AGRANDO MAS PARTES


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I AM READY FOR THIS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SICK HOMIE GOOD LUCK


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 4 2008, 07:04 PM~11014551
> *SICK HOMIE GOOD LUCK
> *


THANKS CARNALITO  :biggrin: IAM CLEANING MY BIKE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SIMON HOMIE :biggrin: 

LOL SICK HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP HOMIES  YESTERDAY I WON FIRTS PLACE AT LA RAZA CC BIKE SHOW :biggrin: NICE SHOW A LOT OF BIKES  PICS LATER


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i dont care wat anybody says ur bike is nice bro keep up the good work.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 6 2008, 02:06 PM~11022451
> *i dont care wat anybody says  ur bike is nice bro keep up the good work.
> *


THANKS HOMIE  FUCK THE HATERS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 6 2008, 12:54 PM~11022393
> *WHAZZ UP HOMIES   YESTERDAY I WON FIRTS PLACE AT LA RAZA CC BIKE SHOW  :biggrin: NICE SHOW A LOT OF BIKES   PICS LATER
> *


DE VERDAD HOMIE :cheesy: CONGRATS BIG HOMIE, Y SIMON HOMIE TU BIKE IS ONE OF THE BEST IVE SEEN IM NOT SURPRISED YOU WON 1ST PLACE :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 6 2008, 01:35 PM~11022612
> *THANKS HOMIE   FUCK THE HATERS
> *


everyone needs haters


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 6 2008, 02:56 PM~11022731
> *DE VERDAD HOMIE  :cheesy: CONGRATS BIG HOMIE, Y SIMON HOMIE TU BIKE IS ONE OF THE BEST IVE SEEN IM NOT SURPRISED YOU WON 1ST PLACE  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS CARNAL  UR BIKE VA A QUEDAR CHINGONA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

20" Radical
1st - Isaac Mendoza - Mexicali, California


FIRTS PLACE HATERS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 6 2008, 04:46 PM~11023503
> *THANKS CARNAL   UR BIKE VA A QUEDAR CHINGONA HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE BUT HOPEFULLY :biggrin:


----------



## nenothenacrious (Jun 25, 2008)

ta chida like bc hom


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PIC LA RAZA CC


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

LA RAZA CC BIKE SHOW  SORRY CELL PHONE PICS :angry: 








http://i34.tinypic.com/2ykxuzq.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i33.tinypic.com/2n0sufn.jpg

















MORE PICS LATER


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE TU BIKE TA CHINGONA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 8 2008, 09:57 PM~11042707
> *DAM HOMIE TU BIKE TA CHINGONA HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL  :biggrin: ESPERO PODER LLEVARLA ALGUN DIA A UN SHOW EN SAN DIEGO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SIMON HOMIE TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE INDOOR ONE ON AUGUST 31, WELL BE GETTING HYNAS AND SIPPING CAGUAMAS :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 9 2008, 11:22 AM~11046032
> *SIMON HOMIE TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE INDOOR ONE ON AUGUST 31, WELL BE GETTING HYNAS AND SIPPING CAGUAMAS  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE CARNAL  A VER SI LA PUEDO LLEVAR A ESE SHOW :biggrin: I ONLY DRINK TECATE HOMIE :biggrin: LLEVA UNAS HYNAS HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 9 2008, 12:27 PM~11047190
> *ORALE CARNAL   A VER SI LA PUEDO LLEVAR A ESE SHOW  :biggrin: I ONLY DRINK TECATE HOMIE :biggrin:  LLEVA UNAS HYNAS HOMIE
> *


SIMON HOMIE, OJALA QUE SI DOGG, HAHAHA FUCK IT HOMIE WE CAN GET SOME :biggrin: SIMON HOMIE TU SABES


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

MIRA HOMIE LLA PINTE MIS FENDERS










:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 9 2008, 01:20 PM~11047678
> *MIRA HOMIE LLA PINTE MIS FENDERS
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 9 2008, 12:16 PM~11047639
> *SIMON HOMIE, OJALA QUE SI DOGG, HAHAHA FUCK IT HOMIE WE CAN GET SOME  :biggrin: SIMON HOMIE TU SABES
> *


thats alot of "homie" for one sentence. :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 9 2008, 02:20 PM~11047678
> *MIRA HOMIE LLA PINTE MIS FENDERS
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE ESTAN CHINGONES CARNAL  ESE ES EL COLOR DE TU BIKE ESTA CHINGON :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SIMON DOGG AZUL HOMIE TU SABES :biggrin: CUANDO AGARRO MIS PARTES TE LA ENSELLO COMO SE MIRA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 9 2008, 03:57 PM~11048599
> *SIMON DOGG AZUL HOMIE TU SABES  :biggrin: CUANDO AGARRO MIS PARTES TE LA ENSELLO COMO SE MIRA
> *


ORALE CARNAL YA DIJO :biggrin: LE VAZ A PONER MURALS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TIME TO FIX MY FRONT FENDER :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 10 2008, 01:30 PM~11057027
> *ORALE CARNAL YA DIJO  :biggrin: LE VAZ A PONER MURALS
> *


SIMON HOMIE PERO CUANDO AGARE JALE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 10 2008, 05:14 PM~11058419
> *SIMON HOMIE PERO CUANDO AGARE JALE LOL  :biggrin:
> *


CHALE HOMIE ESTAMOS IGUAL SIN TRABAJO :angry: :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 10 2008, 06:16 PM~11059527
> *CHALE HOMIE ESTAMOS IGUAL SIN TRABAJO  :angry:  :angry:
> *


LLA SE HOMIE :angry: SIEMPRE PONIENDO LA RAZA PARA ABAJO :angry: PERO FUCK IT STILL LOOKING FOR SOME


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 9 2008, 01:20 PM~11047678
> *MIRA HOMIE LLA PINTE MIS FENDERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

DE QUE PARTE DE SAN DIEGO ERES HOMIE :biggrin: YO TENGO FAMILIA EN SAN YSIDRO AND NATIONAL CITY  ESTA CHINGON EL COLOR DE TUS FENDERS YA QUIERO MIRAR TU BIKE CARNAL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 9 2008, 03:20 PM~11047678
> *MIRA HOMIE LLA PINTE MIS FENDERS
> 
> 
> ...


I aint dissing you bro but the work on them fenders look very shitty. might need to break out the sand paper and work them some more.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 11 2008, 10:58 AM~11064186
> *DE QUE PARTE DE SAN DIEGO ERES HOMIE  :biggrin: YO TENGO FAMILIA EN SAN YSIDRO AND NATIONAL CITY   ESTA CHINGON EL COLOR DE TUS FENDERS YA QUIERO MIRAR TU BIKE CARNAL
> *


SOY DE CITY HEIGHTS AND SHIT HOMIE, OH SIMON TENGO FAMILIA TAMBIEN EN NATIONAL CITY Y CHULA VISTA, CUANDO LE CAIGES HIT ME UP HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 12:18 PM~11064876
> *I aint dissing you bro but the work on them fenders look very shitty. might need to break out the sand paper and work them some more.
> *


 :uh: YOUR TRIPPING HOMIE I DONT SEE NOTHING WRONG WITH THEM, BUT WHERE DO YOU THINK I SHOULD DO THE THE WORK AT THEY SEEM FIND TO ME


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 11 2008, 02:46 PM~11065841
> *:uh: YOUR TRIPPING HOMIE I DONT SEE NOTHING WRONG WITH THEM, BUT WHERE DO YOU THINK I SHOULD DO THE THE WORK AT THEY SEEM FIND TO ME
> *


as long as u like them fuck wat other people think


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YEAH HOMIE I COULD CARE LESS WHAT FOOS THINK YOU KNOW AS LONG AS I LIKE THEM ITS ALL GOOD  :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 11 2008, 02:55 PM~11065895
> *YEAH HOMIE I COULD CARE LESS WHAT FOOS THINK YOU KNOW AS LONG AS I LIKE THEM ITS ALL GOOD    :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Dont get but hurt. Im not dissing fool. Im letting you know that done. hey as long as you like em.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 03:01 PM~11065938
> *Dont get but hurt. Im not dissing fool. Im letting you know that  done. hey as long as you like em.
> *


NAH HOMIE YOUR TRIPPING I AINT HURT ITS ALL GOOD BUT ALL IM TRYING TO SAY IS WHAT DO YOU THINK IS WRONG WITH THEM, HELL YEAH I LIKE THEM :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 11 2008, 05:04 PM~11065959
> *NAH HOMIE YOUR TRIPPING I AINT HURT ITS ALL GOOD BUT ALL IM TRYING TO SAY IS WHAT DO YOU THINK IS WRONG WITH THEM, HELL YEAH I LIKE THEM  :biggrin:
> *




You need to relax playa. every where I circled has defects. Hey it could be the camera. 

Do you see the difference in the quility of work.
















Dont get defensive. its just 1 opnion


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 05:00 PM~11066364
> *
> 
> You need to relax playa. every where I circled has defects.  Hey it could be the camera.
> ...


HATERS DONT SLEEP :angry: HEY MAMON HE DID A GOOD WORK


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 11 2008, 06:18 PM~11066448
> *HATERS DONT SLEEP  :angry: HEY MAMON HE DID A GOOD WORK
> *


Opinions are not hating. But what ever bro. If you look back in this thread I actually defended you when fools clown but what ever.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 06:22 PM~11066487
> *Opinions are not hating. But what ever bro. If you look back in this thread I actually defended you when fools clown but what ever.
> *


damn you always in someones chonis


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 06:23 PM~11066493
> *damn you always in someones chonis
> *


ahahahaha shut up fool. All I said was the quality is not 100%. homeboy got upset. ahahahha judge for your self


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 06:24 PM~11066503
> *ahahahaha shut up fool. All I said was the quality is not 100%. homeboy got upset. ahahahha judge for your self
> *


dont want to be called a H A T E R


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 06:26 PM~11066517
> *dont want to be called a H A T E R
> *


exactly my point.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 04:00 PM~11066364
> *
> 
> You need to relax playa. every where I circled has defects.  Hey it could be the camera.
> ...


LMFAO I DIDNT KNOW YOU NEEDED SAND PAPER TO DO THAT, SO YOURE TALKING ABOUT THE CUTS, I DID THEM MYSELF AND WITH ONE TO HELP ME OUT AND SHIT BUT I AINT NO PRO FOO SO THAT ALL I COULD DO IN ONLY TWO DAYS AND 2 HOURS :0 I HAD TO CUT IT MYSELF AND WELD IT MYSELF :biggrin: BUT I DONT CARE HOMIE AS LONG ASS MY HOMIES THINK ITS COO AND I DO ITS ALL GOOD  THANKS FOR YOU OPINION ANYWAY


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 04:24 PM~11066503
> *ahahahaha shut up fool. All I said was the quality is not 100%. homeboy got upset. ahahahha judge for your self
> *


LOL HOMIE I AINT UPSET DOGG, LIKE I SAID I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT FOO THINK, IF YOU THINK YOU CAN DO BETTER I WANT TO SEE :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 11 2008, 06:28 PM~11066529
> *LMFAO I DIDNT KNOW YOU NEEDED SAND PAPER TO DO THAT, SO YOURE TALKING ABOUT THE CUTS, I DID THEM MYSELF AND WITH ONE TO HELP ME OUT AND SHIT BUT I AINT NO PRO FOO SO THAT ALL I COULD DO IN ONLY TWO DAYS AND 2 HOURS  :0 I HAD TO CUT IT MYSELF AND WELD IT MYSELF  :biggrin: BUT I DONT CARE HOMIE AS LONG ASS MY HOMIES THINK ITS COO AND I DO ITS ALL GOOD   THANKS FOR YOU OPINION ANYWAY
> *


  just take an extra day next time!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 11 2008, 06:30 PM~11066543
> *LOL HOMIE I AINT UPSET DOGG, LIKE I SAID I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT FOO THINK, IF YOU THINK YOU CAN DO BETTER I WANT TO SEE  :0
> *


 :0 juan dont put in work....lol :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 11 2008, 04:18 PM~11066448
> *HATERS DONT SLEEP  :angry: HEY MAMON HE DID A GOOD WORK
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE SOLO LOS OPINIONES DE LOS HOMIES CUENTAN LOS DEMAS ME VALE VERGA :biggrin: 

PERO AVER CUANDO LA KIKIAMOS :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 11 2008, 06:28 PM~11066529
> *LMFAO I DIDNT KNOW YOU NEEDED SAND PAPER TO DO THAT, SO YOURE TALKING ABOUT THE CUTS, I DID THEM MYSELF AND WITH ONE TO HELP ME OUT AND SHIT BUT I AINT NO PRO FOO SO THAT ALL I COULD DO IN ONLY TWO DAYS AND 2 HOURS  :0 I HAD TO CUT IT MYSELF AND WELD IT MYSELF  :biggrin: BUT I DONT CARE HOMIE AS LONG ASS MY HOMIES THINK ITS COO AND I DO ITS ALL GOOD   THANKS FOR YOU OPINION ANYWAY
> *


Yes sir. your right exactly what I was talking about. try fiber glass next time a little more work and a little more messy but it looks good too.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 04:30 PM~11066544
> *  just take an extra day next time!
> *


LOL I KNOW THEY WOULD HAVE CAME OUT BETTER, BUT I THINK ITS LOOKS GOOD AND THATS ALL IT MATTERS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 11 2008, 06:31 PM~11066552
> *GRACIAS HOMIE SOLO LOS OPINIONES DE LOS HOMIES CUENTAN LOS DEMAS ME VALE VERGA  :biggrin:
> 
> PERO AVER CUANDO LA KIKIAMOS  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 04:32 PM~11066555
> *Yes sir. your right exactly what I was talking about. try fiber glass next time a little more work and a little more messy but it looks good too.
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE IF I GET A CHANCE I WILL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 04:33 PM~11066565
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 04:00 PM~11066364
> *
> 
> You need to relax playa. every where I circled has defects.  Hey it could be the camera.
> ...


I THINK HOMIE NINETEEN. O. FOUR DID THE FENDERS PRETTY GOOD... IF U LOOK AT THE FENDERS THAT I SOLD THE LINES ARENT THAT STRAIGHT EITHER... I THINK ITS HARD TO DO ALL THE LINES STRAIGHT... ALL THAT MATTERS IS THAT THE HOMIE LIKES THEM... uffin:


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 9 2008, 01:20 PM~11047678
> *MIRA HOMIE LLA PINTE MIS FENDERS
> 
> 
> ...


i think they look good


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 8 2008, 12:19 PM~11038323
> *LA RAZA CC BIKE SHOW   SORRY  CELL PHONE PICS  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


ANYWAYS BACK TO THE HOMIES TOPIC


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 11 2008, 06:36 PM~11066584
> *I THINK HOMIE NINETEEN. O. FOUR DID THE FENDERS PRETTY GOOD... IF U LOOK AT THE FENDERS THAT I SOLD THE LINES ARENT THAT STRAIGHT EITHER... I THINK ITS HARD TO DO ALL THE LINES STRAIGHT... ALL THAT MATTERS IS THAT THE HOMIE LIKES THEM... uffin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+Jul 11 2008, 04:36 PM~11066584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS TO BOTH OF YOU YOU OPINION IS WHAT COUNTS :biggrin:, YEAH ITS HARD TO GET THAT LINE YOU HAVE TO PUT A THINK LAYER OF BONDO OVER THAT AND GET IT ROUND BUT THOSE LOOK GOOD ASS FUCK


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

and this is the perfect example of how juangotti pisses people off and gets topics made about him. 
always starting shit. just stfu juan.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 11 2008, 06:50 PM~11066696
> *and this is the perfect example of how juangotti pisses people off and gets topics made about him.
> always starting shit. just stfu juan.
> *


fuck you ***. you do the same shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NINETEEN.O.FOUR I do apologize for the way I said it. It was distasteful and rude. I do not take back my opinion how ever I will take back how I said it. sorry man.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 03:51 PM~11066706
> *fuck you ***. you do the same shit
> *


no i dont dumass. you just like starting shit with everyone. 

dipshit.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 11 2008, 06:54 PM~11066729
> *no i dont dumass. you just like starting shit with everyone.
> 
> dipshit.
> *


ahhh you asshole!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 11 2008, 06:54 PM~11066729
> *no i dont dumass. you just like starting shit with everyone.
> 
> dipshit.
> *


where the captian save a hoe logo....lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

maybe you should shut up, build your bike, then talk your shit, dont even got a bike to even back up all the shit you say juan.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 04:54 PM~11066728
> *NINETEEN.O.FOUR I do apologize for the way I said it. It was distasteful and rude. I do not take back my opinion how ever I will take back how I said it. sorry man.
> *


ITS COOL HOMIE DONT EVEN TRIP DOGG


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 11 2008, 06:59 PM~11066766
> *maybe you should shut up, build your bike, then talk your shit, dont even got a bike to even back up all the shit you say juan.
> *


mother fucking you talkin shit for fucker. If I think something looks like ass Ill say it. any way I apolgized to the fucker for the way I did say it. :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 07:03 PM~11066794
> *mother fucking you talkin shit for fucker. If I think something looks like ass Ill say it. any way I apolgized to the fucker for the way I did say it.  :angry:
> *


he said to shut up jaunita and build your bike...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 07:04 PM~11066799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


assshollleee :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 04:03 PM~11066794
> *mother fucking you talkin shit for fucker. If I think something looks like ass Ill say it. any way I apolgized to the fucker for the way I did say it.  :angry:
> *


meh. the only time i talk shit, i call you, dont go online and yap on there.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 11 2008, 07:06 PM~11066818
> *meh. the only time i talk shit, i call you, dont go online and yap on there.
> *


I wasnt talking shit. I was typing my opnion on a set of fenders


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 07:04 PM~11066804
> *assshollleee  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol...look familar

WEBS IS SERIOUS BUISNESS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 07:07 PM~11066831
> *lol...look familar
> 
> WEBS IS SERIOUS BUISNESS
> *


true.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 11 2008, 03:46 PM~11065841
> *:uh: YOUR TRIPPING HOMIE I DONT SEE NOTHING WRONG WITH THEM, BUT WHERE DO YOU THINK I SHOULD DO THE THE WORK AT THEY SEEM FIND TO ME
> *


what he is saying is you should have someone else do them and take 2 years to build a bike :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 04:07 PM~11066829
> *I wasnt talking shit. I was typing my opnion on a set of fenders
> *


ok, can i go in your build up thread and give you my personal opinion on your paint? you already know what i think about your paint.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 11 2008, 07:11 PM~11066866
> *what he is saying is you should have someone else do them and take 2 years to build a bike :uh:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 11 2008, 07:11 PM~11066873
> *ok, can i go in your build up thread and give you my personal opinion on your paint? you already know what i think about your paint.
> *


please do! elaborate fully


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 05:56 PM~11066744
> *where the captian save a hoe logo....lol
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 06:12 PM~11066874
> *:rofl:
> *


sad but true  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 11 2008, 07:11 PM~11066866
> *what he is saying is you should have someone else do them and take 2 years to build a bike :uh:
> *


you know alot about that.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 11 2008, 05:11 PM~11066866
> *what he is saying is you should have someone else do them and take 2 years to build a bike :uh:
> *


LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 04:13 PM~11066878
> *please do!  elaborate fully
> *


rather not. or this topic will go to shit.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Maybe I do need to tone it down a little with the criticism. but like I said I did apologize to ole boy and will not speak on shit as much


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 06:15 PM~11066899
> *you know alot about that.
> *


hell yea i pay people but i do not run down everything when i do not have anything to show myself


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 11 2008, 07:16 PM~11066905
> *rather not. or this topic will go to shit.
> *


post in juans! 

better yet pm me your opinion...and i will show you how some take constructive creditcism


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 11 2008, 07:17 PM~11066910
> *hell yea i pay people  but i do not run down everything when i do not have anything to show myself
> *


I agree. veiw my previous post.


Surenoblues sorry about this man


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

woa wut happnd in heer? evry1s gangbangn juangotti :barf:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 05:18 PM~11066921
> *I agree. veiw my previous post.
> Surenoblues sorry about this man
> *


 :angry: I KNOW WE FUCKED UP THE HOMIES TOPIC :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 04:17 PM~11066914
> *post in juans!
> 
> better yet pm me your opinion...and i will show you how some take constructive creditcism
> *


you did a good job. im just picky.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 11 2008, 07:20 PM~11066937
> *you did a good job. im just picky.
> *


me too! thats just what we want to show peeps...it looks different


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Not many like the paint sam. I do. lol


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 12:18 PM~11064876
> *I aint dissing you bro but the work on them fenders look very shitty. might need to break out the sand paper and work them some more.
> *


:uh:
:twak: juanita 4 dat remark


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jul 11 2008, 06:17 PM~11066914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 07:21 PM~11066948
> *:uh:
> *


Already apologized for the way I phrased the statement. :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 07:21 PM~11066945
> *Not many like the paint sam. I do. lol
> *


its to please you. cant please all with different taste...

the qaulity is there 10 fold!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 07:24 PM~11066981
> *its to please you. cant please all with different taste...
> 
> the qaulity is there 10 fold!
> *


I agree. However I did hear some negative remarks regarding the skill level. lol. Its all good. i like it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pm sent sam.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sorry to surrenoblues for all the b.s.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 05:21 PM~11066945
> *Not many like the paint sam. I do. lol
> *


me too.. aint nothing wrong with it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2008, 12:22 AM~11069312
> *me too.. aint nothing wrong with it
> *


Elco is looking nice.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

latr 4 all dis BS!!
lets see his bike on dis page


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 11 2008, 05:36 PM~11066588
> *ANYWAYS BACK TO THE HOMIES TOPIC
> *


NO HAY PEDO HOMIE  I GOING TO FIX THE FENDER THIS SATURDAY


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

pixs or it didnt happn :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 11 2008, 11:53 PM~11069727
> *NO HAY PEDO HOMIE   I GOING TO FIX THE FENDER THIS SATURDAY
> *


SICK HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT FOOS GOT TO SAY YOU KNOW HOMIE ITS OVER THE NET WHAT MATTERS ITS WHAT FOOS SAY HERE IN SD AND THEYLL BE LIKING IT SO ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin: 

THERE IS PICS FOO GO BACK AND LOOK


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 29 2008, 04:19 PM~10534197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 12 2008, 12:30 PM~11071541
> *
> *


HEY HOMIE LE VOY A TENER QUE CAMBIAR EL NAME A MY BIKE ESE :biggrin: ANTES ERA SURENOSBLUEZ DESPUES SICK AZTECA AND NOW IS HATERS NIGHTMARE :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 12 2008, 11:57 AM~11071692
> *HEY HOMIE LE VOY A TENER QUE CAMBIAR EL NAME A MY BIKE ESE  :biggrin: ANTES ERA SURENOSBLUEZ DESPUES SICK AZTECA AND NOW IS HATERS NIGHTMARE  :biggrin:
> *


LOL SICK HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 12 2008, 02:16 PM~11072174
> *LOL SICK HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 11 2008, 10:53 PM~11069727
> *NO HAY PEDO HOMIE   I GOING TO FIX THE FENDER THIS SATURDAY
> *



AKI TOY MONDRIGOOO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I NEED NEW TIRES AND FENDER BRACES :angry: :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

QUE LES PASO ATUS FENDER BRACES HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 14 2008, 03:46 PM~11085933
> *QUE LES PASO ATUS FENDER BRACES HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


SE DOBLARON EL DIA QUE FUI A YUMA :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SHIT HOMIES THATS FUCKED UP, EY DID I TELL YOU THAT I HAVE A HOMIE THAT USE TO LIVE IN MEXICALI THAT HAS THE SAME FRAME ASS YOU :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 15 2008, 04:20 PM~11095704
> *SHIT HOMIES THATS FUCKED UP, EY DID I TELL YOU THAT I HAVE A HOMIE THAT USE TO LIVE IN MEXICALI THAT HAS THE SAME FRAME ASS YOU  :biggrin:
> *


NETA TIENES PICS OF UR HOMIES FRAME :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 15 2008, 09:35 PM~11099068
> *NETA  TIENES PICS OF UR HOMIES FRAME  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON HOMIE ILL POST IT UP


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 15 2008, 09:41 PM~11099127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE ESTA CHINGONA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 15 2008, 10:57 PM~11099311
> *DAM HOMIE ESTA CHINGONA
> *


FOR SALE HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 15 2008, 11:45 PM~11100279
> *FOR SALE HOMIE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL REALLY HOMIE YOU BETTER NOT THAT SHIT IS SICK


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 16 2008, 10:48 AM~11102528
> *LOL REALLY HOMIE YOU BETTER NOT THAT SHIT IS SICK
> *


its a joke ese :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 17 2008, 09:20 PM~11116914
> *its a joke ese  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 17 2008, 09:20 PM~11116914
> *its a joke ese  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL BETTER HOMIE :biggrin: IMA SEND YOU THE PIC OF MY HOMIES BIKE ALRIGHT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I HAVE ONE BAD NEWS YESTERDAY MY GRANDMOTHER PASSED AWAY


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 17 2008, 09:34 PM~11117050
> *I HAVE ONE BAD NEWS YESTERDAY MY GRANDMOTHER PASSED AWAY
> *


DISPENSA BRO ABOUT WHAT HAPPEN 2 UR GRANDMA...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 17 2008, 10:40 PM~11117113
> *DISPENSA BRO ABOUT WHAT HAPPEN 2 UR GRANDMA...
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 17 2008, 09:49 PM~11117199
> *GRACIAS CARNAL
> *



YA SAVES BRO... ESTA CABRON NUNCA SAVES CUANDO LE VALLA A TOCAR A UNO TAMBIEN...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 17 2008, 11:08 PM~11117401
> *YA SAVES BRO...  ESTA CABRON NUNCA SAVES CUANDO LE VALLA A TOCAR A UNO TAMBIEN...
> *


SIMON ASI ESTTA EL PEDO


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 17 2008, 09:32 PM~11117655
> *SIMON ASI ESTTA EL PEDO
> *


SO SORRY MIJO.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 17 2008, 09:34 PM~11117050
> *I HAVE ONE BAD NEWS YESTERDAY MY GRANDMOTHER PASSED AWAY
> *


DAM HOMIE, QUE DESCANSE EN PAZ AHORA, SORRY HOMIE HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE OKAY


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 18 2008, 01:22 PM~11121275
> *DAM HOMIE, QUE DESCANSE EN PAZ AHORA, SORRY HOMIE HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE OKAY
> *


THANKS CARNAL WE ARE OK


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY FRONT FENDER AND FRAME ARE READY TO REPAINT :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 19 2008, 11:54 PM~11130584
> *MY FRONT FENDER AND FRAME ARE READY TO REPAINT  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 19 2008, 11:50 PM~11130557
> *THANKS CARNAL WE ARE OK
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I HAVE ANOTHER BAD NEW MY HOMEGIRL PAMELASHUS MOM PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 20 2008, 01:55 PM~11133082
> *I HAVE ANOTHER BAD NEW MY HOMEGIRL PAMELASHUS MOM PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING
> *


    DAM HOMIE SO SORRY


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 20 2008, 02:58 PM~11133090
> *     DAM HOMIE SO SORRY
> *


THANKS CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I HAVE AN ORIGINAL SCHWINN SPEEDOMETER READY TO THE CHROME SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 20 2008, 08:53 PM~11135779
> *I HAVE AN ORIGINAL SCHWINN SPEEDOMETER READY TO THE CHROME SHOP  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 20 2008, 08:53 PM~11135779
> *I HAVE AN ORIGINAL SCHWINN SPEEDOMETER READY TO THE CHROME SHOP  :biggrin:
> *


CHINGON HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 21 2008, 03:24 PM~11141108
> *CHINGON HOMIE
> *


THANKS CARNAL :angry: BUT THE SPEEDOMETER DONT WORK :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 21 2008, 11:58 PM~11146072
> *THANKS CARNAL  :angry: BUT THE SPEEDOMETER DONT WORK  :angry:
> *


DAM THAT SUCKS :angry:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 20 2008, 01:55 PM~11133082
> *I HAVE ANOTHER BAD NEW MY HOMEGIRL PAMELASHUS MOM PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING
> *


sabes que sorry gor your grandma n your suegra.. your lady she really needs you now.
go and spend some time.. cause tu sabes que la madre de uno es duro de perder ( hope it sound right??) she needs tu apoyo ( not chicken) may them rest in peace. :angel: :angel: :worship:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 22 2008, 11:54 PM~11155878
> *sabes que sorry gor your grandma n your suegra.. your lady she really needs you now.
> go and spend some time.. cause tu sabes que la madre de uno es duro de perder ( hope it sound right??) she needs tu apoyo ( not chicken) may them rest in peace. :angel:  :angel:  :worship:
> *


THANKS CARNAL BUT SHE ISNT MY SUEGRA HOMIE :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 22 2008, 10:56 PM~11155897
> *THANKS CARNAL BUT SHE ISNT MY SUEGRA HOMIE  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


oh my bad.. she still needs all the homies que no ?? :uh:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 23 2008, 12:04 AM~11155963
> *oh my bad.. she still needs all the homies que no ?? :uh:
> *


SIMON HOMIE


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 22 2008, 11:06 PM~11155983
> *SIMON HOMIE
> *


well calling it a night nice ablando con usted..good luck on tus fenders.. :biggrin: and don't go crazy hopping it again..lol..take care homie and once again sorry bout your abuelita..and homies mom..late. :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 22 2008, 10:54 PM~11155878
> *sabes que sorry gor your grandma n your suegra.. your lady she really needs you now.
> go and spend some time.. cause tu sabes que la madre de uno es duro de perder ( hope it sound right??) she needs tu apoyo ( not chicken) may them rest in peace. :angel:  :angel:  :worship:
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 23 2008, 12:15 AM~11156037
> *
> *


GRACIAS POR EL MAP CARNAL ESPERO IR A SAN DIEGO ESTE AÑO HOMIE PARA DARME UN TIRO CON TU BIKE HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 23 2008, 11:50 AM~11159116
> *GRACIAS POR EL MAP CARNAL ESPERO IR A SAN DIEGO ESTE AÑO HOMIE PARA DARME UN TIRO CON TU BIKE HOMIE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHHA SIMON HOMIE CAILE DOGG SO WE CAN KICK IT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 23 2008, 01:08 PM~11159312
> *HAHHA SIMON HOMIE CAILE DOGG SO WE CAN KICK IT TOO  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: simon que si homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Q ONDA BRO YA MERO PINTAS TUS FENDERS Y TU FRAME OTRA VEZ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 23 2008, 10:39 PM~11165076
> *  :biggrin: simon que si homie
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE TAMBIEN VOY A METER MI BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 23 2008, 11:49 PM~11165144
> *Q ONDA BRO YA MERO PINTAS TUS FENDERS Y TU FRAME OTRA VEZ?
> *


SIMON YO CREO QUE ESTE WEEKEND :biggrin: Y VOY A LLEVAR THE SPEEDOMETER TO THE CHROME SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 23 2008, 11:56 PM~11165187
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE TAMBIEN VOY A METER MI BIKE  :biggrin:
> *


HEY DOGG YA PINTASTE TU BIKE


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 23 2008, 11:09 PM~11165287
> *SIMON YO CREO QUE ESTE WEEKEND  :biggrin: Y VOY A LLEVAR THE SPEEDOMETER TO THE CHROME SHOP  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE... Y QUE COLOR LA VAS A PINTAR? EL MISMO ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 23 2008, 11:10 PM~11165296
> *HEY DOGG YA PINTASTE TU BIKE
> *


SIMON HOMIE LLA LA PINTE PERO I MIGHT GET MURALS SOON HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 23 2008, 11:11 PM~11165307
> *ORALE... Y QUE COLOR LA VAS A PINTAR? EL MISMO ?
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 23 2008, 11:18 PM~11165364
> *WHATS UP HOMIE
> *


NOT MUCH BRO ... VAS A APANTALLAR CUANDO LE PONGAS MURALS A TU BIKE...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 24 2008, 12:11 AM~11165307
> *ORALE... Y QUE COLOR LA VAS A PINTAR? EL MISMO ?
> *


simon homie el mismo :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 24 2008, 12:18 AM~11165360
> *SIMON HOMIE LLA LA PINTE PERO I MIGHT GET MURALS SOON HOMIE
> *


PINCHI PUTO NO QUE NO TENIAS FERIA ESE :angry:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Y QUE DISEN LAS VIEJAS DE CALEXICO BRO??? LA OTRA VEZ CONOSI A UNAS BIEN GUENOTAS... LOL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 24 2008, 12:30 AM~11165451
> *Y QUE DISEN LAS VIEJAS DE CALEXICO BRO??? LA OTRA VEZ CONOSI A UNAS BIEN GUENOTAS... LOL
> *


MI PINCHI PRIMO ES DE CALEXICO Y TIENE UNAS AMIGAS BIEN BUENAS Y CABRON NO QUIERE PRESENTAR :angry: :angry:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 23 2008, 11:35 PM~11165476
> *MI PINCHI PRIMO ES DE CALEXICO Y TIENE UNAS AMIGAS BIEN BUENAS Y CABRON NO QUIERE PRESENTAR  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ... LAS QUE CONOSI TAMBIEN ESTAVAN BIEN GUENOTAS Y BIEN PUTAS...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 24 2008, 12:39 AM~11165497
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ... LAS QUE CONOSI TAMBIEN ESTAVAN BIEN GUENOTAS Y BIEN PUTAS...
> *


ESAS SON LAS MEJORES PARA UN RATO QUE NO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+Jul 23 2008, 11:22 PM~11165392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA SIMON HOMIE PERO YA TENGO JALE :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 24 2008, 11:57 AM~11168152
> *HAHAHA SIMON HOMIE IMA BE LOOKING AT THEM ALL DAY
> HAHAHA SIMON HOMIE PERO YA TENGO JALE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Careful everybody...We got some Cholos in the house!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 5 2007, 07:03 PM~8243176
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Careful everybody...We got some Cholos in the house!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 24 2008, 04:01 PM~11170871
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 24 2008, 05:52 PM~11171290
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whazz up carnal suve pics de tu bike ese


----------



## sick1nine (Jul 1, 2008)

SURENOBLUEZ YOU GOT A SICK ASS BIKE ESE ESTA REAL FIRME


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sick1nine_@Jul 25 2008, 09:02 PM~11181290
> *SURENOBLUEZ YOU GOT A SICK ASS BIKE ESE ESTA REAL FIRME
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 24 2008, 05:15 PM~11171000
> *Careful everybody...We got some Cholos in the house!!!
> *


OLD PIC HOMIE


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 24 2008, 04:15 PM~11171000
> *Careful everybody...We got some Cholos in the house!!!
> *


 hno: hno: :roflmao: was up surenozblues :wave: :wave:


----------



## sick1nine (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 25 2008, 07:17 PM~11181390
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


DE NADA ESE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 25 2008, 09:22 PM~11181427
> *hno:  hno:  :roflmao: was up surenozblues :wave:  :wave:
> *


whazz up latino66


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 25 2008, 11:55 PM~11182456
> *whazz up latino66
> *


so como esta le climax oyi en chicalli?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 26 2008, 12:57 AM~11182462
> *so como esta le climax oyi en chicalli?
> *


 el clima esta bien caliente homie hasta la madre :angry: :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 26 2008, 12:11 AM~11182513
> *el clima esta bien caliente homie hasta la madre  :angry:  :angry:
> *


QVOLE HOMIE  SIMON ESTA CALIENTO TAMBIEN AQUI :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 26 2008, 01:15 AM~11182528
> *QVOLE HOMIE   SIMON ESTA CALIENTO TAMBIEN AQUI  :angry:
> *


WHAZZ UP CARNALITO :biggrin: SE ESTA CALENTANDO EL MUNDO ESE :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 26 2008, 12:23 AM~11182558
> *WHAZZ UP CARNALITO  :biggrin: SE ESTA CALENTANDO EL MUNDO ESE  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA LLA SE HOMIE SE ESTA KEMANDO EL MUNDO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 26 2008, 01:27 AM~11182571
> *HAHAHA LLA SE HOMIE SE ESTA KEMANDO EL MUNDO LOL  :biggrin:
> *


  SIMON QUE SI CARNAL :biggrin: YA ERES DEALER DE WICKED METAL WORKS O QUE TRANZA :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 26 2008, 12:11 AM~11182513
> *el clima esta bien caliente homie hasta la madre  :angry:  :angry:
> *


la madre de quien ?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 26 2008, 01:49 AM~11182657
> *la madre de quien ?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


LA MADRE DEL CALOR HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 26 2008, 12:53 AM~11182669
> *LA MADRE DEL CALOR HOMIE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh...lol..no durmiste ??te ve disdel temprano en el internet :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 26 2008, 12:29 AM~11182578
> * SIMON QUE SI CARNAL  :biggrin: YA ERES DEALER DE WICKED METAL WORKS O QUE TRANZA  :biggrin:
> *


LOL SIMON HOMIE ESTOY SELLING PARTS POR ELLOS ESTA CHINGON HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 26 2008, 12:53 AM~11182669
> *LA MADRE DEL CALOR HOMIE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL ESTA BUENA HAHAHA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 26 2008, 12:47 PM~11184397
> *oh...lol..no durmiste ??te ve disdel temprano en el internet  :biggrin:
> *


no homie no dormi nada


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 26 2008, 05:55 PM~11186101
> *:wave:
> *


WHAZZ UP HOMIE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 26 2008, 05:34 PM~11186282
> *WHAZZ UP HOMIE
> *


nuthin what u been up 2 ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:angry: ONE WEEK PASSED AND THE FRAME STILL WITHOUT PAINTING


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:angry: THAT SUCKS HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 27 2008, 11:40 PM~11193873
> *:angry: THAT SUCKS HOMIE
> *


SIMON ESE MAÑANA VOY A EMPEZAR A TRABAJAR EN EL FRAME Y EN EL ENGRAVING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 27 2008, 10:45 PM~11193906
> *SIMON ESE MAÑANA VOY A EMPEZAR A TRABAJAR EN EL FRAME Y EN EL ENGRAVING  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TU VAS A ASER EL ENGRAVING O QUIEN TE LO VA A ASER?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 28 2008, 12:39 AM~11194196
> *TU VAS A ASER EL ENGRAVING O QUIEN TE LO VA A ASER?
> *


TODO EL ENGRAVING DE MY BIKE YO LO HISE HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE DE VERDAD ESTA CHINGON HOMIE


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 28 2008, 12:18 AM~11194365
> *TODO EL ENGRAVING  DE MY BIKE YO LO HISE HOMIE
> *


IRALO... ERES CHINGON ENTONCES... TE QUEDO CHINGON... YO HAVIA PENSADO QUE AVIAS PAGADO PARA QUE TE LO ISIERAN...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 28 2008, 05:37 PM~11199540
> *IRALO... ERES CHINGON ENTONCES... TE QUEDO CHINGON... YO HAVIA PENSADO QUE AVIAS PAGADO PARA QUE TE LO ISIERAN...
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS HOMIE  ALL THE WORK ON THE BIKE ( BODY WORK,PAINT JOB, ENGRAVING,WELDING...) LO HICIMOS MI JEFITO Y YO :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY FRAME AND FRONT FENDER ARE READY TO PAINT  PICS THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 31 2008, 08:16 PM~11229802
> *MY FRAME AND FRONT FENDER ARE READY TO PAINT  PICS THIS WEEKEND  :biggrin:
> *


CHINGON HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 1 2008, 12:38 PM~11234367
> *CHINGON HOMIE
> *


WHAZZ UP CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY REGAL ITS READY TO PAINT TOO


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

new shit for my bike :biggrin: og adel dump and old school fenner stone pump
(no pump pics)


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 1 2008, 09:28 PM~11238941
> *new shit for my bike  :biggrin: og adel dump and old school fenner stone pump
> (no pump pics)
> 
> ...


esta chingona bro.. la vas a aser engrave o la vas a pintar?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 1 2008, 10:51 PM~11239110
> *esta chingona bro.. la vas a aser engrave o la vas a pintar?
> *


yo creo que engraving but a la pump le quiero pintar el block y el motor y el tank lo quiero mandar to the chrome shop


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 1 2008, 10:18 PM~11239345
> *yo creo que engraving but a la pump le quiero pintar el block y el motor y el tank lo quiero mandar to the chrome shop
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 1 2008, 11:34 PM~11239481
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 1 2008, 09:28 PM~11238941
> *new shit for my bike  :biggrin: og adel dump and old school fenner stone pump
> (no pump pics)
> 
> ...


ESTA CHINGON HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 2 2008, 12:01 PM~11241484
> *ESTA CHINGON HOMIE  :cheesy:
> *


whazz up carnal


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NADA HOMIE NOMAS AQUI TU VAS A SER EL PUMP


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 2 2008, 07:58 PM~11243553
> *NADA HOMIE NOMAS AQUI TU VAS A SER EL PUMP
> *


  SIMON CARNAL SOLO NECESITO LOS CYLINDERS Y OTRAS COSAS TENGO UNOS CYLINDERS DE 14 INCHES REDS PERO CREO QUE ESTAN MUY GRANDES :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE THATS TIGHT DOGG PON PICTURES WHEN YOURE DONE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 2 2008, 08:35 PM~11243720
> *DAM HOMIE THATS TIGHT DOGG PON PICTURES WHEN YOURE DONE
> *


simon que si carnal pero te vaz a tener que esperar por que tengo un chingo de engraving que hacer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my speedometer ready to paint :biggrin: 









OG SCHWINN SPEEDOMETER BRACKET U CAN SEE THE LIL S


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

sorry cell phone pics more pics

my spring also engraved


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: SE MIRA CHINGON LO QUE AGARRA LOS FORKS BRO... :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

the sprocket engrave in the two sides :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 2 2008, 08:23 PM~11243993
> *the sprocket engrave in the two sides  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 2 2008, 09:15 PM~11243953
> *:thumbsup:  SE MIRA CHINGON LO QUE AGARRA LOS FORKS BRO... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS CARNAL  SOCIOS CC TIENE UN CHAPTER EN TIJUANA


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

SIMON... SI LOS AS VISTO EN LOS CAR SHOWS AYA?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 2 2008, 09:32 PM~11244046
> *SIMON... SI LOS AS VISTO EN LOS CAR SHOWS AYA?
> *


  UN HOMIE ME DIJO QUE HAVIA UN CHAPTER DE SOCIOS EN TJ YO NUNCA LOS HE MIRADO


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 2 2008, 07:37 PM~11243732
> *simon que si carnal pero te vaz a tener que esperar por que tengo un chingo de engraving que hacer  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL SIMON HOMIE I LIKE YOUR ENGRAVING ON THE BIKE HOMIE ESTA CHINGON DOGG


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 2 2008, 10:41 PM~11244406
> *LOL SIMON HOMIE I LIKE YOUR ENGRAVING ON THE BIKE HOMIE ESTA CHINGON DOGG
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL   COMO VA TU BIKE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 2 2008, 09:51 PM~11244488
> *GRACIAS CARNAL     COMO VA TU BIKE
> *


NOMAS ESTOY ESPERANDO PARTS QUE VENGAN Y VA ESTAR DONE HOMIE :biggrin: ILL SEND YOU A PIC WHEN ITS DONE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 2 2008, 11:33 PM~11244788
> *NOMAS ESTOY ESPERANDO PARTS QUE VENGAN Y VA ESTAR DONE HOMIE  :biggrin: ILL SEND YOU A PIC WHEN ITS DONE
> *


  SON PARTES DE WICKED METAL WORKS O QUE :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 2 2008, 10:50 PM~11244908
> * SON PARTES DE WICKED METAL WORKS O QUE  :biggrin:
> *


NAH HOMIE CUANDO AGARE MAS DINERO SI :biggrin: SON STOCK PARTS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 3 2008, 10:35 AM~11246486
> *NAH HOMIE CUANDO AGARE MAS DINERO SI  :biggrin: SON STOCK PARTS
> *


   STOCK STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY NEW PROJECT 81 SCHWINN GIRLS FRAME GRACIAS SOCIOS BC PREZ FOR UR HELP   PICS LATER


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 3 2008, 12:09 PM~11247245
> *   STOCK STYLE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 3 2008, 02:28 PM~11247611
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


con un clean paint job y partes stock se miran chingonas que no carnal :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 3 2008, 01:42 PM~11247674
> *con un clean paint job y partes stock se miran chingonas que no carnal  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON HOMIE TAMBIEN BLUE Y CHROME HOMIE  FLAT TWISTED PARTS LOOK G THOUGH HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 3 2008, 12:43 PM~11247412
> *MY NEW PROJECT 81 SCHWINN GIRLS FRAME GRACIAS SOCIOS BC PREZ FOR UR HELP     PICS LATER
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 3 2008, 02:44 PM~11247689
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 2 2008, 08:11 PM~11243927
> *sorry cell phone pics more pics
> 
> my spring also engraved
> ...



:cheesy: DAM HOMIE YOU NUNCE A VISTO ESO THAT SHIT IS TIGHT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 3 2008, 07:42 PM~11249166
> *:cheesy: DAM HOMIE YOU NUNCE A VISTO ESO THAT SHIT IS TIGHT
> *


THANKS CARNAL EL TORNILLO DEL SPRING TAMBIEN TIENE ENGRAVING :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 3 2008, 06:46 PM~11249196
> *THANKS CARNAL EL TORNILLO DEL SPRING TAMBIEN TIENE ENGRAVING  :biggrin:
> *


LLA SE DOGG THAT SHIT IS CREATIVE HOMIE DAM YOUR BIKE ESTA FIRME HOMIE SO LE VAS A CAER AL INDOOR IN SD O QUE?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 3 2008, 07:56 PM~11249262
> *LLA SE DOGG THAT SHIT IS CREATIVE HOMIE DAM YOUR BIKE ESTA FIRME HOMIE SO LE VAS A CAER AL INDOOR IN SD O QUE?
> *


 :angry: no carnal no voy a poder ir  pero pones fotos del show carnal :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 3 2008, 08:13 PM~11249902
> *:angry: no carnal no voy a poder ir   pero pones fotos del show carnal  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON HOMIE TU SABES :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 3 2008, 11:44 PM~11251382
> *SIMON HOMIE TU SABES  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  THANKS CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

BIG PIC :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my homie julio street bike :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 4 2008, 06:22 PM~11258721
> *BIG PIC  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean fool :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 4 2008, 06:22 PM~11258721
> *BIG PIC  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE QUEDO CHINGONA DOGG


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 5 2008, 12:33 AM~11262106
> *thats clean fool  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS DOG


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 5 2008, 12:58 AM~11262222
> *DAM HOMIE QUEDO CHINGONA DOGG
> *


AHORA QUE LA PINTE VA A QUEDAR MAS CHINGONA HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: ESO ESPERO


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 5 2008, 12:11 PM~11265446
> *AHORA QUE LA PINTE VA A QUEDAR MAS CHINGONA HOMIE  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ESO ESPERO
> *


DONT TRIP HOMIE SE VA VER SICK  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 5 2008, 01:16 PM~11265506
> *DONT TRIP HOMIE SE VA VER SICK    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 5 2008, 12:20 PM~11265542
> *  :biggrin:
> *


CUANDO LA VAS A PINTAR


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 5 2008, 01:35 PM~11265681
> *CUANDO LA VAS A PINTAR
> *


NOSE HOMIE  TENGO QUE COMPRAR UN AIR COMPRESSOR YA SE CHINGO EL QUE TENGO :angry: :angry:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

True sureño pride right here your nothin but a scrap homie... Naw just playin fool I just like to start shit but ey thats a pretty nice ride you got you do the engraving yourself or what?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Aug 5 2008, 01:47 PM~11265784
> *True sureño pride right here your nothin but a scrap homie... Naw just playin fool I just like to start shit but ey thats a pretty nice ride you got you do the engraving yourself or what?
> *


  I DO ALL THE ENGRAVING AND THE FENDERS TOO


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh thats cool man do you get the parts rechromed after you engrave them or what?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Aug 5 2008, 01:53 PM~11265835
> *Oh thats cool man do you get the parts rechromed after you engrave them or what?
> *


I NEED DO IT :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 5 2008, 02:43 PM~11266305
> *I NEED DO IT  :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


BUT IT IS VERY COSTLY :angry: :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 5 2008, 12:45 PM~11265767
> *NOSE  HOMIE   TENGO QUE COMPRAR UN AIR COMPRESSOR YA SE CHINGO EL QUE TENGO  :angry:  :angry:
> *


SIMON HOMIE YO LO AGO CON AIRBRUSH Y USO EL COMPRESSOR DE MI HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 5 2008, 05:07 PM~11267618
> *SIMON HOMIE YO LO AGO CON AIRBRUSH Y USO EL COMPRESSOR DE MI HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

HEY NINETEEN.O.FOUR :biggrin: MIRA CARNAL ARTE FROM UR HOMETOWN
victor cordero amigos car club


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SIMON HOMIE THAT FOO GETS DOWN IVE SEEN HIS WORK HOMIE IS FIRME


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 6 2008, 12:47 AM~11271958
> *SIMON HOMIE THAT FOO GETS DOWN IVE SEEN HIS WORK HOMIE IS FIRME
> *


simon ese vato trajo su 38 chevy a un show aqui en mexicali


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 6 2008, 12:28 PM~11275203
> *simon ese vato trajo su 38 chevy a un show aqui en mexicali
> *


REALLY HOMIE WHAT COLOR WAS IT I TIHNK IVE SEEN IT PERO YEAH THAT FOO GETS DOWN


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 6 2008, 01:45 PM~11275382
> *REALLY HOMIE WHAT COLOR WAS IT I TIHNK IVE SEEN IT PERO YEAH THAT FOO GETS DOWN
> *


verde  green :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 6 2008, 01:12 PM~11275605
> *verde   green  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON HOMIE IVE SEEN IT THAT SHIT IS SICK DOGG, COMO VA TU PUMP Y BIKE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 6 2008, 02:52 PM~11275986
> *SIMON HOMIE IVE SEEN IT THAT SHIT IS SICK DOGG, COMO VA TU PUMP Y BIKE
> *


NO LES E HECHO NADA CARNAL  :angry: NO SE PUEDE TRABAJAR OUTSIDE ESTA BIEN HOT HOMIE :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 6 2008, 03:12 PM~11276682
> *NO LES E HECHO NADA CARNAL    :angry: NO SE PUEDE TRABAJAR OUTSIDE ESTA BIEN HOT HOMIE  :angry:
> *


LOL LLA SE WUE ESTA BIEN CALIENTE TAMBIEN AQUI FUCK DOGG I HATE THE HEAT :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 6 2008, 04:20 PM~11276742
> *LOL LLA SE WUE ESTA BIEN CALIENTE TAMBIEN AQUI FUCK DOGG I HATE THE HEAT  :angry:
> *


FUCK THE HEAT HOMIE :angry: :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 6 2008, 03:23 PM~11276766
> *FUCK THE HEAT HOMIE  :angry:  :angry:
> *


LOL SIMON DOGG FUCK THAT SHIT :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 6 2008, 05:42 PM~11277445
> *LOL SIMON DOGG FUCK THAT SHIT  :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: u are ready for the show


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:nosad:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 6 2008, 05:56 PM~11277636
> *:nosad:
> *


 :0 WHAZZ UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NOT MUCH BRO. NICE BIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 6 2008, 05:35 PM~11278009
> *NOT MUCH BRO.  NICE BIKE  :thumbsup:
> *


u goin 2 the lo*lystics show ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 6 2008, 06:35 PM~11278009
> *NOT MUCH BRO.  NICE BIKE  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 6 2008, 05:37 PM~11278027
> *u goin 2 the lo*lystics show ?
> *


YES, I PLAN TO. AND YOU ??


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 6 2008, 06:47 PM~11278120
> *YES, I PLAN TO. AND YOU ??
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 6 2008, 05:47 PM~11278120
> *YES, I PLAN TO. AND YOU ??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 6 2008, 05:35 PM~11278009
> *NOT MUCH BRO.  NICE BIKE  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 6 2008, 05:49 PM~11278142
> *:0  :0  :cheesy: GOOD LUCK HOMIE
> *


THANKZ


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 6 2008, 06:09 PM~11278350
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 6 2008, 06:58 PM~11278250
> *:yes:
> *


GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW SAC TOWN


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 6 2008, 06:40 PM~11278679
> *GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW SAC TOWN
> *


thanks


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:0 :0 SOMETHING RARE IS PASSING IN MEXICALI IN THIS MOMENT :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS RAINING


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 7 2008, 03:42 PM~11286324
> *:0  :0 SOMETHING RARE IS PASSING IN MEXICALI IN THIS MOMENT  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ITS RAINING
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 7 2008, 02:42 PM~11286324
> *:0  :0 SOMETHING RARE IS PASSING IN MEXICALI IN THIS MOMENT  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ITS RAINING
> *


WTF IN MEXICALI IN SUMMER??? LOL :0 :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 7 2008, 04:26 PM~11286741
> *WTF IN MEXICALI IN SUMMER??? LOL  :0  :cheesy:
> *


SIMON CARNAL :biggrin: :biggrin: IS THE END OF THE WORLD :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA LLA SE HOMIE Y SAN DIEGO VA SER NIEVE :0 HAHA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 7 2008, 05:00 PM~11287052
> *HAHAHAHAHA LLA SE HOMIE Y SAN DIEGO VA SER NIEVE  :0 HAHA
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 7 2008, 04:42 PM~11287392
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


LOL :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 8 2008, 12:27 AM~11291083
> *LOL  :0
> *


  YA CASI ES EL SHOW DOG :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 7 2008, 11:29 PM~11291092
> * YA CASI ES EL SHOW DOG  :0  :0
> *


SIMON HOMIE ONLY A FEW DAYS AWAY :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 8 2008, 12:29 AM~11291099
> *SIMON HOMIE ONLY A FEW DAYS AWAY  :cheesy:
> *


FOTOS CARNAL :biggrin: COMO VA TU BIKE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 7 2008, 11:32 PM~11291115
> *FOTOS CARNAL  :biggrin: COMO VA TU BIKE
> *


LLA MERO HOMIE NOMAS QUIERO MI STERING WHEEL I LLA DOGG ILL SHOW IT YOU ALRIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 8 2008, 12:46 AM~11291179
> *LLA MERO HOMIE NOMAS QUIERO MI STERING WHEEL I LLA DOGG ILL SHOW IT YOU ALRIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  TE QUEDO CHINGONA VERDAD CARNAL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 7 2008, 11:50 PM~11291194
> *:biggrin:   TE QUEDO CHINGONA VERDAD CARNAL
> *


SIMON DOGG YOULL SEE :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up homies say hello to the new WICKED METAL WORKS distributor the first in mexico :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 8 2008, 05:27 PM~11296404
> *whazz up homies say hello to the new WICKED METAL WORKS distributor the first in mexico  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 8 2008, 04:27 PM~11296404
> *whazz up homies say hello to the new WICKED METAL WORKS distributor the first in mexico  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 8 2008, 04:33 PM~11296462
> *hell yea  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 8 2008, 04:58 PM~11296636
> *THANKS HOMIES  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 8 2008, 04:27 PM~11296404
> *whazz up homies say hello to the new WICKED METAL WORKS distributor the first in mexico  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA SIMON HOMIE DESDE MEXICO A CALI Y DE CALI AROUND THE WORLD


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 8 2008, 10:54 PM~11298550
> *HAHA SIMON HOMIE DESDE MEXICO A CALI Y DE CALI AROUND THE WORLD
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 8 2008, 10:54 PM~11298550
> *HAHA SIMON HOMIE DESDE MEXICO A CALI Y DE CALI AROUND THE WORLD
> *


THE WORLD IS OURS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 9 2008, 12:06 AM~11299348
> *THE WORLD IS OURS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea :yes: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 9 2008, 01:06 AM~11299348
> *THE WORLD IS OURS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this is a WICKED WORLD :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 9 2008, 01:15 AM~11299380
> *this is a WICKED WORLD  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: our world homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 9 2008, 01:23 AM~11299404
> *:thumbsup:  :yes: our world homie
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 9 2008, 12:23 AM~11299404
> *:thumbsup:  :yes: our world homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 8 2008, 11:06 PM~11299348
> *THE WORLD IS OURS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya right.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 9 2008, 08:33 PM~11303598
> *ya right.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 9 2008, 10:00 PM~11303783
> *:yes:
> *


whazz up carnal  ready for the show


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 9 2008, 09:45 PM~11304048
> *whazz up carnal   ready for the show
> *


YEAH HOMIE IMA GO ON THE 16TH :biggrin: HOWS YOUR BIKE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 10 2008, 03:37 PM~11307420
> *YEAH HOMIE IMA GO ON THE 16TH  :biggrin: HOWS YOUR BIKE
> *


fuck no le hecho nada :angry: :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2008, 06:39 PM~11308490
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whazz up homie


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 10 2008, 07:10 PM~11308686
> *whazz up homie
> *


hustling and make moves :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2008, 09:40 PM~11310407
> *hustling and make moves  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

whats up fool :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 11 2008, 05:58 PM~11317545
> *whats up fool :wave:
> *


nothing new new dogg :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 11 2008, 05:00 PM~11317564
> *nothing new new dogg  :biggrin:
> *


hows the bike ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 11 2008, 06:00 PM~11317566
> *hows the bike ?
> *


still unpainted  and the chrome shop is out of business


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 11 2008, 05:15 PM~11317673
> *still unpainted   and the chrome shop is out of business
> *


dam that sucks


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 11 2008, 05:15 PM~11317673
> *still unpainted   and the chrome shop is out of business
> *


DAM HOMIE THAT SUCKS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 12 2008, 12:26 AM~11321708
> *DAM HOMIE THAT SUCKS
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

i miss my baby  she is waiting to be painted


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP FAMILIA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

old pics :cheesy: :biggrin: 

























and my other baby :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

what color you gonna paint your bike ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 14 2008, 08:23 PM~11347897
> *old pics  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT REGAL LOOKS SICK ANYMORE PICS :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

only hoggs roll D's


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 14 2008, 10:55 PM~11348811
> *what color you gonna paint your bike ?
> *


the same color :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 14 2008, 11:12 PM~11348923
> *DAM THAT REGAL LOOKS SICK ANYMORE PICS  :cheesy:
> *


NO TENGO MAS PICS DEL REGAL   HE IS WAITING THE NEW PAINT JOB BLACK WITH RED PEARL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 15 2008, 01:30 PM~11352926
> *the same color  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 15 2008, 01:35 PM~11352959
> *NO TENGO MAS PICS DEL REGAL     HE IS WAITING THE NEW PAINT JOB BLACK  WITH RED PEARL
> *


CHINGON HOMIE IMA GO TO THE SHOW TOMORROW ILL POST UP PICS :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 15 2008, 06:40 PM~11354737
> *CHINGON HOMIE IMA GO TO THE SHOW TOMORROW ILL POST UP PICS  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good luck carnal :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GRACIAS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 15 2008, 07:22 PM~11355045
> *GRACIAS HOMIE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


de nada carnal :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ILL POST PICS TOMORROW


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 15 2008, 07:48 PM~11355228
> *ILL POST PICS TOMORROW
> *


 :biggrin:   say hello to all the hynas :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA YOU KNOW IT HOMIE IMA BE ALL UP ON THEM LOL BUT YEAH I GOT TO PLAY IT SLICK CUZ MY HYNA IS GOING TO BE THERE :0 LOL SHE WONT MIND :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 15 2008, 09:46 PM~11356035
> *HAHAHA YOU KNOW IT HOMIE IMA BE ALL UP ON THEM LOL BUT YEAH I GOT TO PLAY IT SLICK CUZ MY HYNA IS GOING TO BE THERE  :0 LOL SHE WONT MIND  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: GOOD LUCK CARNAL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 15 2008, 08:52 PM~11356081
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: GOOD LUCK CARNAL
> *


HAHAHA LLA SE HOMIE IMA NEED IT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 15 2008, 09:58 PM~11356131
> *HAHAHA LLA SE HOMIE IMA NEED IT LOL  :biggrin:
> *


   ya armaste tu bike carnal


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 15 2008, 09:23 PM~11356332
> *   ya armaste tu bike carnal
> *


SIMON HOMIE ITS READY TO FUCK FEMALE BIKES :cheesy: LOL JK YEAH HOMIE IM READY


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 15 2008, 10:24 PM~11356343
> *SIMON HOMIE ITS READY TO FUCK FEMALE BIKES  :cheesy: LOL JK YEAH HOMIE IM READY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 15 2008, 09:35 PM~11356425
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

i am waiting for the pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 15 2008, 09:40 PM~11356474
> *i am waiting for the pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA MAÑANA HOMIE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 15 2008, 10:42 PM~11356491
> *HAHAHAHA MAÑANA HOMIE LOL  :biggrin:
> *


me haces un favor if you look a black regal take a pic por favor carnal


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 15 2008, 09:55 PM~11356588
> *me haces un favor  if you look a black regal take a pic por favor carnal
> *


  SORRY HOMIE THERE WASNT MUCH REGALS BUT I THINK I HAVE A PIC OF ONE ILL POST IT UP HERES MY BIKE HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 17 2008, 01:56 PM~11365629
> * SORRY HOMIE THERE WASNT MUCH REGALS BUT I THINK I HAVE A PIC OF ONE ILL POST IT UP HERES MY BIKE HOMIE  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 15 2008, 09:55 PM~11356588
> *me haces un favor  if you look a black regal take a pic por favor carnal
> *


my homies regal is almost black :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 17 2008, 03:06 PM~11365915
> *nice
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 17 2008, 02:56 PM~11365629
> * SORRY HOMIE THERE WASNT MUCH REGALS BUT I THINK I HAVE A PIC OF ONE ILL POST IT UP HERES MY BIKE HOMIE  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


esta chingona carnal te aventaste :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
looking good :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 17 2008, 04:33 PM~11366019
> *my homies regal is almost black  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice regal homie


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 17 2008, 06:34 PM~11367044
> *esta chingona carnal te aventaste  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> looking good  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DOGG IMA MAKE IT BETTER


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 17 2008, 07:42 PM~11367125
> *THANKS DOGG IMA MAKE IT BETTER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec blue (Aug 19, 2008)

simon its sick..I got my bike frame from mexicali and some other parts from sanluis r.c.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztec blue_@Aug 19 2008, 03:11 PM~11384578
> *simon its sick..I got my bike frame from mexicali and some other parts from sanluis r.c.
> *


WHATS UP UP HOMIE WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW :biggrin: EY SURENO BLUEZ THIS IS MY HOMIE THAT HAS THE BIKE I SHOWED YOU THE ONE THAT LOOKS LIKE YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztec blue_@Aug 19 2008, 04:11 PM~11384578
> *simon its sick..I got my bike frame from mexicali and some other parts from sanluis r.c.
> *


WELCOME TO LAYITLOW HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 19 2008, 09:23 PM~11388065
> *WHATS UP UP HOMIE WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW  :biggrin: EY SURENO BLUEZ THIS IS MY HOMIE THAT HAS THE BIKE I SHOWED YOU THE ONE THAT LOOKS LIKE YOURS  :biggrin:
> *


WHAZZ UP JORGE :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 19 2008, 10:25 PM~11389097
> *WHAZZ UP JORGE  :biggrin:
> *


ESTAS LISTO PARA EL SHOW EL 31


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YEAH HOMIE IMA GO BUT I WONT BE ABLE TO TAKE MY BIKE CUZ I WORK THAT DAY


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 19 2008, 11:57 PM~11390402
> *YEAH HOMIE IMA GO BUT I WONT BE ABLE TO TAKE MY BIKE CUZ I WORK THAT DAY
> *


   CHALE HOMIE  SI TERMINO MY BIKE CREO QUE VOY A IR :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 19 2008, 11:01 PM~11390435
> *   CHALE HOMIE   SI TERMINO MY BIKE CREO QUE VOY A IR  :biggrin:
> *


REALLY HOMIE THAT WOULD BE SICK IM STILL GOING TO GO TO THE SHOW BUT IMA LEAVE A LIL EARLY :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 20 2008, 12:04 PM~11393188
> *:wave:
> *


WHAZZ UP CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 20 2008, 05:17 PM~11396354
> *WHAZZ UP CARNAL  :biggrin:
> *


nuthin wat u doin ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 20 2008, 06:49 PM~11396632
> *nuthin wat u doin ?
> *


proving my sister new vaio :biggrin:


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 5 2007, 08:03 PM~8243176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that bike is one of a kind :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil_frosty_@Aug 21 2008, 02:05 PM~11403675
> *man that bike is one of a kind :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin: but its looked better in this pic


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 21 2008, 02:15 PM~11403775
> *thanks homie  :biggrin: but its looked better in this pic
> 
> 
> ...



I "TOTALLY" AGREE!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

X2


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 28 2008, 01:11 PM~11461621
> *I "TOTALLY" AGREE!!! :nicoderm:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2008, 01:12 PM~11461625
> *X2
> *


THANKS CARNAL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I DONT KNOW IF TO PAINT HER WITH GRAPHICS AND FLAKES


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 28 2008, 12:42 PM~11461932
> *I DONT KNOW IF TO PAINT HER WITH GRAPHICS AND FLAKES
> *


I THINK IT WOULD LOOK SICK WITH GRAPCHIS AND SILVER LEAFING


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2008, 01:46 PM~11461963
> *I THINK IT WOULD LOOK SICK WITH GRAPCHIS AND SILVER LEAFING
> *


  GOOD IDEA CANAL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP MONDRIGA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NEW PIC :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 30 2008, 11:31 AM~11478631
> *NEW PIC  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


it looks black


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 30 2008, 11:31 AM~11478631
> *NEW PIC  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE ASS HELL HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 30 2008, 12:38 PM~11478662
> *LOOKS NICE ASS HELL HOMIE
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL  :biggrin: U ARE READY FOR THE SHOW


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HELL YEAH FOO BUT IM NOT TAKING MY BIKE  BUT ILL BE THERE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 30 2008, 11:43 AM~11478696
> *HELL YEAH FOO BUT IM NOT TAKING MY BIKE   BUT ILL BE THERE HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 30 2008, 12:43 PM~11478696
> *HELL YEAH FOO BUT IM NOT TAKING MY BIKE   BUT ILL BE THERE HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE HOMIE  TAKE SOME PICS CARNAL


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP FAMILY ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

U KNOW IT DOGG


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 30 2008, 12:31 PM~11478631
> *NEW PIC  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK THAT MY BIKE NEEDS SOME LASER CUT PARTS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 30 2008, 12:53 PM~11478750
> *WHATS UP FAMILY ??
> *


WHAZZ UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 30 2008, 12:53 PM~11478751
> *U KNOW IT DOGG
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 30 2008, 11:54 AM~11478753
> *I THINK  THAT MY BIKE NEEDS SOME LASER CUT PARTS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOT MUCH. YOU KNOW WHERE TO GO FOR THOSE. :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 30 2008, 01:16 PM~11478844
> *NOT MUCH. YOU KNOW WHERE TO GO FOR THOSE.  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 30 2008, 11:54 AM~11478753
> *I THINK  THAT MY BIKE NEEDS SOME LASER CUT PARTS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH HOMIE MAYBE SOME AZTEC OR MEXICO STUFF THAT WOULD CHINGON


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 30 2008, 04:18 PM~11479676
> *YEAH HOMIE MAYBE SOME AZTEC OR MEXICO STUFF THAT WOULD CHINGON
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: simon carnal :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I have three weeks to finish the bike :angry: The time runs very rapidly


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YEAH IT DOES HOMIE, WHAT ELSE YOU NEED TO DO TO YOUR BIKE DOGG


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 3 2008, 01:36 PM~11507808
> *YEAH IT DOES HOMIE, WHAT ELSE YOU NEED TO DO TO YOUR BIKE DOGG
> *


PAINT AND SOME ENGRAVING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

REALLY ARENT YOUR PARTS ENGRAVED ALREADY :cheesy: SO DID YOU FIGURE OUT THE PAINT YOUR GONNA GET


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I CALL TO MY JEFITO AND HE SAY TO ME THAT ALREADY IS FINISHED THE BRACKET FOR MY SPEEDOMETER :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THATS SICK HOMIE YOURE BIKE IS GOING TO LOOK CHINGON AFTER THAT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 3 2008, 01:44 PM~11507867
> *REALLY ARENT YOUR PARTS ENGRAVED ALREADY  :cheesy: SO DID YOU FIGURE OUT THE PAINT YOUR GONNA GET
> *


I NEED FINISH THE ENGRAVING IN THE FRONT WHEEL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 3 2008, 01:55 PM~11507949
> *THATS SICK HOMIE YOURE BIKE IS GOING TO LOOK CHINGON AFTER THAT
> *


SIMON CARNAL  I HOPE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 3 2008, 12:55 PM~11507951
> *I NEED FINISH THE ENGRAVING IN THE FRONT WHEEL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA CHINGON HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 3 2008, 02:25 PM~11508206
> *HAHA CHINGON HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


gracias carnal :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TU SABES HOMIE WHEN IS THE NEXT CAR SHOW FOR YOU


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 3 2008, 03:24 PM~11508800
> *TU SABES HOMIE WHEN IS THE NEXT CAR SHOW FOR YOU
> *


SEPTEMBER 21ST


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SICK HOMIE WHERS IT GOING TO BE AT IN THE REVO IN TJ :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 3 2008, 03:35 PM~11508938
> *SICK HOMIE WHERS IT GOING TO BE AT IN THE REVO IN TJ  :cheesy:
> *


NO CARNAL :biggrin: IN SAN LUIS RIO COLORADO SONORA LIKE A 45 MINUTES OF MEXICALI


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA CUZ IF IT WAS WE WOULD HAD BEEN PICKING UP BITCHES LOL THATS SICK HOMIE GOOD LUCK


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 3 2008, 11:53 PM~11513867
> *HAHAHA CUZ IF IT WAS WE WOULD HAD BEEN PICKING UP BITCHES LOL THATS SICK HOMIE GOOD LUCK
> *


 :0 :0 :0 THANKS GOD FOR THE BITCHES  :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL SIMON HOMIE HOW IS IT OVER THERE IN MEXICALI


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ALMOST THE HEAT IS ALREADY FINISHED :biggrin: AND THE BITCHES ARE VERY NICE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA LLA SE HOMIE ESTAN BIEN BUENAS ALLA LOL Y EL CALOR AQUI LLA SE FUE SO ESTA BIEN


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 4 2008, 12:15 AM~11514011
> *HAHAHA LLA SE HOMIE ESTAN BIEN BUENAS ALLA LOL Y EL CALOR AQUI LLA SE FUE SO ESTA BIEN
> *


SI ASE UN POCO DE CALOR


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I AM THINKING RE DO THE WHITE LEATHER SEAT WITH ALLIGATOR OR OSTRICH FABRIC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NAH HOMIE YOU SHOULD THATS A ONE OF A KIND SEAT HOMIE ITS SICK JUST GET A UPHOLSTERED ONE AND YOU CAN PUT IT ON TOP YOU CAN PUT TWO :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 4 2008, 12:12 PM~11517145
> *NAH HOMIE YOU SHOULD THATS A ONE OF A KIND SEAT HOMIE ITS SICK JUST GET A UPHOLSTERED ONE AND YOU CAN PUT IT ON TOP YOU CAN PUT TWO  :biggrin:
> *


i have two seats carnal :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

OKAY THEN CUZ THE AZTEC SEAT IS TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 4 2008, 02:15 PM~11518340
> *OKAY THEN CUZ THE AZTEC SEAT IS TIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


thanks carnal  it is my show seat :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT'S UP HOMIES .....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 4 2008, 02:29 PM~11518510
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIES .....
> *


whazz up homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 4 2008, 01:28 PM~11518508
> *thanks carnal  it is my show seat  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAH SIMON HOMIE IMA GET ONE MADE SOON TOO :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 4 2008, 01:34 PM~11518571
> *whazz up homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HOW'S IT GOING OUT THERE ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 4 2008, 02:39 PM~11518629
> *HAHAH SIMON HOMIE IMA GET ONE MADE SOON TOO  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 5 2008, 04:04 PM~11528686
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  whazz up carnal


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NADA HOMIE NOMAS AQUI


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 6 2008, 12:00 AM~11532733
> *NADA HOMIE NOMAS AQUI
> *


ORALE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I AM BACK PUTITAS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

and two projects :biggrin: :biggrin: 
my brother 65 malibu super sport and my dad 50 four doors fleetline


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIE!!! WHERE YOU BEEN AT DOGG  THE ENGRAVING LOOKS CHINGON HOMIE AND THAT MALIBU SHOULD LOOK TIGHT DOGG QUE AS ECHO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> :0 :0 :0 ORA... TE ESTA SALIENDO CHINGON EL ENGRAVING... DESEGURO AS DE TENER A TODA LA COMPETENCIA DE MEXICALI BIEN PANIQUEADA VERDAD  TE DESAPARECES


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> > :0 :0 :0 ORA... TE ESTA SALIENDO CHINGON EL ENGRAVING... DESEGURO AS DE TENER A TODA LA COMPETENCIA DE MEXICALI BIEN PANIQUEADA VERDAD  TE DESAPARECES
> 
> 
> gracias carnal  simon a la competencia le gusta mi engraving pero saven que les gano por que mi bike tiene mas trabajo hecho a mano que otras :biggrin: :biggrin: me tome un pequeño descanso :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 27 2008, 04:14 PM~11715532
> *WHATS UP HOMIE!!! WHERE YOU BEEN AT DOGG   THE ENGRAVING LOOKS CHINGON HOMIE AND THAT MALIBU SHOULD LOOK TIGHT DOGG QUE AS ECHO HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA CARNAL :biggrin:  ESE MALIBU TIENE MUCHOS AÑOS EN LA FAMILIA WE PAINT THE BIKE BUT WE HAD A LITTLE ACCIDENT :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

THE MOTHER FUCKER FRAME  :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 27 2008, 11:40 PM~11718424
> *gracias carnal   simon a la competencia le gusta mi engraving pero saven que les gano por que mi bike tiene mas trabajo hecho a mano que otras  :biggrin:  :biggrin: me tome un pequeño descanso  :biggrin:
> *


ES LA MAS CHINGONA DE MEXICALI O QUE?? Y LUEGO LO CHINGON ES QUE TU ASES TODO EL JALE EN LA BICICLETA... PARA CUANDO LA PINTAS?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 28 2008, 08:41 PM~11723182
> *ES LA MAS CHINGONA DE MEXICALI O QUE?? Y LUEGO LO CHINGON ES QUE TU ASES TODO EL JALE EN LA BICICLETA... PARA CUANDO LA PINTAS?
> *


YO NO CREO QUE SEA LA MAS CHINGONA PERO MUCHA GENTE ME DICE ESO :biggrin: :cheesy: GRACIAS POR TU COMENTARIO CARNAL  LA PINTE LA SEMANA PASADA PERO LA TENGO QUE VOLVER A PINTAR YO CREO PARA EL PROXIMO WEEKEND LA PINTO OTRA VEZ :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 28 2008, 10:39 PM~11724967
> *YO NO CREO QUE SEA LA MAS CHINGONA PERO MUCHA GENTE ME DICE ESO  :biggrin:  :cheesy: GRACIAS POR TU COMENTARIO CARNAL   LA PINTE LA SEMANA PASADA PERO LA TENGO QUE VOLVER A PINTAR YO CREO PARA EL PROXIMO WEEKEND LA PINTO OTRA VEZ  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ES TODO PARA QUE AGAS POST UP LOS PICTURES CUANDO LA PINTES...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 28 2008, 11:51 PM~11725072
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ES TODO PARA QUE AGAS POST UP LOS PICTURES CUANDO LA PINTES...
> *


SIMON CARNAL YA SAVES QUE SI :biggrin: LO QUEDO CHINGON Y YA ESTA PINTADO ES MI SPEEDOMETER :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 28 2008, 11:01 PM~11725139
> *SIMON CARNAL YA SAVES QUE SI  :biggrin: LO QUEDO CHINGON Y YA ESTA PINTADO ES MI SPEEDOMETER  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE... LO PINTASTE HOY? DONDE ESTAN LOS PICTURES PUES?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 29 2008, 12:13 AM~11725226
> *ORALE... LO PINTASTE HOY? DONDE ESTAN LOS PICTURES PUES?
> *


LO PINTE LA SEMANA PASADA :biggrin: MAÑANA PONGO LAS PICS :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OLD PIC :biggrin: :biggrin: MY BIKE AND MY CHIHUAHUA LOWRIDER


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

IS COMING OUT SICK DOGG TTT FOR THE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP CARNAL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

QUE PASO HOMIE QUE ASES :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 1 2008, 10:47 PM~11756333
> *QUE PASO HOMIE QUE ASES  :biggrin:
> *


ARMANDO MY NEW PROJECT :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THATS TIGHT HOMIE, NOMAS A ESTADO AQUI EY OHISTES QUE MATARON UNO DE LOS ARRELLANOS EN ASIDO :0 

BU ME TOO HOMIE IM WORKING ON A TRIKE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 2 2008, 10:23 AM~11758935
> *THATS TIGHT HOMIE, NOMAS A ESTADO AQUI EY OHISTES QUE MATARON UNO DE LOS ARRELLANOS EN ASIDO  :0
> 
> BU ME TOO HOMIE IM WORKING ON A TRIKE  :biggrin:
> *


simon no fue uno carnal fueron nueve :biggrin: orale un trike :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 2 2008, 04:31 PM~11762731
> *simon no fue uno carnal fueron nueve  :biggrin: orale un trike  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA SIMON HOMIE :biggrin: HELL YEAH HOMIE IMA PUT A SYSTEM IN THE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 2 2008, 05:33 PM~11762744
> *HAHAHA SIMON HOMIE  :biggrin: HELL YEAH HOMIE IMA PUT A SYSTEM IN THE BACK  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 sound system or hydros :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 2 2008, 05:33 PM~11762744
> *HAHAHA SIMON HOMIE  :biggrin: HELL YEAH HOMIE IMA PUT A SYSTEM IN THE BACK  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 sound system or hydros :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 3 2008, 01:26 AM~11765997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PURO PINCHE MORELOS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY HOMEGIRL CLAUDIA (PAMELASHU)EL CAMINO A.K.A EL MIJO 84


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 3 2008, 06:55 PM~11772956
> *PURO PINCHE MORELOS
> *


WHAZZ UP HOMIE  QUE ONDA HOMIE


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 2 2008, 11:26 PM~11765997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK PUEBLA PURO MORELOS.NETA VIVA ZAPATA.J/P


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Oct 3 2008, 07:03 PM~11773029
> *FUCK PUEBLA PURO MORELOS.NETA VIVA ZAPATA.J/P
> *


ZAPATA FOR LIFE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 2 2008, 10:27 PM~11766018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nor*Cal (Jun 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 5 2007, 08:32 PM~8244006
> *IT IS UGLY ENE
> *


 :0 


:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nor*Cal_@Oct 4 2008, 04:59 AM~11775964
> *:0
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0 

:barf:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 4 2008, 10:22 AM~11776639
> *:0
> 
> :barf:
> *


WHAZZ UP CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

SOME OLD PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY HOMIE NINETEEN.O.FOUR BIKE  NICE BIKE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

.................................


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 4 2008, 01:51 PM~11778003
> *MY HOMIE NINETEEN.O.FOUR BIKE   NICE BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 6 2008, 08:41 AM~11790262
> *.................................
> *


WHAZZ UP TONYO


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Oct 4 2008, 01:42 PM~11777954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE I LOVE MY BIKE :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 08:51 PM~11797244
> *DAM HOMIE ESTA CHINGONA DOGG  :biggrin: HOWS IT GOING ANYWAY
> THANKS HOMIE I LOVE MY BIKE  :cheesy:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL TU BIKE TAMBIEN ESTA CHINGONA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 4 2008, 01:51 PM~11778003
> *MY HOMIE NINETEEN.O.FOUR BIKE   NICE BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Oct 6 2008, 08:06 PM~11797439
> *nice bike
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 6 2008, 08:05 PM~11797424
> *GRACIAS CARNAL TU BIKE TAMBIEN ESTA CHINGONA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS AND THANKS FOR POSTING IT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2008, 10:53 PM~11808209
> *THANKS AND THANKS FOR POSTING IT TOO  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2008, 10:53 PM~11808209
> *THANKS AND THANKS FOR POSTING IT TOO  :biggrin:
> *


WHAZZ UP CARNAL


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 7 2008, 10:09 PM~11808410
> *WHAZZ UP CARNAL
> *


NADA HOMIE NOMAS AQUI COMO AS ESTADO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 8 2008, 12:13 PM~11812331
> *NADA HOMIE NOMAS AQUI COMO AS ESTADO
> *


MUY BIEN Y TU QUE CUENTAS :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NADA HOMIE NOMAS AQUI ASE CALOR HUH :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 8 2008, 04:44 PM~11814912
> *NADA HOMIE NOMAS AQUI ASE CALOR HUH  :angry:
> *


AQUI YA SE ESTA QUITANDO EL CALOR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 8 2008, 06:37 PM~11815982
> *AQUI YA SE ESTA QUITANDO EL CALOR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 que onda


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 9 2008, 03:38 PM~11824168
> * que onda
> *




QUE ONDA BIENVENIDO A LAYITLOW CARNAL


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 9 2008, 03:40 PM~11824191
> *QUE ONDA BIENVENIDO A LAYITLOW CARNAL
> *


eres de chicali


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 9 2008, 03:40 PM~11824191
> *QUE ONDA BIENVENIDO A LAYITLOW CARNAL
> *


simon


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 9 2008, 03:44 PM~11824235
> *eres de chicali
> *


SIMON VIVO CHICALI :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 9 2008, 03:47 PM~11824251
> *SIMON VIVO CHICALI  :biggrin:
> *


eguey soy de cuervos tengo unas baikitas


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 9 2008, 03:48 PM~11824269
> *eguey soy de cuervos tengo unas baikitas
> *


EN NOVIEMBRE ES EL CAR SHOW DE AZTLAN CAR CLUB TRAE TUS BICLAS :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 9 2008, 03:49 PM~11824279
> *EN NOVIEMBRE ES EL CAR SHOW DE AZTLAN CAR CLUB TRAE TUS BICLAS  :biggrin:
> *


fui al de la familia pero no se como llegar al de aztlan no se donde es


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 9 2008, 03:52 PM~11824310
> *fui al de la familia pero no se como llegar al de aztlan no se donde es
> *


METISTE TU BIKLA AL SHOW DE LA FAMILIA ESTE AÑO CUAL ERA


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 8 2008, 05:37 PM~11815982
> *AQUI YA SE ESTA QUITANDO EL CALOR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON HOMIE EL MUNDO SE ESTA KEMANDO EN EL OCTUBRE :angry:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 9 2008, 03:59 PM~11824397
> *METISTE TU BIKLA AL SHOW DE LA FAMILIA ESTE AÑO CUAL ERA
> *


simon era una triciclo verde con sistem


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 9 2008, 08:01 PM~11826534
> *simon era una triciclo verde con sistem
> *


A TI TE DIERON EL TROFEO AZUL


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 9 2008, 08:46 PM~11826944
> *A TI TE DIERON EL TROFEO AZUL
> *


simon ami carnal


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 9 2008, 09:35 PM~11827340
> *simon ami carnal
> *


ORALE   YO SALI CON PLEITO ESE DIA


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 9 2008, 09:44 PM~11827404
> *ORALE     YO SALI CON PLEITO ESE DIA
> *


porque que te hicieron


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 9 2008, 09:45 PM~11827415
> *porque que te hicieron
> *


CALIFICARON MAL MI BICICLETA ME QUERIAN DAR TERCER LUGAR Y LA NETA MI BAICA NO ESTA PARA TERCER LUGAR  :biggrin: Y HAVIAN MUCHAS BAIKAS CHILAS LAS QUE ME ACUERDO ERAN LA TUYA LA OTRA VERDE CON MURALES LA AZUL DE ALGODONES Y LA MIA ESO PIENSO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 9 2008, 09:45 PM~11827415
> *porque que te hicieron
> *


se pasan :angry: :angry:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 9 2008, 09:49 PM~11827440
> *CALIFICARON MAL MI BICICLETA ME QUERIAN DAR TERCER LUGAR Y LA NETA MI BAICA NO ESTA PARA TERCER LUGAR    :biggrin: Y HAVIAN MUCHAS BAIKAS CHILAS LAS QUE ME ACUERDO ERAN LA TUYA LA OTRA VERDE CON MURALES LA AZUL DE ALGODONES Y LA MIA ESO PIENSO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 yque lugar agarraste :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 9 2008, 09:54 PM~11827476
> *yque lugar agarraste :0
> *


ME DIERON UN TROFEO QUE DECIA MOTOS SEGUNDO LUGAR Y TAMBIEN UNAS DISCULPAS :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 9 2008, 09:58 PM~11827515
> *ME DIERON UN TROFEO QUE DECIA MOTOS SEGUNDO LUGAR Y TAMBIEN UNAS DISCULPAS  :biggrin:
> *


sepasaron guey, no fuiste al carshow de san lucas lleve la bicla de mi hermano laverde pero era de dos llantas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

hey homie y que tal hay de mamacitas por alla en mexicalli


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 9 2008, 10:03 PM~11827574
> *sepasaron guey, no fuiste al carshow de san lucas lleve la bicla de mi hermano laverde pero era de dos llantas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO PUEDE IR PERO ME MANDARON UNA FOTO :biggrin: QUE LUGAR AGARRASTE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Oct 9 2008, 10:06 PM~11827603
> *hey homie  y que tal  hay  de mamacitas  por alla  en mexicalli
> *


HAY UN CHINGO HOMIE Y BIEN BUENAS :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 9 2008, 10:11 PM~11827654
> *NO PUEDE IR PERO ME MANDARON UNA FOTO  :biggrin: QUE LUGAR AGARRASTE
> 
> 
> ...


PRIMERA BIKA ES DE MI CAMARADA ALI DE REALISTICS PUERTO PEÑASCO LA AMARILLA ES DE LA HIJA DEL PRESIDENTE DE MASTER RIDES CC DE YUMA ESE VATO ES A TODA MADRE :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 9 2008, 10:16 PM~11827692
> *PRIMERA BIKA ES DE MI CAMARADA ALI DE REALISTICS PUERTO PEÑASCO LA AMARILLA ES DE LA HIJA DEL PRESIDENTE DE MASTER RIDES CC DE YUMA ESE VATO ES A TODA MADRE  :biggrin:
> *


me lleve el primero estaba 2,3 el car show


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 9 2008, 10:18 PM~11827718
> *me lleve el primero estaba 2,3 el car show
> *


ORALE FELICIDADES CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY NEW PROJECT :biggrin: SORRY CELL PHONE PICS


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 9 2008, 10:21 PM~11827759
> *ORALE FELICIDADES CARNAL
> *


hey fuiste al carshow de la raza en yuma me lleve la de mi hermano pero no agarre nada estaba bien cabron   :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 9 2008, 10:30 PM~11827868
> *hey fuiste al carshow de la raza en yuma me lleve la de mi hermano pero no agarre nada estaba bien cabron      :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


SI WEY AGARRE PRIMERO  :biggrin: MIRA LAS FOTOS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 9 2008, 10:42 PM~11827988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a ese car show no pude ir fui al primero.Apoco te chingaste atodos. yesta ghila la otra bicla


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 9 2008, 10:54 PM~11828095
> *a ese car show no pude ir fui al primero.Apoco te chingaste atodos. yesta ghila la otra bicla
> *


en mi categoria si :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 9 2008, 09:30 PM~11827864
> *MY NEW PROJECT  :biggrin: SORRY CELL PHONE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


SE MIRA CHINGONA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 9 2008, 11:43 PM~11828461
> *SE MIRA CHINGONA HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


E guey tu le rallaste sabes te que do chilo


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 9 2008, 11:43 PM~11828461
> *SE MIRA CHINGONA HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 10 2008, 12:08 PM~11831209
> *E guey tu le rallaste sabes te que do chilo
> *


SIMON YO LE HICE EL GRABADO :biggrin: ME FALTA TERMINAR ALGUNAS PARTES :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 10 2008, 12:08 PM~11831209
> *E guey tu le rallaste sabes te que do chilo
> *


eguey no le puedes meter dorado p ke se mire mas chingona


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 10 2008, 12:31 PM~11831411
> *eguey no le puedes meter dorado p ke se mire mas chingona
> *


SIMON HOMIE HASTE SE PUEDE HACER EN DOS TONOS DORADO Y CROMO PERO AQUI EN CHICALI MUCHAS CROMADORES NO HACEN DORADO Y SALE MUY CARO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

whats up ? :wave:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 10 2008, 12:42 PM~11831516
> *SIMON  HOMIE HASTE SE PUEDE HACER EN DOS TONOS DORADO Y CROMO PERO AQUI EN CHICALI MUCHAS CROMADORES NO HACEN DORADO Y SALE MUY CARO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


quiero hacer unas partes nuevas mi carnal las va hacer una horqulla y partecillas pero como cuanto ma va asalir el pedo un billete o que onda :0 :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 10 2008, 12:51 PM~11831586
> *whats up ? :wave:
> *


que tranza


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 10 2008, 12:51 PM~11831586
> *whats up ? :wave:
> *


WAITING FOR MI BLACK BASE FOR MY CHAMALEON AND YOU :cheesy:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 10 2008, 01:15 PM~11831722
> *WAITING FOR MI BLACK BASE FOR MY CHAMALEON AND YOU  :cheesy:
> *


eguey yla bicla que tenias. camaleon que onda mire en unas fotos que la estabas ligando la vas apintar :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 10 2008, 01:18 PM~11831742
> *eguey yla bicla que tenias. camaleon que onda mire en unas fotos que la estabas ligando la vas apintar :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


SI CARNAL LA VOY A VOLVER A PINTAR POR QUE CUANDO LA LLEVE A YUMA SE RALLARON LOS GUARDAFANGOS :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 10 2008, 12:52 PM~11831596
> *quiero hacer unas partes nuevas mi carnal las va hacer una horqulla y partecillas pero como cuanto ma va asalir el pedo un billete o que onda :0  :0  :cheesy:  :0
> *


LAS QUIERES CROMAR O QUE


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 10 2008, 01:23 PM~11831780
> *SI CARNAL LA VOY A VOLVER A PINTAR POR QUE CUANDO LA LLEVE A YUMA SE RALLARON LOS GUARDAFANGOS  :biggrin:
> *


de que color la vas pintar, tula vas a pintarla


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 10 2008, 01:25 PM~11831797
> *LAS QUIERES CROMAR O QUE
> *


 simon


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 10 2008, 01:25 PM~11831797
> *LAS QUIERES CROMAR O QUE
> *


la bicla guey


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 10 2008, 03:03 PM~11832604
> *la bicla guey
> 
> 
> ...


fotos de los compashhttp://es.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=swpjpd&s=4ttp







://es.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=swpjpd&s=4


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 10 2008, 01:30 PM~11831836
> *simon
> *


compas :machinegun: :m







achinegun: :biggrin:







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 10 2008, 01:26 PM~11831802
> *
> de que color la vas pintar, tula vas a pintarla
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 10 2008, 12:15 PM~11831722
> *WAITING FOR MI BLACK BASE FOR MY CHAMALEON AND YOU  :cheesy:
> *


waitin for my homie 2 get home so he can spray the sealer on my bike :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 10 2008, 04:09 PM~11833171
> *waitin for my homie 2 get home so he can spray the sealer on my bike  :cheesy:
> *


i
ORALE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 10 2008, 01:26 PM~11831802
> *
> de que color la vas pintar, tula vas a pintarla
> *


MI JEFE LA VA A PINTAR DEL MISMO COLOR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 10 2008, 06:16 PM~11833991
> *MI JEFE LA VA A PINTAR DEL MISMO COLOR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pero no le vas acer graphics o otra cosa :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 10 2008, 08:16 PM~11834680
> *pero no le vas acer graphics o otra cosa :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LA VOY A MANDAR A MURALEAR Y A QUE LE HAGAN PINSTRIPING Y SILVERLEAF :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 10 2008, 10:22 PM~11835488
> *LA VOY A MANDAR A MURALEAR Y A QUE LE HAGAN PINSTRIPING Y SILVERLEAF :biggrin:
> *


donde vas hacer los pistraping y cuanto te va a salir el pedo :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 10 2008, 11:10 PM~11835746
> *donde vas hacer los pistraping y cuanto te va a salir el pedo :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CON UNOS COMPAS DE BROWN PRYDE CAR CLUB PERO TODAVIA NO ME DICEN CUANTO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CONOSES ESTAS BIKLAS :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 10 2008, 11:22 PM~11835801
> *CONOSES ESTAS BIKLAS  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


simon son de mi vida en cuervos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ESTAS SON DE ALGODONES BAJITAS BIKE CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 10 2008, 11:22 PM~11835801
> *CONOSES ESTAS BIKLAS  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


LOS DUEÑOS DE ESTAS BIKLAS SON BIEN CHILOS :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 10 2008, 11:25 PM~11835816
> *ESTAS SON DE ALGODONES BAJITAS BIKE CLUB  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


simon los jales que les hicieron tan bien chingones las pinturas


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 10 2008, 11:29 PM~11835834
> *simon los jales que les hicieron tan bien chingones las pinturas
> *


LA AZUL ESTA BIEN CHINGONA


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 10 2008, 11:31 PM~11835842
> *LA AZUL ESTA BIEN CHINGONA
> *


simon de ese mismo color quiero pintar la mia de dos llantas


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 10 2008, 11:33 PM~11835850
> *simon de ese mismo color quiero pintar la mia de dos llantas
> *


la mia era de ese azul :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 10 2008, 11:37 PM~11835868
> *la mia era de ese azul  :biggrin:
> *


La pintura es candy ke no :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 10 2008, 11:45 PM~11835927
> *La pintura es candy ke no :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


SIMON


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CANDY AZUL ROYAL BLUE CON FLAKE Y GRAFICS :biggrin: :biggrin: ESTA FOTO ES DE UN SHOW EN PUERTO PEÑASCO :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 10 2008, 11:59 PM~11836036
> *CANDY AZUL ROYAL BLUE CON FLAKE Y GRAFICS  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ESTA FOTO ES DE UN SHOW EN PUERTO PEÑASCO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


le quero hacer las pistriping en yuma con los uniques pero me imagino que es un billete :0 :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 10 2008, 10:59 PM~11836036
> *CANDY AZUL ROYAL BLUE CON FLAKE Y GRAFICS  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ESTA FOTO ES DE UN SHOW EN PUERTO PEÑASCO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT PINCHE G LOOKING SICK HOMIE TTT FOR YOUR BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2008, 11:18 AM~11869347
> *OH SHIT PINCHE G LOOKING SICK HOMIE TTT FOR YOUR BIKE  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TODAY IS MY GRANDMA BIRTHDAY SHE PASSED AWAY THREE MONTHS AGO :angel: R.I.P NANA TERESITA I LOVE YOU AND NEVER FORGET YOU.THANKS FOR ALL YOUR LOVE. I MISS YOU :tears: :angel: HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANDMA


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

QUE TU ABUELITA DESCANSE EN PAZ  

:angel:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2008, 04:41 PM~11872277
> *QUE TU ABUELITA DESCANSE EN PAZ
> 
> :angel:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Oct 10 2008, 11:56 PM~11836010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En Paz Descanze tu abuelita carnal. Mi abuelita vivio en Mexicali toda su vida en "La Bajia" y me dolio un chingo cuando fallesio. Llama me si ocupas algo yo te hago el paro. Al rato.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 15 2008, 03:54 PM~11872422
> *GRACIAS CARNAL
> *


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 15 2008, 05:05 PM~11872584
> *Mi cunado es el que pinto esas biklas bien firme , quedo bien chingona. Llama me quando queiras homie 619 861 6551 yo me encargo de areglar las biklas para pintura. Y tambien ago partes especial que vas a comencar a ver mas y mas aqui en Yuma.
> 
> En Paz Descanze tu abuelita carnal. Mi abuelita vivio en Mexicali toda su vida en "La Bajia" y me dolio un chingo cuando fallesio. Llama me si ocupas algo yo te hago el paro. Al rato.
> *


eguey pintas biclas y haces partes donde estas soy de sanlui a.z


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 15 2008, 05:42 PM~11873163
> *eguey pintas biclas y haces partes donde estas soy de sanlui a.z
> *


simon homie, llama me a 619 861 6551 estamos por la 3 E y la 18 county rd. llama me cuando queiras platicar. Mi cuanado es Armando gonzalez el es el presidente de el Yuma chapter de Uniques y es el dueno de la Troka del ano "krazy kreation" . al rato guey.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 15 2008, 05:05 PM~11872584
> *Mi cunado es el que pinto esas biklas bien firme , quedo bien chingona. Llama me quando queiras homie 619 861 6551 yo me encargo de areglar las biklas para pintura. Y tambien ago partes especial que vas a comencar a ver mas y mas aqui en Yuma.
> 
> En Paz Descanze tu abuelita carnal. Mi abuelita vivio en Mexicali toda su vida en "La Bajia" y me dolio un chingo cuando fallesio. Llama me si ocupas algo yo te hago el paro. Al rato.
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL  LA TROKA DE TU CUÑADO ESTA BIEN CHINGONA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I HAD A PROBLEM WHEN MY DAD POLISH MY BIKE :angry: :angry:  SOMEONE OF YOU KNOW IF I HAVE TO RE PAINT THE COMPLETE BIKE OR ONLY I NEED TO PAINT THE AFFECTED AREAS :angry:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 24 2008, 08:46 PM~11967712
> *I HAD A PROBLEM WHEN MY DAD POLISH MY BIKE  :angry:  :angry:   SOMEONE OF YOU KNOW IF I HAVE TO RE PAINT THE COMPLETE BIKE  OR ONLY I NEED TO PAINT THE AFFECTED AREAS  :angry:
> *


pics ? details i say post youre question in the paint and body section they will help with real pro answer


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 24 2008, 10:34 PM~11968114
> *pics ? details i say post youre question in the paint and body section they will help with real pro answer
> *


THANKS HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

FUCK WITH THE CHAMALEON PAINT :angry: NEW PAINT JOB COMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 26 2008, 07:43 PM~11978942
> *FUCK WITH THE CHAMALEON PAINT  :angry: NEW PAINT JOB COMING SOON  :biggrin:
> *


get with the new paint jobs.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Oct 26 2008, 08:15 PM~11979316
> *get with the new paint jobs.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 26 2008, 07:43 PM~11978942
> *FUCK WITH THE CHAMALEON PAINT  :angry: NEW PAINT JOB COMING SOON  :biggrin:
> *


I WANT SOMETHING LIKE THIS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY ENGRAVING NEW PICS :biggrin: SORRY CELL PHONE PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SALIO CHINGON HOMIE THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 30 2008, 03:12 PM~12017312
> *SALIO CHINGON HOMIE THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 30 2008, 02:19 PM~12017379
> *GRACIAS CARNAL  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Que onda carnalito, el Meno de Bajitos estaba aqui en el Shop hace 1 hora. Pregunta le que pienso de el Shop y de el 63 Impala que los tralieron de San Diego para pintar lo. Sobres carnal cuando estes listo para lo que sea dame una llamada. Al rato. :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 30 2008, 02:19 PM~12017379
> *GRACIAS CARNAL  :biggrin:
> *


hey homie como le haces para engravar tus piezas


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 30 2008, 08:50 PM~12020537
> *Que onda carnalito, el Meno de Bajitos estaba aqui en el Shop hace 1 hora. Pregunta le que pienso de el Shop y de el 63 Impala que los tralieron de San Diego para pintar lo. Sobres carnal cuando estes listo para lo que sea dame una llamada. Al rato.  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE  TE FUE A COMPRAR PARTES EL MEÑO :biggrin: DE QUE COLOR VAN A PINTAR EL 63  SIMON CARNAL YO TE HABLO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Oct 30 2008, 09:21 PM~12020984
> *hey  homie como le haces para  engravar  tus piezas
> *


CON ESTO HOMIE :biggrin: CHICAGO PNEUMATIC ENGRAVING PEN :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 30 2008, 11:36 PM~12022620
> *ORALE   TE FUE A COMPRAR PARTES EL MEÑO  :biggrin: DE QUE COLOR VAN A PINTAR EL 63   SIMON CARNAL YO TE HABLO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lo vamos a pintar Majestic Kandy Blue (House of Kolor) y le vamos a poner graphics y flake con marbelizing. Le vamos a hacer un "frame off" y pintar lo tambien. Le pertenece a un homie de LatinSyle C.C de San Diego. Tambien quiere que le pongamos un setup. Sobres homie al rato. :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 31 2008, 12:22 AM~12022924
> *Lo vamos a pintar Majestic Kandy Blue (House of Kolor) y le vamos a poner graphics y flake con marbelizing. Le vamos a hacer un "frame off" y pintar lo tambien.  Le pertenece a un homie de LatinSyle C.C de San Diego. Tambien quiere que le pongamos un setup. Sobres homie al rato.  :biggrin:
> *


   LES VA A QUEDAR CHINGON CARNAL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 1 2008, 01:16 PM~11751057
> *OLD PIC  :biggrin:  :biggrin: MY BIKE AND MY CHIHUAHUA LOWRIDER
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR YOUR SICK ASS BIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 30 2008, 10:40 PM~12022644
> *CON ESTO HOMIE :biggrin:  CHICAGO PNEUMATIC ENGRAVING PEN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



orale homie gracias es que te quedan chidas tus partes,,y esa madre cuanto te costo wey

o donde la compraste


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 30 2008, 10:40 PM~12022644
> *CON ESTO HOMIE :biggrin:  CHICAGO PNEUMATIC ENGRAVING PEN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get iti and how much did it cost??


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 31 2008, 10:59 AM~12025091
> *TTT FOR YOUR SICK ASS BIKE  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Oct 31 2008, 02:35 PM~12027038
> *orale homie gracias    es que te quedan chidas  tus partes,,y esa madre cuanto te costo  wey
> 
> o donde la compraste
> *


DE NADA CARNAL :biggrin: LA NETA HOMIE MI JEFITO ME LO REGALO PERO NO SE DE DONDE SE LO TRAGIERON :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 31 2008, 04:14 PM~12028362
> *THANKS CARNAL
> *


  HAPPY HALLOWEEN :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 31 2008, 02:43 PM~12027110
> *Where did you get iti and how much did it cost??
> *


MY DAD GIFT ME IT :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 31 2008, 05:20 PM~12028416
> * HAPPY HALLOWEEN  :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY HALLOWEEN CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 31 2008, 05:26 PM~12028460
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN CARNAL
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:tears: :tears: :tears: MY BABY


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 3 2008, 07:17 PM~12049844
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: MY BABY
> 
> 
> ...


U SHOULD RE-DO THE BACK FENDER TO SOMETHING MORE UNIQUE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 3 2008, 08:29 PM~12051697
> *U SHOULD RE-DO THE BACK FENDER TO SOMETHING MORE UNIQUE
> *


x2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 3 2008, 05:17 PM~12049844
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: MY BABY
> 
> 
> ...


HAD A BATH TODAY LOL JK :biggrin: 

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 3 2008, 08:29 PM~12051697
> *U SHOULD RE-DO THE BACK FENDER TO SOMETHING MORE UNIQUE
> *


I THINKING ABOUT IT :biggrin: BUT I AM NOT SURE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 3 2008, 08:55 PM~12051933
> *HAD A BATH TODAY LOL JK  :biggrin:
> 
> LOOKS GOOD HOMIE
> *


NO HOMIE ITS A OLD PIC PERO GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 3 2008, 08:59 PM~12051983
> *I THINKING ABOUT IT  :biggrin: BUT I AM NOT SURE
> *


NAH I THINK IT LOOKS GOOD LIKE THAT DO IT YOUR STYLE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 3 2008, 09:03 PM~12052029
> *NAH I THINK IT LOOKS GOOD LIKE THAT DO IT YOUR STYLE
> *


THANKS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 3 2008, 09:10 PM~12052117
> *:biggrin:
> *


COMO VAN LAS BIKES DE TU CHAPTER


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

THE NEW PAINT JOB :biggrin:


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

looks good gotta love that aztec gold hope u plan on doin alot of murals or patterns!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 17 2008, 10:56 PM~12187413
> *THE NEW PAINT JOB  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Nov 18 2008, 12:56 AM~12187962
> *looks good gotta love that aztec gold hope u plan on doin alot of murals or patterns!
> *


THANKS HOMIE  PATTERNS ON THE TOP AND FRONT FENDER :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 17 2008, 09:56 PM~12187413
> *THE NEW PAINT JOB  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 18 2008, 01:36 AM~12188227
> *thats nice  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS SAC_TOWN


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

did u get new parts too?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Nov 18 2008, 01:51 AM~12188293
> *did u get new parts too?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MORE PICS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT :cheesy: SALIO BIEN HOMIE I LIKE THE NEW COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

LOOKS NICE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 19 2008, 12:41 AM~12198524
> *MORE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice color bro :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2008, 09:54 AM~12252560
> *DAM HOMIE THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT  :cheesy: SALIO BIEN HOMIE I LIKE THE NEW COLOR  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Nov 25 2008, 09:57 AM~12252581
> *LOOKS NICE.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 26 2008, 12:37 AM~12261071
> *GRACIAS CARNAL  :biggrin:
> *


SE MIRA MAS CHINGONA DOGG I LIKE HOW IS GOING TO SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 26 2008, 01:11 PM~12264832
> *SE MIRA MAS CHINGONA DOGG I LIKE HOW IS GOING TO SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

NICE COLOR...SE VE CHINGON DA FRAME!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2008, 06:55 PM~12268002
> *NICE COLOR...SE VE CHINGON DA FRAME!
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 26 2008, 06:06 PM~12268111
> *GRACIAS CARNAL
> *


WAT THE NAME OF THAT COLOR?
I WANT TO REPAINT MINE LIKE BRIGHT TANGERINE ORANGE WIT FLAKES!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2008, 07:07 PM~12268123
> *WAT THE NAME OF THAT COLOR?
> I WANT TO REPAINT MINE LIKE BRIGHT TANGERINE ORANGE WIT FLAKES!
> *


IS CANDY YELLOW OVER GOLD BASE AND GOLD FLAKE :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 26 2008, 06:48 PM~12268433
> *IS CANDY YELLOW OVER GOLD BASE AND GOLD FLAKE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2008, 08:03 PM~12268580
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

esta quedando chila la bicla  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Nov 30 2008, 12:27 AM~12292462
> *esta quedando chila la bicla    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL  :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT FOR MY HOMIES TOPIC

COMO ESTAVA TU PAVO HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 30 2008, 02:03 AM~12292996
> *TTT FOR MY HOMIES TOPIC
> 
> COMO ESTAVA TU PAVO HOMIE  :cheesy:
> *


 NO COMI PAVO CARNAL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 30 2008, 03:21 AM~12293223
> *NO COMI PAVO CARNAL
> *


WHAT DONT TRIP HOMIE I ATE POLLO LOCO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

AZTLAN CC SHOW PICS   








































SORRY NO MORE PICS


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 30 2008, 11:41 PM~12299899
> *AZTLAN CC SHOW PICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 1 2008, 01:43 AM~12299912
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias carnal


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

chingon....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 1 2008, 12:54 PM~12302135
> *chingon....
> *


YO PENSE QUE IVAS A VENIR AL SHOW CARNAL


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 1 2008, 01:00 PM~12302195
> *YO PENSE QUE IVAS A VENIR AL SHOW CARNAL
> *


no pude ir pero como se puso, no mas pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 1 2008, 01:10 PM~12302275
> *no pude ir pero como se puso, no mas pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO CARNAL ME QUEDE SIN BATERIAS  VALEN VERGA NO ME CALIFICARON LA BICLA CARNAL ME GANO UNO TODA TWISTED  :angry:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

entonces no te dieron nada :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 1 2008, 01:42 PM~12302517
> *entonces no te dieron nada :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ME DIERON UN TROFEO DE SEGUNDO LUGAR  A LA BIKLA MORADA CON AZUL DE MASTER RIDES LE DIERON TERCERO


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 1 2008, 01:56 PM~12302657
> *ME DIERON UN TROFEO DE SEGUNDO LUGAR   A LA BIKLA MORADA CON AZUL DE MASTER RIDES LE DIERON TERCERO
> *


orale :0 :0


----------



## O.C RYDER (Nov 24, 2008)

nice paint on the yellow bike :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogkils85_@Dec 1 2008, 07:46 PM~12305957
> *nice paint on the yellow bike :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 30 2008, 11:54 PM~12299944
> *gracias carnal
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 1 2008, 10:34 PM~12308040
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  WHAZZ UP SAC TOWN


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 1 2008, 08:46 PM~12308205
> *:biggrin:   WHAZZ UP SAC TOWN
> *


nm just at home bored..........what you up to ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 1 2008, 10:50 PM~12308264
> *nm just at home bored..........what you up to ?
> *


the same here bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Dec 1 2008, 10:50 PM~12308264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE IM WORKING ON MY HOMIES BIKE YOU KNOW THE ONE THAT LOOKS LIKE YOURS ILL POST SOME PICS :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIE IM WORKING ON MY HOMIES BIKE YOU KNOW THE ONE THAT LOOKS LIKE YOURS ILL POST SOME PICS :cheesy:
[/quote]

orale homie i waiting for the pics bro  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 17 2008, 10:56 PM~12187413
> *THE NEW PAINT JOB  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD CARNAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 2 2008, 05:54 PM~12315732
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

COMO ESTA ALL EN MEXICALI AQUI ASI FRIO  ...............:cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 6 2008, 01:44 AM~12351476
> *COMO ESTA ALL EN MEXICALI AQUI ASI FRIO   ...............:cheesy:
> *


AQUI TAMBIEN HACE FRIO CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

>


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY LIL NEPHEW TAKING CARE OF HIS LOW LOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> >
> 
> 
> DAM WHAT A CHANGE THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK I LIKE THE NEW COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 7 2008, 01:24 AM~12358001
> *DAM WHAT A CHANGE THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK I LIKE THE NEW COLOR  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO  Tomorrow i go to talk with a airbrush artist for some ideas for my bike :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 6 2008, 11:32 PM~12358042
> *THANKS BRO   Tomorrow i go to talk with a airbrush artist for some ideas for my bike  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 7 2008, 01:37 AM~12358068
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


whazz up sac town


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 7 2008, 01:41 AM~12358085
> *looks good homie  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 6 2008, 11:42 PM~12358093
> *whazz up sac town
> *


nothing much about to go to a toy drive tomorrow


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 7 2008, 01:47 AM~12358128
> *nothing much about to go to a toy drive tomorrow
> *


  bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 7 2008, 12:02 AM~12358218
> * bro
> *


what u up to ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 7 2008, 02:04 AM~12358225
> *what u up to ?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Dec 7 2008, 02:04 AM~12358225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SICK HOMIE YOUR BIKE SE VA VER MAS MEJOR :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 7 2008, 11:27 PM~12365148
> *WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO
> THATS SICK HOMIE YOUR BIKE SE VA VER MAS MEJOR  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YOU KNOW IT HOMIE COME ESTA ALLA EN MEXICALI


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 8 2008, 08:51 PM~12373116
> *YOU KNOW IT HOMIE COME ESTA ALLA EN MEXICALI
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: is cold bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA TAMBIEN AQUI WUEY ITS LIKE FUCKING ALASKA AQUI LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 8 2008, 09:08 PM~12373350
> *HAHAHA TAMBIEN AQUI WUEY ITS LIKE FUCKING ALASKA AQUI LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

TELL ME ABOUT IT IT WAS LIKE 10 BELOW WITH THE WIND CHILL HERE!!! ALMOST DIDNT GO WORK IN MY GARAGE! BUT I HAD A FEW DRINKS AND THREW ON A SWEATER AND SAID FUCK IT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Dec 8 2008, 10:22 PM~12374241
> *TELL ME ABOUT IT IT WAS LIKE 10 BELOW WITH THE WIND CHILL HERE!!!  ALMOST DIDNT GO WORK IN MY GARAGE! BUT I HAD A FEW DRINKS AND THREW ON A SWEATER AND SAID FUCK IT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Dec 8 2008, 10:22 PM~12374241
> *TELL ME ABOUT IT IT WAS LIKE 10 BELOW WITH THE WIND CHILL HERE!!!  ALMOST DIDNT GO WORK IN MY GARAGE! BUT I HAD A FEW DRINKS AND THREW ON A SWEATER AND SAID FUCK IT
> *


HAHAHA YEAH I KNOW I LIKE COLD DAYS THOUGH THERE SICK :biggrin: BUT ITS WINDY ASS HELL OUT HERE TOO :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

QUE PASA LOCO WHAT YOU UP TO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 11 2008, 01:03 AM~12397186
> *QUE PASA LOCO WHAT YOU UP TO
> *


nothing new bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 11 2008, 01:11 AM~12397259
> *nothing new bro  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SO HOWS THE HYNAS OVER THERE IN MEXICALI :cheesy: 

WHATS UP WITH YOU BIKE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 13 2008, 01:41 PM~12420837
> *SO HOWS THE HYNAS OVER THERE IN MEXICALI  :cheesy:
> 
> WHATS UP WITH YOU BIKE
> *


LAS HYNAS BIEN BUENAS CARNAL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I HAVE A NEW JOB :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 16 2008, 01:42 PM~12447008
> *I HAVE A NEW JOB  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 16 2008, 03:59 PM~12447196
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

EN DONDE TRABAJAS WUEY :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 17 2008, 03:36 PM~12456878
> *EN DONDE TRABAJAS WUEY  :cheesy:
> *


se llama cemenquim we do cnstruction products like cement :biggrin: also i working on my regal re installing the interior but i cant work because is raining carnal


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

esta lluviendo alla en chicali :0 aqui tambien en san luis


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 17 2008, 07:26 PM~12459037
> *esta lluviendo alla en chicali :0  aqui tambien en san luis
> *


si cabron y un chingo  :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 17 2008, 07:36 PM~12459163
> *si cabron y un chingo    :biggrin:
> *


no se´puede hacer nada con la lluvia :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 17 2008, 07:44 PM~12459252
> *no se´puede hacer nada con la lluvia :angry:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I AM NOT SURE TO INSTALL HYDROS OR AN AIR KIT TO MY BIKE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOK HOMIE YOURE OLD BIKE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 19 2008, 03:15 PM~12477057
> *LOOK HOMIE YOURE OLD BIKE LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HAY GUEY MY BIKES TWIN :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Dec 17 2008, 07:20 PM~12458984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA LLA SE WUEY AND ITS FROM MEXICALI TOO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 19 2008, 11:59 PM~12481091
> *THATS COOL HOMIE A JOB IS A JOB   YEAH I KNOW FOO ITS RAINING OVER HERE TOO AND ITS COOL ASS FUCK  :0
> HAHAHA LLA SE WUEY AND ITS FROM MEXICALI TOO
> *


   orale mexicali for life carnal :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

i like this pic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ME TOO HOMIE YOURE BIKE IS SICK


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 20 2008, 10:35 PM~12486291
> *ME TOO HOMIE YOURE BIKE IS SICK
> *


gracias carnal your bike is sick too


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

ya nomas falta un besito


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 20 2008, 10:53 PM~12486462
> *ya nomas falta un besito
> *


TU TAMBIEN QUIERES O QUE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 20 2008, 11:00 PM~12486545
> *TU TAMBIEN QUIERES O QUE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO ESTOY CELOSO :biggrin: DASELO NOMAS A EL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 20 2008, 11:02 PM~12486561
> *NO ESTOY CELOSO  :biggrin: DASELO NOMAS A EL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO LAYITLOW FAMILY


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 24 2008, 04:20 PM~12518778
> *x2 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


    

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 24 2008, 04:41 PM~12518965
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 25 2008, 08:02 PM~12526721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM!!!!!! YOUR BIKE LOOKS FUKCING SICK FOO!! MEGUSTA EL COLOR AND THE ENGRAVED TRWISTED PARTS ARE SICK DOGG :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 25 2008, 08:13 PM~12526790
> *DAM!!!!!! YOUR BIKE LOOKS FUKCING SICK FOO!! MEGUSTA EL COLOR AND THE ENGRAVED TRWISTED PARTS ARE SICK DOGG  :cheesy:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin:  COMO TE FUE EN NAVIDAD :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

FOR ALL THE HATERS  :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

damn!!!! looks bad ass with the new paint, brings out the chrome. good job man! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 25 2008, 07:21 PM~12526860
> *
> 
> 
> ...



X2 bike looks good homie


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 25 2008, 08:21 PM~12526860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 25 2008, 08:42 PM~12526980
> *X2 bike looks good homie
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 25 2008, 08:19 PM~12526846
> *FOR ALL THE HATERS    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hay guey :0 :0 :0


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 25 2008, 08:21 PM~12526860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


esta chila tu bikla :biggrin: :biggrin: listo p el car show en san lucas que no


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 26 2008, 12:24 PM~12530596
> *esta chila tu bikla :biggrin:  :biggrin: listo p el car show en san lucas que no
> *


a huevo carnal :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 26 2008, 07:48 PM~12532791
> *a huevo carnal  :biggrin:
> *


es todo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 27 2008, 02:26 PM~12537344
> *es todo :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


mira esta pic cruising oldies :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 27 2008, 03:56 PM~12537790
> *mira esta pic cruising oldies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


son del carshow pasado que no :0 :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 27 2008, 04:01 PM~12537810
> *son del carshow pasado que no :0  :0
> *


simon homie :biggrin: la bikla de la derecha es la tuya verdad :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 27 2008, 04:17 PM~12537890
> *simon homie  :biggrin: la bikla de la derecha es la tuya verdad  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


simon como se ve  :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 27 2008, 04:40 PM~12537995
> *simon como se ve   :biggrin:
> *


SE MIRA CHILA   LASTIMA QUE LA FOTO ES EN BLANCO Y *****  :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 27 2008, 04:44 PM~12538012
> *SE MIRA CHILA     LASTIMA QUE LA FOTO ES EN BLANCO Y *****    :biggrin:
> *


simon


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

a lil engraving :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY NEW BODYMAN WORKING ON MY REGAL :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NEW PICS :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM!!!!!!!! ENGRAVING LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE ME GUSTA COMO ASES EL ENGRAVING :biggrin: 

HAHAHA YEAH FOO START THEM OFF SMALL :cheesy: 

YOUR BIKE LOOKS TIGHT HOMIE THE PAINT JOB IS CLEAN


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MORE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MORE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 2 2009, 01:13 AM~12582185
> *DAM!!!!!!!! ENGRAVING LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE ME GUSTA COMO ASES EL ENGRAVING  :biggrin:
> 
> HAHAHA YEAH FOO START THEM OFF SMALL  :cheesy:
> ...


GRACIAS CARNAL EL ENGRAVING LO HAGO CON EL CHICAGO PNEUMATIC AIR-SCRIBE IS VERY EASY TO USE :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE I WANT TO GET ME ONE OF THOSE AND BUST OUT SOME ENGRAVING ON MINE :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 2 2009, 01:26 AM~12582264
> *GRACIAS CARNAL EL ENGRAVING LO HAGO CON EL CHICAGO PNEUMATIC AIR-SCRIBE IS  VERY EASY TO USE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


heey guey donde compraste esa cosa  semira chingon el engraving :biggrin: se usa con aire


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jan 2 2009, 05:02 PM~12586473
> *heey guey donde compraste esa cosa  semira chingon el engraving :biggrin: se usa con aire
> *


me lo regalo mi jefe pero nose de donde se lo trajieron


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

FUKC HOMIE PREGUNTALE THAT SHIT IS SICK :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 4 2009, 12:47 AM~12598734
> *FUKC HOMIE PREGUNTALE THAT SHIT IS SICK  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: you can buy it in a hardware store :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

READY FOR SHOW


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

que onda surenozblue.. how ya doen..?nice to see you here still on line.. orale al rato.. oh your bike is coming out hella good..props bato..


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jan 6 2009, 02:48 AM~12619799
> *que onda surenozblue.. how ya doen..?nice to see you here still on line.. orale al rato.. oh your bike is coming out hella good..props bato..
> *


QUE ONDA LATINO66  :biggrin: THANKS for you comment carnal :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

READY FOR SHOW  :cheesy: 2009 FIRST SHOW


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

simon que si ya mero :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jan 13 2009, 06:57 PM~12695005
> *simon que si ya mero :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
le vaz a caer a san luis :cheesy: :biggrin: :


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 13 2009, 10:46 PM~12697453
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> le vaz a caer a san luis  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :
> *


no estoy muy seguro porque mi carnal no se quiere traer la bikla :uh: 
pero si no se la trae yo si voy air :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jan 14 2009, 07:40 PM~12705839
> *no estoy muy seguro porque mi carnal no se quiere traer la bikla :uh:
> pero si no se la trae yo si voy air :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ORALE  HAY TE MIRO EN SAN LUIS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin: I WON FIRST PLACE YESTERDAY AT REALISTICS CC SHOW :biggrin:  SORRY NO PICS I FORGET MY CAMERA AT HOME :angry:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 26 2009, 08:17 PM~12822272
> *:biggrin: I WON FIRST PLACE YESTERDAY AT REALISTICS CC SHOW  :biggrin:   SORRY NO PICS I FORGET MY CAMERA AT HOME  :angry:
> *


yo si tome unas
:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jan 26 2009, 08:19 PM~12822293
> *yo si tome unas
> :biggrin:
> *


FUISTE CABRON  NO TE MIRE


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 26 2009, 08:20 PM~12822306
> *FUISTE CABRON   NO TE MIRE
> *


si fui pero no me lleve la bikla fui un rato nomas


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jan 26 2009, 08:22 PM~12822329
> *si fui pero no me lleve la bikla fui un rato nomas
> *


ORALE  PON AQUI TU PICS CARNAL


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 26 2009, 08:23 PM~12822335
> *ORALE   PON AQUI TU PICS CARNAL
> *


eguey nome lleve mi camara pero mi compa si y le dije que me prestara su memoria :angry: pero valio verga no le queda ala mia apenaas se la acabo de medir esque estaba jalando y no tenia tiempo :angry: :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jan 26 2009, 08:28 PM~12822386
> *eguey nome lleve mi camara pero mi compa si y le dije que me prestara su memoria  :angry: pero valio verga no le queda ala mia apenaas se la acabo de medir esque estaba jalando y no tenia tiempo :angry:  :angry:
> *


ORALE :biggrin: COMO VISTE A LA COMPETENCIA


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 26 2009, 08:32 PM~12822437
> *ORALE  :biggrin: COMO VISTE A LA COMPETENCIA
> *


estaba bien  pero no uvo muchas  que lugar agarraste


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jan 26 2009, 08:34 PM~12822456
> *estaba bien   pero no uvo muchas  que lugar agarraste
> *


PRIMERO :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> PRIMERO :biggrin:
> estodo :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: quien se llevo best of show


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> > PRIMERO :biggrin:
> > estodo :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: quien se llevo best of show
> 
> 
> NADIE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

haber sivienes aqui ayuma p el de la raza es febrero pero nose todabia que dia ese si se pene chingon :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jan 26 2009, 09:03 PM~12822803
> *haber sivienes aqui ayuma p el de la raza es febrero pero nose todabia que dia ese si se pene chingon :biggrin:
> *


LUEGO ME MANDAS LA FECHA :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 26 2009, 09:17 PM~12822998
> *LUEGO ME MANDAS LA FECHA  :biggrin:
> *


simon :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jan 26 2009, 09:46 PM~12823402
> *simon :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 27 2009, 02:35 AM~12826491
> *:wave:
> *


WHAZZ UP SAC TOWN :wave: :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY BIKE AT THE SHOW :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE PIC EL RAIDER :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 28 2009, 07:19 PM~12841880
> *MY BIKE AT THE SHOW  :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE PIC EL RAIDER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: SE MIRA CHINGONA TU BIKE BRO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 28 2009, 08:21 PM~12841910
> *:thumbsup: SE MIRA CHINGONA TU BIKE BRO
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY NEPHEWS THE PIMP DADDYS :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 30 2009, 07:50 PM~12862521
> *MY NEPHEWS THE PIMP DADDYS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IRALO ES AVENTADO EL LIL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 27 2009, 12:41 PM~12830383
> *WHAZZ UP SAC TOWN  :wave:  :wave:
> *


how you been ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 30 2009, 08:52 PM~12862548
> *IRALO ES AVENTADO EL LIL HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


salio igual que su tio :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 30 2009, 09:01 PM~12862638
> *how you been ?
> *


working bro and u


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 28 2009, 09:19 PM~12841880
> *MY BIKE AT THE SHOW  :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE PIC EL RAIDER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


like the gold! pinstripe that badboy....throw some patterns!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 30 2009, 08:05 PM~12862683
> *salio igual que su tio  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHA ASE UNAS SEMANAS FUI A MEXICALI Y MIRE UNAS PINCHES VIEJOTAS BIEN GUENAS :burn:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 30 2009, 09:09 PM~12862729
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHA ASE UNAS SEMANAS FUI A MEXICALI Y MIRE UNAS PINCHES VIEJOTAS BIEN GUENAS :burn:
> *


orale homie  aqui hay un chingo de hynas bien buenas y bien cabronas :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 30 2009, 08:12 PM~12862751
> *orale homie   aqui hay un chingo de hynas bien buenas y bien cabronas  :biggrin:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHA SI AMARRAN O QUE? ME FUI A CHINGAR UNOS TACOS A TACOS OCOTLAN... PUROS PUTOS FRESAS EN ESA TAQUERIA AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 30 2009, 09:09 PM~12862728
> *like the gold!  pinstripe that badboy....throw some patterns!
> *


 :yes: i want goldleaf with pinstriping and murals :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 30 2009, 09:14 PM~12862758
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHA SI AMARRAN O QUE? ME FUI A CHINGAR UNOS TACOS A TACOS OCOTLAN... PUROS PUTOS FRESAS EN ESA TAQUERIA AHAHAHAHAHA
> *


hahahahahahah SIMON EN ESA TAQUERIA VAN PUROS FRESAS EN LA TAQUERIA ACATLAN VAN MAS HYNAS BIEN PEDAS SALEN BIEN BORRACHAS DE LOS NIGHT CLUBS :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 30 2009, 08:23 PM~12862845
> *hahahahahahah SIMON EN ESA TAQUERIA VAN PUROS FRESAS EN LA TAQUERIA ACATLAN VAN MAS HYNAS BIEN PEDAS SALEN BIEN BORRACHAS DE LOS NIGHT CLUBS  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 VOY A TENER QUE DARME UNA BUELTA A ESA TAQUERIA CUANDO VALLA OTRA VEZ :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 30 2009, 09:26 PM~12862868
> *:0  :0  VOY A TENER QUE DARME UNA BUELTA A ESA TAQUERIA CUANDO VALLA OTRA VEZ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+Jan 30 2009, 09:26 PM~12862868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP BIG HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

QUE ONDA NINETEEN.O.FOUR DONDE ANDAVAZ CARNAL  :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY FIRST PAINT JOB :biggrin: ONLY THE TRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY NEW PROJECT :biggrin: ROSS GIRL FRAME :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

old pic   









eating tacos de carna asada at the show :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

se mira bien como lo pintaste  


> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 16 2009, 02:10 AM~13015159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NOMAS LE PUSE TAPE EL ARO Y LE TIRE EL FLAKE Y ARRIVA EL CANDY :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

broom broom broom :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 16 2009, 12:55 AM~13015097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rims homie :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 24 2009, 09:24 PM~13102644
> *nice rims homie  :biggrin:
> *


gracias homie


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

that gangsta lean. :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 24 2009, 09:27 PM~13102705
> *that gangsta lean. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: whazz up homie


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 24 2009, 09:29 PM~13102740
> *:biggrin: whazz up homie
> *


chillen bsing on layitlow like always


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 24 2009, 09:33 PM~13102796
> *chillen bsing on layitlow like always
> *


the same here homie :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 24 2009, 09:40 PM~13102884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my regal  









lil work we install a 95 camaro z28 engine on my homie juan 69 camaro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 24 2009, 09:48 PM~13102995
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my homegirl claudias el camino :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 24 2009, 08:56 PM~13103073
> *my homegirl claudias el camino  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


pics of claudia


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 26 2009, 03:25 AM~13116171
> *pics of claudia
> *


sorry no pics


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Feb 24 2009, 02:23 AM~13094722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> OH SHIT CUANDO FUE ESO :cheesy:
> DAAUMM!! SE MIRA CLEAN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

el show que te dije de la raza en yuma :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Mar 13 2009, 09:54 PM~13275702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   GRACIAS POR LA INFO :biggrin: A VER SI PUEDO IR A ESTE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

hey guey tambien ba haber otro car show en c.d morelos 'cuervos' el 29 marzo ya mero es de los primos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Mar 20 2009, 08:42 PM~13341465
> *hey guey tambien ba haber otro car show  en c.d morelos 'cuervos' el 29 marzo ya mero es de los primos :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


simon ya savia de ese show pero no me acordava :biggrin: vaz a ir al show de los primos


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 20 2009, 09:43 PM~13342039
> *simon ya savia de ese show pero no me acordava  :biggrin: vaz a ir al show de los primos
> *


yo pienso que si :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Mar 21 2009, 07:59 PM~13348730
> *yo pienso que si :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

the patterns on my front fender :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ESTE WUEY SALIERON CHINGONES HOMIE  I LIKE THEM LOOK REALLY NICE :biggrin: 

EY HOMIE VA BER UN SHOW EN ENSENADA WE MIGHT GO HAVE YOU HEARD OF IT ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 26 2009, 10:29 AM~13395552
> *ESTE WUEY SALIERON CHINGONES HOMIE   I LIKE THEM LOOK REALLY NICE  :biggrin:
> 
> EY HOMIE VA BER UN SHOW EN ENSENADA WE MIGHT GO HAVE YOU HEARD OF IT ?
> *


gracias carnal :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 26 2009, 12:11 AM~13393341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 27 2009, 01:52 AM~13404642
> *LOOKING GOOD CARNAL
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin: NO ESTAN MAL PARA MI SEGUNDA VEZ QUE HAGO PATTERNS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 27 2009, 12:55 AM~13404648
> *GRACIAS CARNAL  :biggrin: NO ESTAN MAL PARA MI SEGUNDA VEZ QUE HAGO PATTERNS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO ESTA MAL  SE VEN BIEN CARNAL  TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 27 2009, 03:23 AM~13404809
> *NO ESTA MAL    SE VEN BIEN CARNAL    TTT
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY FRAME IS READY FOR MORE CLEAR  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn it man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

riding :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

brooom brooom brooom


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 21 2009, 09:05 PM~13648588
> *:wave:
> *


whazz up sac town


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 21 2009, 08:06 PM~13648606
> *whazz up sac town
> *


nothin just here at home :biggrin: what you up to ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 21 2009, 09:07 PM~13648631
> *nothin just here at home  :biggrin: what you up to ?
> *


playing need for speed underground :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 21 2009, 08:14 PM~13648740
> *playing need for speed underground  :biggrin:
> *


  how you been ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 21 2009, 09:19 PM~13648823
> * how you been ?
> *


fine with a lot of work :biggrin: and you?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 21 2009, 08:24 PM~13648901
> *fine with a lot of work :biggrin:  and you?
> *


good


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 21 2009, 09:25 PM~13648916
> *good
> *


but i cant spend more money on my bike  i need finish my regal :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 21 2009, 08:32 PM~13649033
> *but i cant spend more money on my bike   i need finish my regal  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 21 2009, 10:32 PM~13649033
> *but i cant spend more money on my bike   i need finish my regal  :biggrin:
> *


I here that.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 12:53 AM~13651685
> *I here that.
> *


 :biggrin: WHAZZ UP HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chillen man. since I have been laid off been getting body work done on my cutty. well trying at least. :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 12:55 AM~13651714
> *chillen man. since I have been laid off been getting body work done on my cutty. well trying at least. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT UP FOO HAVENT HEARD FROM YOU INAWHILE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING  LE VAS A QUAER AL SAN BERNARDINO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 23 2009, 11:52 PM~13674026
> *WHAT UP FOO HAVENT HEARD FROM YOU INAWHILE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING   LE VAS A QUAER AL SAN BERNARDINO
> *


WHAZZ UP CARNAL  NO CARNAL ME TOCA TRABAJAR ESE DIA PERO SI VOY A IR AL SUPER EN LAS VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 24 2009, 12:57 AM~13674510
> *WHAZZ UP CARNAL   NO CARNAL ME TOCA TRABAJAR ESE DIA PERO SI VOY A IR AL SUPER EN LAS VEGAS  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE HOMIE SOUDNS GOOD IMA BE IN VEGAS TOO :cheesy: COMO VA EL REGAL I MIGHT GET ME A CUTLASS :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

READY FOR SHOW THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

best in show at the aztlan show :biggrin:  damn i need a hair cut :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

old school bike   









25 years old mural


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY HOMIE LUIS STREET LOW LOW


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY COMPA MARCO OLD TRIKE









MEXICAN SIDE PEDAL CAR LA RANITA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CONGRATS HOMIE BIKES LOOKS SICK


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 26 2009, 10:58 PM~13698592
> *CONGRATS HOMIE BIKES LOOKS SICK
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

chingon loco  puro best of show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Apr 27 2009, 12:30 AM~13699447
> *chingon loco   puro best of show :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON QUE SI HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

hey guey cuando va hacer el de la familia


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

HEY CRUISING OLDIES EL CAR SHOW DE LA FAMILIA CC ES EL 24 DE MAYO PARA QUE LE CAEGAS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

HEY CRUISING OLDIES EL CAR SHOW DE LA FAMILIA CC ES EL 24 DE MAYO PARA QUE LE CAEGAS CARNAL :biggrin: 
[/quote]
simon que si a ver que tranza :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> HEY CRUISING OLDIES EL CAR SHOW DE LA FAMILIA CC ES EL 24 DE MAYO PARA QUE LE CAEGAS CARNAL :biggrin:


simon que si a ver que tranza :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

hey guey si te sabes de un lugar para cromar ahi me dicies mas o menos como llegar  sino sabes no hay pedo  esque quiro cromar my new fork :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Apr 27 2009, 02:36 PM~13704748
> *hey guey si te sabes de un lugar para cromar ahi me dicies mas o menos  como llegar   sino sabes no hay pedo   esque quiro cromar my new fork :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


unos camaradas de mi jefito iban a abrir una cromedora pero no se en donde la pusieron al rato le pregunto a mi jefe que onda con esa cromadora carnal :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

simon, hay nomas me pasas el dato


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Apr 27 2009, 07:23 PM~13707764
> *simon, hay nomas me pasas el dato
> *


simon que yes :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:wave: Havn't seen you in a minute


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Apr 29 2009, 03:04 PM~13731539
> *:wave: Havn't seen you in a minute
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

old school bikes from mexicali :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

damn old pic of my bike :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+May 2 2009, 11:41 PM~13768673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA BACK IN THE DAYS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 7 2009, 01:15 PM~13816180
> *SE MIRA CHINGONA DOGG I LIKE IT ALOT  :cheesy:
> HAHA BACK IN THE DAYS
> *


gracias carnal simon back in the days :biggrin: like 5 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 LOL SICK DOGG HOWS EVERYTHING


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

azteca for life


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

i love this pic :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MEXICALI IN THE NIGHT  I LOVE MY TOWN


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 8 2009, 12:36 PM~13827214
> *:0 LOL SICK DOGG HOWS EVERYTHING
> *


FINE CARNAL :biggrin: BUT I NEED FINISH THE ENGRAVING ON MY NEW SISSY BAR :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 8 2009, 12:50 PM~13827348
> *
> *


WHAZZ UP BRO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OLD PICS :biggrin: CELL PHONE PICS  MY TWO BABIES


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MORE OLD PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bikes been hella colors. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 6 2009, 11:24 PM~13811605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks bad ass


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 9 2009, 05:06 PM~13838274
> *Bikes been hella colors. :biggrin:
> *


17 PAINT JOBS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 9 2009, 05:11 PM~13838290
> *damn that looks bad ass
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY FIRST TROPHY :biggrin: I WON IT IN SUNDAY FOR THE NEXT WEDNESDAY WE REPAINT MY FRAME HOUSE OF KOLOR TANGERINE FLAKE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ETCHING THE BACK FENDER :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

SORRY BIG PICS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

me and my brother talking with the bikes judge :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CLEAN TRIKE FROM YUMA   I DONT REMEMBER THE OWNER NAME OR CLUB NAME


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ANOTHER CLEA BIKE FROM MEXICALI


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY REGAL IS COMING TO HIT THE STREETS AGAIN :biggrin:  PICS LATER :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MORE ENGRAVING


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY REGAL'S NEW PAINT JOB  

















MY DAD'S CAMARO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

RIDING :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 18 2009, 12:15 AM~13917569
> *RIDING  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


even riding on flats :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 18 2009, 01:58 AM~13917698
> *even riding on flats  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


ALL DAY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

ya mero el carshow de la familia que no :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@May 18 2009, 12:52 PM~13921132
> *ya mero el carshow de la familia que no :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON QUE SI CARNAL  LE VAZ A CAER AL SHOW? :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: ponle unos murales con pin striping carnal


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 18 2009, 01:57 PM~13921758
> *:thumbsup: ponle unos murales con pin striping carnal
> *


SIMON :biggrin:  LA VOY A VOLVER A PINTAR MORE FLAKE ,PATTERNS,PINSTRIPING GOLD OR SILVER LEAF :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE BIKE IS LOOKING SICK DOGG :biggrin: 

TE ABIENTAS CON EL ENGRAVING HOMIE ITS CLEAN AND DETAILED HOMIE PROPS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 19 2009, 12:08 AM~13929721
> *DAM HOMIE BIKE IS LOOKING SICK DOGG  :biggrin:
> 
> TE ABIENTAS CON EL ENGRAVING HOMIE ITS CLEAN AND DETAILED HOMIE PROPS
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

READY FOR SHOW


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 18 2009, 12:15 AM~13917569
> *RIDING  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 19 2009, 01:59 PM~13935484
> *looking good bro !
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 18 2009, 01:34 PM~13921528
> *SIMON QUE SI CARNAL   LE VAZ A CAER AL SHOW? :cheesy:
> *


la neta nose no estoy seguro :angry: alomejor no voy haber que pedo


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@May 20 2009, 10:47 AM~13946236
> *la neta nose no estoy seguro :angry:  alomejor no voy haber que pedo
> *


  HAY PARA LA OTRA CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 20 2009, 02:26 PM~13948363
> * HAY PARA LA OTRA CARNAL  :biggrin:
> *


simon


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@May 20 2009, 07:30 PM~13951239
> *simon
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 20 2009, 07:45 PM~13951341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :loco:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 20 2009, 06:45 PM~13951341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: :buttkick: :burn: :loco:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 20 2009, 07:45 PM~13951341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :scrutinize: :loco: :rant:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ANOTHER FIRST PLACE :biggrin:  PICS LATER


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 24 2009, 10:18 PM~13987205
> *ANOTHER FIRST PLACE  :biggrin:   PICS LATER
> *


when loco las kiero ver se puso bueno el show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@May 24 2009, 10:51 PM~13987548
> *when loco las kiero ver se puso bueno el show :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SE PUSO CHILO EL SHOW CARNAL PERO NO TENGO MUCHAS PICS POR QUE MADREO MI MEMORY STICK :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

LA FAMILIA CAR CLUB SHOW PICS  CLEAN 26


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: se mira bien el show son todas las pics


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@May 25 2009, 01:05 PM~13991046
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: se mira bien el show son todas las pics
> *


 si se me chingo la memory stick de la camara y solo pude salvar esas pics


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 25 2009, 03:15 PM~13992045
> *si se me chingo la memory stick de la camara y solo pude salvar esas pics
> *


pos ni pedo loco


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY REGAL :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 29 2009, 11:31 PM~14043903
> *MY REGAL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


all is needs is some 13's


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 30 2009, 12:37 AM~14043936
> *all is needs is some 13's
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 29 2009, 11:46 PM~14044003
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 30 2009, 12:48 AM~14044022
> *looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE SE MIRA CHINGON EL REGAL :cheesy: 

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 30 2009, 12:58 AM~14044081
> *DAM HOMIE SE MIRA CHINGON EL REGAL  :cheesy:
> 
> LOOKS GOOD HOMIE
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 20 2009, 08:45 PM~13951341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: fucked up. dont take this bullshit the wrong way. the motherfucker lives in Arkansas. they never seen a MEXICAN.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 30 2009, 01:35 AM~14044245
> *:roflmao: fucked up. dont take this bullshit the wrong way. the motherfucker lives in Arkansas. they never seen a MEXICAN.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## O.C RYDER (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 1 2009, 04:47 PM~14064487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 1 2009, 03:58 PM~14065193
> *
> *



que ONDAS MIJOOO,,,,

AKI REPORTANDOME Y HAVER KIEN ME PASA FOTOS DEL SHOW DE LA FAMILIA

YA VES Q ME LO PERDI ESTE AÑO 

PERO AKI ANDAREMOSS 








:biggrin:


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 1 2009, 03:58 PM~14065193
> *
> *



IUSHHHHHH

TODO VOLADO POR Q PAPI PINTO REGAL, JAJAJJAJAJAA

VAMOS A HACER COPERACHA PA PINTAR EL MIJO 


CON CUANTO COOPERAS??



JAJAJAJJAJAJAJA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAMELASHU_@Jun 2 2009, 06:10 PM~14075043
> *que  ONDAS MIJOOO,,,,
> 
> AKI REPORTANDOME Y HAVER  KIEN ME PASA FOTOS DEL SHOW DE LA FAMILIA
> ...


HEY TU QUE ONDA  ESE MILAGROTE QUE TE DEJAS VER POR AQUI :biggrin:


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 2 2009, 04:13 PM~14075078
> *HEY TU QUE ONDA   ESE MILAGROTE QUE TE DEJAS VER POR AQUI  :biggrin:
> *



YA ME ABURRIO EL MSN. Y PUES PARA ESTAR EN EL CHISME MEJOR ME METO AKI

Y APROVECHO Y PREGUNTO POR UNOS PRECIOS DE VALVES AIR SUSPENTION


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY HOMEGIRL CLAUDIA´S EL CAMINO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAMELASHU_@Jun 2 2009, 06:12 PM~14075062
> *IUSHHHHHH
> 
> TODO VOLADO POR Q PAPI PINTO REGAL, JAJAJJAJAJAA
> ...


TRAE AL MIJO PARA PINTARLO AQUI


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 2 2009, 04:18 PM~14075141
> *MY HOMEGIRL CLAUDIA´S EL CAMINO
> 
> 
> ...



ME DA NOSTALGIA VER COMO HA CAMBIADO MI CARRO, AUNKE MI VIEJO DIGA Q ES UN CARRO HOMOSEXUAL,,,



JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAMELASHU_@Jun 2 2009, 06:23 PM~14075217
> *ME DA NOSTALGIA VER COMO HA CAMBIADO MI CARRO, AUNKE MI VIEJO DIGA Q ES UN CARRO HOMOSEXUAL,,,
> JAJAJAJAJAJA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbIXgZ1qG0w


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 6 2009, 10:36 PM~14116091
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbIXgZ1qG0w
> *



Y ESE VIDEOOO

QUIEN LO HIZO ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAMELASHU_@Jun 10 2009, 03:55 PM~14152275
> *Y ESE VIDEOOO
> 
> QUIEN LO HIZO ?
> *


para que mires que ya soy famoso :biggrin:


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 24 2009, 09:33 PM~14290685
> *para que mires que ya soy famoso  :biggrin:
> *



pinche mensoooo


te pierdesss puesss, oye dime como poner fotos en el foro,

aki me haye un club de puras ladies

y kiero poner fotosd de mi carro

oye y eso q pusiste en mi metro dimee, por q?

ya tengo ganas de ir a chikalifas, pero la inche falta de lana esta bien culey :angry:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2009, 11:26 PM~14007503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U SHOULD GET SOME CUSTOM SQUARE TWISTED PARTS FOR THIS FRAME


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAMELASHU_@Jun 26 2009, 05:29 PM~14309512
> *pinche mensoooo
> te pierdesss puesss, oye dime como poner fotos en el foro,
> 
> ...


pues ponte a ahorrar para que vengan en mi cumpleaños para ver si hacemos una carne asada o algo :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:0 :0 En donde va hacer el carshow en calexico  .tu vas air


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jun 26 2009, 11:47 PM~14312460
> *:0  :0 En  donde va hacer el carshow en calexico  .tu vas air
> *


simon si voy a ir  la neta no se en que parte va a ser


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

best in show at historic calexico route 66 car show


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 27 2009, 05:29 PM~14316234
> *best in show at historic calexico route 66 car show
> *


pics later :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

the pics


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

nomas controlando que no se miran chilas las pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jun 29 2009, 03:25 PM~14330822
> *nomas controlando que no se miran chilas las pics :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


q-vo carnal  pense que le ivaz a caer al car show


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 29 2009, 03:52 PM~14331092
> *q-vo carnal   pense que le ivaz a caer al car show
> *


no loco me agarraste de sorpresa  hay pa la otra


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jun 29 2009, 10:17 PM~14335410
> *no loco me agarraste de sorpresa   hay pa la otra
> *


orale carnal  no saves si la raza cc van a tener otro bike show ?


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 29 2009, 11:41 PM~14336443
> *orale carnal   no saves si la raza cc van a tener otro bike show ?
> *


no se guey nose ha oido nada toda via, luego voy haber que pedo y yo te avos aber que trnza


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics. bikes looking good as always


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 30 2009, 12:19 AM~14336966
> *  nice pics. bikes looking good as always
> *


THANKS CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CRUISING OLDIES BIKE


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

NICE BIKES!!! :cheesy:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

que no :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2009, 01:38 AM~14337580
> *
> *


whazz up sac town


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jun 30 2009, 01:36 AM~14337574
> *que no :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey carnal ya cromaste tus forks?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2009, 01:35 AM~14337570
> *NICE BIKES!!! :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 30 2009, 12:42 AM~14337607
> *thanks homie  :biggrin:
> *


ESTAS EN MEXICO????


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 30 2009, 01:40 AM~14337595
> *hey carnal ya cromaste tus forks?
> *


no guey no etenido tiempo de ir pa chicali  y demas estoy aciendo mi otro projecto otra bickla luego te enseño las pics pa que las guaches  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2009, 01:43 AM~14337611
> *ESTAS EN MEXICO????
> *


simon carnal en mexicali a.k.a chicali :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jun 30 2009, 01:49 AM~14337637
> *no guey no etenido tiempo de ir pa chicali  y demas estoy aciendo mi otro projecto otra bickla luego te enseño las pics pa que las guaches   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


orale carnal :biggrin: mañana te mando la direccion de una chrome shop nueva aqui en mexicali


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 30 2009, 01:56 AM~14337659
> *orale carnal  :biggrin: mañana te mando la direccion de una chrome shop nueva aqui en mexicali
> *


simon guey :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 30 2009, 12:54 AM~14337655
> *simon carnal en mexicali a.k.a chicali  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE...SI LE CAES A LOS SHOWS DE CALI?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2009, 02:35 AM~14337803
> *ORALE...SI LE CAES A LOS SHOWS DE CALI?
> *


SIMON A LOS SHOWS SERCANOS A MEXICALI Y TAMBIEN A LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 30 2009, 01:56 AM~14337659
> *orale carnal  :biggrin: mañana te mando la direccion de una chrome shop nueva aqui en mexicali
> *


hey cruising oldies todavia no me han dado la direccion de la cromadora pero creo que es por la calle novena por palaco deja me informo bien lo de la direccion :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 3 2009, 05:11 PM~14374597
> *hey cruising oldies todavia no me han dado la direccion de la cromadora pero creo que es por la calle novena por palaco deja me informo bien lo de la direccion  :biggrin:
> *


orale simon carnal :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 3 2009, 08:53 PM~14375966
> *orale simon carnal :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*HAPPY 4TH OF JULY HOMIES !*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 3 2009, 11:03 PM~14376871
> *HAPPY 4TH OF JULY HOMIES  !
> *


q-vo carnal :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 3 2009, 10:10 PM~14376940
> *q-vo carnal  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 5 2009, 01:41 AM~14383285
> *:biggrin:
> *


whazz up my bro :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP BIG HOMIE HOWS YOUR REGAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 11 2009, 11:21 AM~14442792
> *WHATS UP BIG HOMIE HOWS YOUR REGAL
> *


THE MOTHER FUCKER RUN GOOD LIKE NEW CAR :biggrin: ONLY NEEDS 13´S :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

HEY LOCO NO TE SABES LA DIRRECCION EXACTA DE LA CROMADORA PORQUE YA QUIERO IR, PA HABER QUE PEDO :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 14 2009, 09:18 PM~14476111
> *HEY LOCO NO TE SABES LA DIRRECCION EXACTA DE LA CROMADORA PORQUE YA QUIERO IR, PA HABER QUE PEDO :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


hey carnal me encontre unos numeros de unas cromadoras si quieres te los mando :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 14 2009, 09:29 PM~14476275
> *hey carnal me encontre unos numeros de unas cromadoras si quieres te los mando :biggrin:
> *


SIMON LOCO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 14 2009, 09:18 PM~14476111
> *HEY LOCO NO TE SABES LA DIRRECCION EXACTA DE LA CROMADORA PORQUE YA QUIERO IR, PA HABER QUE PEDO :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


la cromadora que te dije esta por la calle sexta (6) de norte a sur como 3 o 4 cuadras antes de llegar a la carretera a san luis das vuelta a la izquierda vaz a ver una pulidora no me acuerdo el nombre de la pulidora pero es de las mismas personas de la cromadora.


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 14 2009, 09:43 PM~14476519
> *la cromadora que te dije esta por la calle sexta (6) de norte a sur como 3 o 4 cuadras antes de llegar a la carretera a san luis das vuelta a la izquierda vaz a ver una pulidora no me acuerdo el nombre de la pulidora pero es de las mismas personas de la cromadora.
> *


SIMON YA MIRE EL MENSAGE GRACIAS POR LOS DATOS :biggrin: HEY DEJAME ENSEÑARTE LAS FOTOS DE MI NUEVO PROJECTO AGUANTA LOCO :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 14 2009, 09:50 PM~14476640
> *SIMON YA MIRE EL MENSAGE GRACIAS POR LOS DATOS :biggrin: HEY DEJAME ENSEÑARTE LAS FOTOS DE MI NUEVO PROJECTO AGUANTA LOCO :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


orale homie :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ESTOY PERDIDO, ES ESTE EL CAMINO A ENSENADA PARA EL PAPA AND BEERS PARTY BUS LOL JK

WHATS UP HOMIE HAVING A GOOD HAPPY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

MIRA LOCO

























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 14 2009, 10:02 PM~14476864
> *MIRA LOCO
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE THATS SICK  

DE QUIEN ES?


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









COMO SE MIRA EL PROJECT GUEY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 14 2009, 10:02 PM~14476864
> *MIRA LOCO
> 
> 
> ...


hay cabron esta chila carnal  yo le quiero cambiar el diseño a mis fenders :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 14 2009, 10:04 PM~14476887
> *DAM HOMIE THATS SICK
> 
> DE QUIEN ES?
> *


del cruising oldies


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 14 2009, 10:06 PM~14476953
> *hay cabron esta chila carnal   yo le quiero cambiar el diseño a mis fenders :biggrin:
> *


NO TE GUSTA EL DISEÑO DE TUS FENDERS O QUE, TU LE VAS A CAMBIAR EL DISEÑO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 14 2009, 10:05 PM~14476917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


se mira chingon carnal de que color la vaz a pintar


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 14 2009, 10:13 PM~14477074
> *NO TE GUSTA EL DISEÑO DE TUS FENDERS O QUE, TU LE VAS A CAMBIAR EL DISEÑO
> *


si wey pero como que les falta algo  ayer saque la bikla para tirar el roll pero no mames esta ponchada la chingadas llantas :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 14 2009, 10:15 PM~14477100
> *se mira chingon carnal de que color la vaz a pintar
> *


LA QUIERO PINTAR UN AZUL CON GRAPHICS Y TAMBIEN QUIERO GOLD LEAFT HABER QUE TRNZA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 14 2009, 10:18 PM~14477147
> *LA QUIERO PINTAR UN AZUL CON GRAPHICS Y TAMBIEN QUIERO GOLD LEAFT HABER QUE TRNZA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


orale carnal de azul se va a ver chingon


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 14 2009, 10:22 PM~14477208
> *orale carnal de azul se va a ver chingon
> *


SIMON POS LUEGO LA VOY AMANDAR APINTAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 14 2009, 10:25 PM~14477269
> *SIMON POS LUEGO LA VOY AMANDAR APINTAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 orale cuantas bikes tienes wey


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

pos yo tengo una mi carnal tiene otra y tengo como tres frames bondeados :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 14 2009, 10:34 PM~14477392
> *pos yo tengo una mi carnal tiene otra y tengo como tres frames bondeados :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 14 2009, 10:40 PM~14477461
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ya voy a desarmar la bike para pintarla otra vez :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

El MEXICANO no saluda: te pregunta "¿que pedo?". 
El MEXICANO no tiene amigos: TIENE UN CHINGO DE COMPAS. 
El MEXICANO no se golpea: se da un BUEN PUTAZO. 
El MEXICANO no se burla: te da un PINCHE CARRILLON. 
El MEXICANO no te señala estás equivocado, te dice: ERES MUY PENDEJO!. 
El MEXICANO no se lanza: SE AVIENTA EL GUEY. 
El MEXICANO no molesta: CHINGA PARA QUE TE ENCABRONES. 
El MEXICANO no se baña: se da un SHOWER. 
El MEXICANO no se molesta: SE EMPUTA. 
El MEXICANO no te golpea: TE DA UN PINCHE MADRAZO. 
El MEXICANO no te ordena: TE MANDA... ¡A HUEVO! 
El MEXICANO no sufre de diarrea: LE DA CHORRO 
El MEXICANO no fracasa: ¡LA CAGA! 
El MEXICANO no sale corriendo: SALE EN PUTIZA. 
El MEXICANO no toma siestas: SE HECHA UNA JETA. 
El MEXICANO no ríe hasta más no poder: SE CAGA DE LA RISA. 
El MECIXANO no se siente fuerte: el se SIENTE SUPERMAN 
El MEXICANO no come: El CABRON TRAGA 
El MEXICANO no va rápido: VA EN PUTIZA 
El MEXICANO no te rechaza: TE MANDA A LA VERGA. 
El MEXICANO no corre a nadie: ¡LO MANDA A CHINGAR A SU MADRE!! 
El MEXICANO no toma: ¡SE PONE HASTA EL CULO! 
El MEXICANO no dise esta dificil: EL DISE ESTA CABRON 
El MEXICANO no pide que lo lleven:... PIDE "RAITE" 
El MEXICANO no es un tipo alegre: ES A TODA MADRE. 
El MEXICANO no es fresa: ES ESTRILOSO O MAMON 
El MEXICANO no es un tipo tremendo: ES UN CHINGON. 
EN MEXICO sus mujeres no son bonitas ESTAN BIEN BUENAS 

*****Si eres MEXICANO, manda esto a toda la RAZA MEXICANA y a 
quienes no lo sean po's pa' que nos conozcan...


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 14 2009, 10:52 PM~14477621
> *ya voy a desarmar la bike para pintarla otra vez  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 de que color la quieres pintar loco


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 15 2009, 12:59 AM~14478819
> *:0  :0 de que color la quieres pintar loco
> *


igual carnal con mas flake and patterns :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 15 2009, 01:20 AM~14478933
> *igual carnal con mas flake and patterns  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE TU LE ICISTE LOS PATTERNS ATUS FENDER VERDAD :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 15 2009, 01:27 AM~14478970
> *ORALE TU LE ICISTE LOS PATTERNS ATUS FENDER VERDAD :biggrin:
> *


simon carnal :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 15 2009, 01:30 AM~14478989
> *simon carnal  :biggrin:
> *


SE MIRABAN CHILOS :0 PERO HAS LOS PATTERN CON LA PINTURA BASE Y LUEGO LE ABIENTAS LA KANDI PA QUE RESALTE MAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

tengo pensado usar mas old school gold flake y house of kolors tangerire flake con candy yellow :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 15 2009, 01:45 AM~14479050
> *tengo pensado usar mas old school gold flake y house of kolors tangerire flake con candy yellow  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 entonces se va amirar chingona tu te vas abentar el paint job


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 15 2009, 01:43 AM~14479038
> *SE MIRABAN CHILOS :0 PERO HAS LOS PATTERN CON LA PINTURA BASE Y LUEGO LE ABIENTAS LA KANDI PA QUE RESALTE MAS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


simon estos patterns estan hechos de candy :biggrin: cuando pinte el frame candy fiusha use silver base con white patterns y el candy arriba se miraba chingon :biggrin: despues pinte la bike candy blue y use un airbrush para hacer los patterns :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 15 2009, 02:02 AM~14479105
> *simon estos patterns estan hechos de candy  :biggrin: cuando pinte el frame candy fiusha use silver base con white patterns y el candy arriba se miraba chingon  :biggrin: despues pinte la bike candy blue y use un airbrush para hacer los patterns  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 no pos si se miraba chingona guey


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 15 2009, 02:05 AM~14479114
> *:0  :0 no pos si se miraba chingona guey
> *


ese candy me gusta un chingo la ranfla de mi carnal esta pintado igual por dentro con la tapiceria blanca :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 15 2009, 04:14 PM~14484656
> *ese candy me gusta un chingo la ranfla de mi carnal esta pintado igual por dentro con la tapiceria blanca  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 15 2009, 05:02 PM~14485226
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


hey carnal hablaste a las cromadoras


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

no guey pa el sabado que vaya pa mexico le hablo de alla :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 15 2009, 07:10 PM~14486441
> *no guey pa el sabado que vaya pa mexico le hablo de alla :biggrin:
> *


hay me avisas que paso :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 15 2009, 10:21 PM~14488482
> *hay me avisas que paso  :biggrin:
> *


simon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 16 2009, 04:12 PM~14495396
> *simon :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 16 2009, 02:14 PM~14495414
> *
> *



que ONDAS INCHE PLEBEEE,, 

COMO ANDAN TODOS POR ALLA

ANDAMOS MUY DESCONECTADOS

REPORTATEEE CANIJOO 

O SI NO YA SAVES Q TE DOY TUS SAPES AUNKE CHILLES, JAJAJAJA


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMITO HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 5 2009, 08:02 PM~14991704
> *WHATS UP HOMITO HOW YOU BEEN
> *


FINE BRO  WITH SOME PROBLEMS  :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 6 2009, 11:39 PM~15000714
> *:wave:
> *


whazz up sac town


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 6 2009, 10:41 PM~15000730
> *whazz up sac town
> *


nothin just listening to music  what you up to ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 5 2009, 10:12 PM~14992665
> *FINE BRO   WITH SOME PROBLEMS    :biggrin:
> *


dam dogg really what happned?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 6 2009, 11:46 PM~15000769
> *dam dogg really what happned?
> *


FAMILY PROBLEMS CARNAL  SOME PEOPLE TALKING SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 6 2009, 11:45 PM~15000755
> *nothin just listening to music   what you up to ?
> *


i am doing a few sketches for my new project :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I ENGRAVE MY HOMIE TOÑO'S PLAQUE (VALLEY LIFE CAR CLUB )WHAT YOU THINK?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

N L SUELO :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

COMO ESTAMOS HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 12 2009, 04:30 AM~15058443
> *COMO ESTAMOS HOMIE
> *


muy bien carnal :biggrin:  y tu como estas


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 12 2009, 12:26 AM~15058065
> *I ENGRAVE MY HOMIE TOÑO'S PLAQUE (VALLEY LIFE CAR CLUB )WHAT YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


se mira chila esta madre loco :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Sep 12 2009, 01:14 PM~15060505
> *se mira chila esta madre loco :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


gracias carnal  le vaz a caer al car show :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 12 2009, 01:31 PM~15060580
> *gracias carnal   le vaz  a caer al car show  :biggrin:
> *


orale haber que pedo loco y que car club ba hacer el show


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Sep 12 2009, 01:36 PM~15060611
> *orale haber que pedo loco y que car club  ba hacer el show
> *


el show lo esta organisando Neto el era el presidente de La Familia car club pero tuvo problemas con el vice presidente de la familia cc y mejor se salio de ese club  :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 12 2009, 01:42 PM~15060644
> *el show lo esta organisando Neto el era el presidente de La Familia car club pero tuvo problemas con el vice presidente de la familia cc y mejor se salio de ese club   :biggrin:
> *


orale loco pos haber que pedo si tengo chanza le caigo paya   :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Sep 12 2009, 01:57 PM~15060711
> *orale loco pos haber que pedo si tengo chanza le caigo paya     :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 12 2009, 01:26 AM~15058065
> *I ENGRAVE MY HOMIE TOÑO'S PLAQUE (VALLEY LIFE CAR CLUB )WHAT YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


came out bad ass.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 12 2009, 03:11 PM~15061117
> *came out bad ass.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 12 2009, 12:26 AM~15058065
> *I ENGRAVE MY HOMIE TOÑO'S PLAQUE (VALLEY LIFE CAR CLUB )WHAT YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


dam homie thats sick!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 12 2009, 10:24 PM~15063625
> *dam homie thats sick!!!
> *


thanks carnal :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 12 2009, 10:24 PM~15063625
> *dam homie thats sick!!!
> *


thanks carnal :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

SALIO CHIDA TU BICI. SI LA USAS O NOMAS PA PURO SHOW?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 16 2009, 06:47 AM~15096127
> *SALIO CHIDA TU BICI. SI LA USAS O NOMAS PA PURO SHOW?
> *


para puro show :biggrin: pero cuando me dan ganas la uso :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

HEY GUEY NUNCA AS VENIDO PA SOMERTON BA HABER UN SHOW
DE MI VIDA :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Sep 16 2009, 05:35 PM~15101304
> *HEY GUEY NUNCA AS VENIDO PA SOMERTON BA HABER UN SHOW
> DE MI VIDA :biggrin:
> *


cuando carnal para ver si puedo ir :biggrin: el año pasado fui al show de la raza cc en yuma y me traje primer lugar y fui a jugar al cocopah casino :biggrin:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 16 2009, 04:30 PM~15101253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ES TODO...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Sep 16 2009, 09:02 PM~15103213
> *ES TODO...
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my shit :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 16 2009, 05:45 PM~15101397
> *cuando carnal para ver si puedo ir  :biggrin: el año pasado fui al show de la raza cc en yuma y me traje primer lugar y  fui a jugar al cocopah casino  :biggrin:
> *


mira loco todavia falta ratillo pero ahi esta :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Sep 17 2009, 02:54 PM~15109634
> *mira loco todavia falta ratillo pero ahi esta :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

READY FOR THIS :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 18 2009, 12:46 AM~15115818
> *
> *


  whazz up bro


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 17 2009, 10:22 PM~15114309
> *READY FOR THIS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SICK HOMIE TAKE SOME PICS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 18 2009, 01:09 PM~15119389
> *THATS SICK HOMIE TAKE SOME PICS
> *


simon que si carnal :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL HELL YEAH HOMIE HAVE FUN


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 18 2009, 11:31 PM~15124439
> *LOL HELL YEAH HOMIE HAVE FUN
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

A LIL SKETCH FOR MY 26 PROJECT :biggrin: WHAT YOU THINK? :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE THATS CHINGON!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 19 2009, 10:37 PM~15129973
> *DAM HOMIE THATS CHINGON!!!!
> *


gracias carnal :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 17 2009, 09:22 PM~15114309
> *READY FOR THIS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


r those rides still around ? those old pics. pero have fun at the show loco


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Sep 21 2009, 01:01 AM~15138671
> *r those rides still around ? those old pics. pero have fun at the show  loco
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP LAYITLOW BROTHERS :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

hey homie pon fotos de tu bike 
con la nuena paint o todavia no la pintas :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 9 2009, 02:00 PM~15608815
> *WHAZZ UP LAYITLOW BROTHERS  :biggrin:
> *


DONDE AS ESTADO HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

SAMYS PROMOTIONS CAR SHOW BIKES PICS  ANOTHER FIRST PLACE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

good pics homie! congrats on ur 1st place1


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TECATE BEER GIRLS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PICS THE BIKES LOOK SICK


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 13 2009, 06:28 PM~15658532
> *good pics homie! congrats on ur 1st place1
> *


GRACIAS MR CASPER


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 13 2009, 05:29 PM~15658541
> *GRACIAS MR CASPER
> *


na ay pedo homie keep doing ur thing!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 13 2009, 06:29 PM~15658538
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS THE BIKES LOOK SICK
> *


DE NADA CARNAL  :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 13 2009, 07:28 PM~15658533
> *TECATE BEER GIRLS
> 
> 
> ...


U SHOULD HAVE TAKEN CLOSER PICS OF THESE BITCHES


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

THE NEW PROJECT :biggrin: HAHAHAHA JUST FOR FUN :biggrin: 
2 OR 3 WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I DID SOME ENGRAVING FOR MY HOMIE MONCHON'S BIKE  WHAT YOU THINK?


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

nice engraving homie!!! :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Nov 14 2009, 12:53 AM~15661745
> *nice engraving homie!!! :0
> *


thanks homie


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

nice engraving. what did you use, dremel?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 14 2009, 01:54 AM~15662011
> *nice engraving.  what did you use, dremel?
> *


thanks  i use chicago pneumatic air-scribe


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 14 2009, 02:44 AM~15662150
> *thanks   i use chicago pneumatic air-scribe
> *


HELL YEHA HOMIE YOU GET DOWN ON THE ENGRAVING BETTER THEN SOME OTHER FOOS IVE SEEN


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 14 2009, 02:52 PM~15664836
> *HELL YEHA HOMIE YOU GET DOWN ON THE ENGRAVING BETTER THEN SOME OTHER FOOS IVE SEEN
> *


gracias carnal


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 13 2009, 06:53 PM~15659264
> *I DID SOME ENGRAVING FOR MY HOMIE MONCHON'S BIKE  WHAT YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


ESTAN PERRONAS EL ENGRAVING!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 14 2009, 05:23 PM~15665897
> *ESTAN PERRONAS EL ENGRAVING!
> *


gracias casper


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 15 2009, 12:37 AM~15668624
> *:wave:
> *


whazz up sac town


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 14 2009, 10:53 PM~15668724
> *whazz up sac town
> *


bored  what you up to ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 15 2009, 12:54 AM~15668736
> *bored  what you up to ?
> *


eating tacos bro :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 14 2009, 11:00 PM~15668775
> *eating tacos bro  :biggrin:
> *


dam that sounds good :cheesy: :biggrin: i got me a town car


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

more engraving :biggrin: still unfinished


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 13 2009, 07:53 PM~15659264
> *I DID SOME ENGRAVING FOR MY HOMIE MONCHON'S BIKE  WHAT YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> ...



VERY KOOL BIKES! :biggrin: 
THE ENGRAVING IS BAD ASS!
IS IT OVER THE CHROME..?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 16 2009, 11:02 AM~15678739
> *VERY KOOL BIKES! :biggrin:
> THE ENGRAVING IS BAD ASS!
> IS IT OVER THE CHROME..?
> *


thanks   only the sprocket is chromed the others parts are polished :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 15 2009, 08:27 PM~15673796
> *more engraving  :biggrin: still unfinished
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SICK FOO HOW MUCH TO ENGRAVE MY HEADLIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Se ve chingon el engraving


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 17 2009, 07:11 PM~15695312
> *Se ve chingon el engraving
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 15 2009, 01:03 AM~15668803
> *dam that sounds good  :cheesy:  :biggrin: i got me a town car
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 16 2009, 06:53 PM~15683448
> *thanks      only the sprocket is chromed the others parts are polished :biggrin:
> *



:0 WOW AMAZING JOB!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 19 2009, 04:08 PM~15716898
> *:0  WOW AMAZING JOB!!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

sureñosbluez


where u stay at?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

she is wating the paint :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 19 2009, 06:31 PM~15718382
> *MY SHIT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ESTA CHINGON HOMIE QUE AÑO ES?

ESTE ES EL MIO










NOMAS DEBO PINTAR EL COFRE LO AGARE DEL YONKE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 19 2009, 08:12 PM~15719571
> *ESTA CHINGON HOMIE QUE AÑO ES?
> 
> ESTE ES EL MIO
> ...


el mio es 81 con 85 front clip :biggrin: solo le faltan unos 13´s


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

FINISHED


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 25 2009, 04:48 PM~15780652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good compa


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY BIKE IS READY FOR THIS :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 25 2009, 04:52 PM~15780683
> *looking good compa
> *


GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

picked up from the chrome shop :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

No Saves Cuando Ba ser el carshow de aztlan homie


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Nov 26 2009, 04:12 PM~15791456
> *No Saves Cuando Ba ser el carshow de aztlan homie
> *


este sunday carnal :biggrin: le vaz a caer o que onda


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 25 2009, 04:55 PM~15780720
> *GRACIAS COMPA
> *


LOOKS SICK HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 26 2009, 08:27 PM~15793196
> *LOOKS SICK HOMIE
> *


thanks bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 26 2009, 02:47 PM~15791203
> *picked up from the chrome shop  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Cuanto te corbraron para cromar la cadena?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2009, 07:47 PM~15807879
> *Cuanto te corbraron para cromar la cadena?
> *


10 DOLLARS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 28 2009, 08:22 PM~15808699
> *10 DOLLARS  CARNAL  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 25 2009, 03:48 PM~15780652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much to do something like that


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 28 2009, 09:30 PM~15808760
> *how much to do something like that
> *


STILL UNFINISHED BRO :biggrin: 40 BUCKS BRO


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

not bad


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 NEW PAINT JOB


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 28 2009, 08:35 PM~15808811
> *STILL UNFINISHED BRO  :biggrin: 40 BUCKS BRO
> *


DAMN!!!!...VIVES EN MEXICO???


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 28 2009, 09:54 PM~15809020
> *DAMN!!!!...VIVES EN MEXICO???
> *


SIMON EN MEXICALI :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 25 2009, 03:41 PM~15780564
> *FINISHED
> 
> 
> ...


CUANTO POR ALGO ASI????


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 28 2009, 10:00 PM~15809092
> *CUANTO POR ALGO ASI????
> *


30 DOLLARS


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

PM SENT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 28 2009, 10:08 PM~15809186
> *PM SENT
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 28 2009, 09:35 PM~15808811
> *STILL UNFINISHED BRO  :biggrin: 40 BUCKS BRO
> *


ESTE WUEY MAKING BUSINESS LOL


HOW MUCH TO ENGRAVE THREE OF THEM :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 29 2009, 12:06 AM~15810107
> *ESTE WUEY MAKING BUSINESS LOL
> HOW MUCH TO ENGRAVE THREE OF THEM  :cheesy:
> *


60 dlls carnal :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2009, 12:09 AM~15810128
> *60 dlls carnal  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

THATS SOME GOOD SHIZZLE :biggrin: 

COMO AS ESTADO HOMIE FELIZ DIA DE GRACIAS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 29 2009, 12:09 AM~15810137
> *:0
> 
> THATS SOME GOOD SHIZZLE  :biggrin:
> ...


mui bien bro :biggrin: mira the new paint job carnal :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ready for show :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2009, 12:13 AM~15810157
> *mui bien bro  :biggrin: mira the new paint job carnal  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAUM HOMIE THAT LOOKS CHINGON ASS FUCK :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ME GUSTABA MAS CUANDO ESTABA AZUL PERO CANDY RED LOOKS NICE TOO :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 29 2009, 12:27 AM~15810253
> *ME GUSTABA MAS CUANDO ESTABA AZUL PERO CANDY RED LOOKS NICE TOO  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 28 2009, 11:13 PM~15810157
> *mui bien bro  :biggrin: mira the new paint job carnal  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CHOICE!!!!....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2009, 12:52 AM~15810406
> *NICE CHOICE!!!!....
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

EN CUANTO TIEMPO APRENDISTES A HACER ENGRAVING? SE VE MUY BIEN CARNAL.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 29 2009, 03:30 AM~15811135
> *EN CUANTO TIEMPO APRENDISTES A HACER ENGRAVING? SE VE MUY BIEN CARNAL.
> *


como dos dias bro :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

NETA?? QUE TIPO DE MAQUINA USAS? :biggrin: :thumbsup: A MI ME REGALARON UNA PLUMA PERO SALE MUY FEO :banghead: :thumbsdown:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 29 2009, 07:39 PM~15815844
> *NETA?? QUE TIPO DE MAQUINA USAS?  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: A MI ME REGALARON UNA PLUMA PERO SALE MUY FEO :banghead:  :thumbsdown:
> *


de ke tipo da pichon de paloma de agulia ke tipo da pluma hahaha puro coto! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 29 2009, 08:39 PM~15815844
> *NETA?? QUE TIPO DE MAQUINA USAS?  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: A MI ME REGALARON UNA PLUMA PERO SALE MUY FEO :banghead:  :thumbsdown:
> *


simon bro :biggrin: es chicago pneumatic air scribe


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

me no abla espanol por fa vor naw j/p im tryin can i get some english i like that headlight how much to get engraved


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 29 2009, 09:16 PM~15816322
> *me no abla espanol por fa vor naw j/p im tryin can i get some english i like that headlight how much to get engraved
> *


30 bucks bro :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 29 2009, 08:16 PM~15816322
> *me no abla espanol por fa vor naw j/p im tryin can i get some english i like that headlight how much to get engraved
> *


well learn spanish cuz is da new language in da USA! :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 29 2009, 09:26 PM~15816464
> *well learn spanish cuz is da new language in da USA!  :biggrin:
> *


i know i know im behind time its just to fast for me


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 29 2009, 09:26 PM~15816464
> *well learn spanish cuz is da new language in da USA!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 29 2009, 09:16 PM~15816322
> *me no abla espanol por fa vor naw j/p im tryin can i get some english i like that headlight how much to get engraved
> *


WHO SAID HE CANT TALK ENGLISH?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up jorge


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

QUE PASA HOMITO COMO ANDAS ALLER LLUVIO POR LA PRIMERA VEZ COMO EN UN ANO :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 29 2009, 11:56 PM~15818553
> *QUE PASA HOMITO COMO ANDAS ALLER LLUVIO POR LA PRIMERA VEZ COMO EN UN ANO  :0
> *


aqui tambien llovio bro :biggrin: ase rato llegue del car show


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2009, 11:59 PM~15818618
> *aqui tambien llovio bro  :biggrin: ase rato llegue del car show
> *


HAHA SIMON

DAM REALLY COMO ERA, AQUI TAMBIEN ESTABA UN CARSHOW PERO NO FUI DIBE DE IR A TRABAJAR


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE SE MIRA CHINGONA :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2009, 11:02 PM~15818656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOME MURALS N PATTERNS!!!!....U GOT ENOUGH SPACE BRO!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 30 2009, 12:06 AM~15818706
> *SOME MURALS N PATTERNS!!!!....U GOT ENOUGH SPACE BRO!
> *


simon bro :biggrin: i want patterns like trino 64 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 30 2009, 12:02 AM~15818656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


se mira chila lapintura loko :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Nov 30 2009, 01:20 PM~15822578
> *se mira chila lapintura loko :biggrin:
> *


SIMON ME GUSTO COMO QUEDO :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 30 2009, 06:19 PM~15825126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Se Mira Chingona Wey nice red , Cuanto por rallarme el aro de mis rines y pintarlos wey


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 2 2009, 01:45 PM~15846724
> *Se Mira Chingona Wey nice red , Cuanto por rallarme el aro de mis rines y pintarlos wey
> *


quieres grabar todo el aro o las puras orillas y pintar los rayos


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 2 2009, 05:10 PM~15849181
> *quieres grabar todo el aro o las puras orillas y pintar los rayos
> *


 todo el aro y pintar los rines aqui tengo la tinta wey nomas ocupo el material
que transa wey cuanto pues


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 2 2009, 07:04 PM~15850649
> *todo el aro y pintar los rines aqui tengo la tinta wey nomas ocupo el material
> que transa wey cuanto pues
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY NEPHEW POSING NEXT TO MY BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my nephew shot this pic :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

a lil scratch on the back fender :angry: :angry:but we are going to repaint the frame, i thinking re-do the fenders and do some patterns on the top of the frame,fenders and speedometer :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

C.H.I.N.G.O.N.A :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 12 2009, 03:06 AM~15957073
> *C.H.I.N.G.O.N.A  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 1 2009, 11:56 AM~15833686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE WAS THAT SHOW AT?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 29 2009, 09:51 PM~16127657
> *WHERE WAS THAT SHOW AT?
> *


here in mexicali


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 29 2009, 08:55 PM~16127708
> *here in mexicali
> *


DO U SHOW IN CALI?>


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 3 2010, 08:39 PM~16173750
> *DO U SHOW IN CALI?>
> *


SOMETIMES BUT ONLY NEARBY TO MEXICALI LIKE CALEXICO,EL CENTRO,BRAWLEY,INDIO ALSO YUMA AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 3 2010, 07:58 PM~16173945
> *SOMETIMES BUT ONLY  NEARBY TO MEXICALI  LIKE CALEXICO,EL CENTRO,BRAWLEY,INDIO ALSO YUMA AZ  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE....R U COMING TO SAN BERNARDINO?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 3 2010, 09:04 PM~16174003
> *ORALE....R U COMING TO SAN BERNARDINO?
> *


WE ARE THINKING TO GO TO SAN BERNARDINO AND LAS VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

DE UNA VEZ VENTE A PHOENIX EN MARZO BRO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 3 2010, 09:57 PM~16174591
> *DE UNA VEZ VENTE A PHOENIX EN MARZO BRO
> *


pues si se puede me aviento pa Phoenix tambien :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

ES TODO BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

SI ESTE AÑO YA VOY EMPEZAR A TRABAJAR EN MI BOMBA A VER SI LA TENGO LISTA PARA SAN BERDOO O LAS VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 3 2010, 10:02 PM~16174656
> *ES TODO BRO :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 3 2010, 07:46 PM~16173141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAS ? :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 3 2010, 10:42 PM~16175177
> *MAS ? :biggrin:
> *


no  luego que mire a la hyna le tomo mas :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

PERO SIN ROPA


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA HELL YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 3 2010, 10:59 PM~16175391
> *PERO SIN ROPA
> *


ok ya estas :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 3 2010, 11:03 PM~16175427
> *HAHAHA HELL YEAH  :biggrin:
> *


Q- VO BRO COMO ESTAS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 3 2010, 11:16 PM~16175592
> *Q- VO BRO COMO ESTAS
> *


BIEN HOMIE THANKS FOR ASKING HOWS YOUR REGAL? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 3 2010, 08:20 PM~16174181
> *WE ARE THINKING TO GO TO SAN BERNARDINO AND LAS VEGAS  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE COOL!!!>..HOPE TO MET U SOON!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 3 2010, 11:20 PM~16175643
> *BIEN HOMIE THANKS FOR ASKING HOWS YOUR REGAL?  :biggrin:
> *


ITS WAITING FOR THE 13'S :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

doing some engraving :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

sorry cell phone pics


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 10 2010, 01:52 AM~16242516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Orale Ese Te Dejas cai , LIsto para el car show de san luis homie


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jan 10 2010, 01:48 PM~16244933
> *Orale Ese Te Dejas cai , LIsto para el car show de san luis homie
> *


YA CASI CARNAL PERO PRIMERO TENGO QUE TERMINAR UN ASIENTO QUE ESTOY HACIENDO PARA UN COMPA ESPERO QUEDE LISTO ANTES DEL SHOW Y TAMBIEN TENGO QUE HACER LA TURNTABLE PARA MI BIKE A VER SI ME ALCANSA EL TIEMPO Y A LO MEJOR ME AVIENDO AL CAR SHOW EN YUMA EL 7 DE FEBRERO :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jan 10 2010, 01:48 PM~16244933
> *Orale Ese Te Dejas cai , LIsto para el car show de san luis homie
> *


HAY CUANDO QUIERAS ENGRAVING ME AVISAS :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

old pic


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

VAS IR A YUMA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 10 2010, 04:40 PM~16246164
> *VAS IR A YUMA
> *


CREO QUE SI PERO TODAVIA NO ES SEGURO :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 10 2010, 01:55 AM~16242527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE EL ENGRAVING SALIO CHINGON :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 10 2010, 11:30 PM~16250981
> *DAM HOMIE EL ENGRAVING SALIO CHINGON  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin: Q-VO CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I ENGRAVE THIS HEAD LIGHT FOR MY HOMIE RAMON


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Crusing Oldies 13 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 23 2010, 08:47 PM~16389061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 alot of space for graphics homie , listo pal show homie


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crusing Oldies 13_@Jan 24 2010, 03:56 PM~16395559
> *alot of space for graphics homie , listo pal show homie
> *


i want to do some patterns on the top and fenders  simon ya casi estoy listo solo tengo que terminar la turn table :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY NEPHEW PROJECT :biggrin:  IT NEEDS A LOT BODY WORK AND UPHOLSTERY


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ANOTHER FIRST PLACE LAST SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TIME TO WORK ON MY BIKE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE PIKS WHAT SHOW WAS THAT MY HOMIE FROM SD WENT THERE I THINK IT WAS LAST WEEKEND  

WHAT!! QUE LE VAS ASER AL FRAME :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

MORE FUCKING PICS 

















































I MISSED THE WAY IT USE TO LOOK :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 2 2010, 11:54 PM~16495936
> *NICE PIKS WHAT SHOW WAS THAT MY HOMIE FROM SD WENT THERE I THINK IT WAS LAST WEEKEND
> 
> WHAT!! QUE LE VAS ASER AL FRAME  :cheesy:
> *


REPAINT AND SOME PATTERNS :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 3 2010, 12:07 AM~16496099
> *MORE FUCKING PICS
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOO CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 3 2010, 12:09 AM~16496124
> *REPAINT AND SOME PATTERNS :biggrin:
> *


ALSO IM WORKING ON THE TURN-TABLE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY BIKE IN PILOTEANDO.TV :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

NICE PICS!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 10 2010, 01:12 AM~16569347
> *NICE PICS!!
> *


simon el homie tijuanero tomo las 3 ultimas


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 10 2010, 12:15 AM~16569377
> *simon  el homie tijuanero tomo las 3 ultimas
> *


Y ESE GUEY K SAKO EL MISMO FRAME????,,,,,...LE GANASTE VERDA!?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 10 2010, 01:19 AM~16569416
> *Y ESE GUEY K SAKO EL MISMO FRAME????,,,,,...LE GANASTE VERDA!?
> *


SIMONYA VAN DOS VECES QUE LE GANO :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 10 2010, 12:29 AM~16569491
> *SIMONYA VAN DOS VECES QUE LE GANO  :biggrin:
> *


DE DONDE ES?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 10 2010, 07:37 PM~16576078
> *DE DONDE ES?
> *


CREO QUE DE SAN LUIS SONORA


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 10 2010, 08:19 PM~16577330
> *CREO QUE DE SAN LUIS  SONORA
> *


ORALE....


----------



## ~Marcos~707~ (Jan 27, 2010)

esta chida la turn table y el asiento del azteca


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 10 2010, 08:19 PM~16577330
> *CREO QUE DE SAN LUIS  SONORA
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~Marcos~707~_@Feb 11 2010, 12:08 AM~16579389
> *esta chida la turn table y el asiento del azteca
> *


gracias homie


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

working on the turn table


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

some engraving  still unfinished


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 13 2010, 09:42 PM~16605349
> *
> *


que onda homie


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

NADA AQUI NOMAS BRO CHEQUEANDO TU TOPIC  ALGUN DIA VA SER DE LA MAS PERRONAS Y MAS SUAVE QUE TU HACES TODO EL TRABAJO NO MUCHOS HACEN ESO.


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 13 2010, 08:48 PM~16605402
> *que onda homie
> *


aye homie tu aces tu propio engraving?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 13 2010, 10:07 PM~16605527
> *NADA AQUI NOMAS BRO CHEQUEANDO TU TOPIC   ALGUN DIA VA SER DE LA MAS PERRONAS Y MAS SUAVE QUE TU HACES TODO EL TRABAJO NO MUCHOS HACEN ESO.
> *


gracias carnal yo tengo el build not bought mentality :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 13 2010, 10:08 PM~16605538
> *aye homie tu aces tu propio engraving?
> *


yes we do all the work except upholstery :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

ESTA BIEN BRO. YO NO SE HACER NI MADRES DE ESO. TRATO PERO NO. ASI SE APRENDE QUE NO? :biggrin: :angry:  VA HABER OTRO SHOW ALLA EN YUMA QUE NO?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 13 2010, 11:05 PM~16606004
> *ESTA BIEN BRO. YO NO SE HACER NI MADRES DE ESO. TRATO PERO NO. ASI SE APRENDE QUE NO?  :biggrin:  :angry:    VA HABER OTRO SHOW ALLA EN YUMA QUE NO?
> *


HECHANDO A PERDER SE APRENDE BRO :biggrin: SIMON AQUI TENGO LOS FLYERS :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TAMBIEN UN BIKE SHOW EN BRAWLEY CALIFORNIA :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

ORALE SI MI TRIKE ESTA LISTA LE CAIGO A YUMA


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 13 2010, 11:33 PM~16606228
> *ORALE SI MI TRIKE ESTA LISTA LE CAIGO A YUMA
> *


ORALE HOMIE PON UNAS PICS DEL TRIKE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

PUES AHORITA LA TIENE EL TURTLE ME LA VA PINTAR


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 14 2010, 01:20 AM~16607057
> *PUES AHORITA LA TIENE EL TURTLE ME LA VA PINTAR
> *


ORALE EL HOMIE TURTLE ESTA CHINGON PARA PINTAR


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

HEY LINCOLNSAL SE ME OLVIDO PONER EL FLYER DEL PRIMER BIKE SHOW DE MIS COMPAS DE MI VIDA CC CUERVOS B.C MEXICO


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

T T T


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

que hondas loko se mira chida la bika. quien te iso los fenders? metal ? o fibra ? que otros projectos tienes ?. que mas vas a cerle a tu bike ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 18 2010, 03:42 AM~16649276
> *que hondas loko se mira chida la bika.  quien te iso los fenders? metal ? o fibra ? que otros projectos tienes ?. que mas vas a cerle a tu bike ?
> *


gracias Latino66  los fenders los hicimos mi jefe y yo son de fibra los projects que tengo son 26 in frame 20 in ross girl frame y 20 in schwinn frame y un pedal car de mi sobrino y voy a pintar mi bike candy red con patterns como cherry 64 pero ya que termine la turn table voy a empezar con los otros projects a tambien tengo un 81 regal y un 50 fleetline :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

T T T


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

se ve chingona


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 2 2010, 03:00 AM~16769396
> * se ve chingona
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MORE ENGRAVING


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OUR PROJECTS   
40 CHEVY MASTER DELUXE 50 CHEVY FLEETLINE AND 65MALIBU SS


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

nice bike bro. that your blue regal in the background?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 2 2010, 06:14 PM~16774914
> *nice bike bro. that your blue regal in the background?
> *


THANKS  :yes: IS MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 2 2010, 05:28 PM~16775048
> *THANKS    :yes: IS MY RIDE  :biggrin:
> *


looks good bro. i have an 85 i always wanted a regal since i first came to the U.S. 
this is my second one. i sold my last one, and i still regret it. pero que se ba hacer. i was looking for an 81, but foud this one for now.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 2 2010, 04:42 PM~16774614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 2 2010, 06:33 PM~16775094
> *looks good bro. i have an 85 i always wanted a regal since i first came to the U.S.
> this is my second one. i sold my last one, and i still regret it. pero que se ba hacer. i was looking for an 81, but foud this one for now.
> *


my regal is 81 is my first car i love it :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

que wey ya mero terminas la turntable


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ta chingona la bicla wey


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Mar 3 2010, 07:53 PM~16788081
> *que wey ya mero terminas la turntable
> *


simon solo falta pintarla y terminar el engraving de unas piesas


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 3 2010, 09:06 PM~16788820
> *ta chingona la bicla wey
> *


gracias bro


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

que motor vas usar para el turn table? de cuales motores se usan ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 18 2010, 05:22 PM~16654262
> *gracias Latino66   los fenders los hicimos mi jefe y yo son de fibra los projects que tengo son 26 in frame 20 in ross girl frame y 20 in schwinn frame y un pedal car de mi sobrino y voy a pintar mi bike candy red con patterns como cherry 64 pero ya que termine la turn table voy a empezar con los otros projects a tambien tengo un 81 regal y un 50 fleetline  :biggrin:
> *


man son casi como ricos con tantas ranflas.. HOjala les llueve el dinero para que los puedan acabar , Especial mucha salud para estar sanos  por que el dinero viene y va y la salud no. que hondas si te mando unas partes aver si me puedes aser el hook up para engraving y cromarmelas.? cuanto me cobrarias por unos aros the rines 16 ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 4 2010, 05:07 PM~16797637
> *que motor vas usar para el turn table? de cuales motores se usan ?? :biggrin:
> *


EL MOTOR DE LOS WIPERS TRABAJA MUY BIEN YA LO PROBE CON LA BIKE ARRIBA PERO LE PUSE UNA BATERIA DE UN TALADRO PERO DA RAPIDO LAS VUELTAS :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 4 2010, 05:11 PM~16797663
> *man son casi como ricos con tantas ranflas.. HOjala les llueve el dinero para que los puedan acabar , Especial mucha salud para estar sanos    por que el dinero viene y va y la salud no. que hondas si te mando unas partes aver si me puedes aser el hook up para engraving y cromarmelas.? cuanto me cobrarias por unos aros the rines 16 ?
> *


OJALA FUERAMOS RICOS CARNAL PERO ESOS CARROS YA TIENEN TIEMPO EN LA FAMILIA A PARTE QUE LOS AGARRAMOS BARATOS MENOS EL MALIBU ESE TIENE EN LA FAMILIA COMO 35 AÑOS :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 2 2010, 06:14 PM~16774914
> *nice bike bro. that your blue regal in the background?
> *


some pics of my the regal :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MORE ENGRAVING


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

some old pics :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

mi vida cc show pics


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my homie ramon bike  first place mild custom


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

first place full custom 









second place full custom









third place full custom


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

first place mild custom 









second place mild custom


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

first place street









second place street 









third place street


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

first place trike 









second place trike


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 15 2010, 09:47 PM~16902298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


blue bike from cruising oldies homies


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 15 2010, 09:44 PM~16902249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMM MAMACITAS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2010, 09:19 PM~16967541
> *MMMMM MAMACITAS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Mar 22 2010, 08:51 PM~16967066
> *blue bike from cruising oldies homies
> *


simon nice bike :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Yesterday an earthquake of 7.2 degrees hit MEXICALI lamentably there were two deads and 90 injured people and we waiting for another earthquake of 6 degrees


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 5 2010, 01:58 PM~17102277
> *Yesterday an earthquake of 7.2 degrees  hit MEXICALI lamentably there were two deads and 90 injured people and we waiting for another earthquake of 6 degrees
> *


IS EVERYTHING AIGHT WITH UR FAMILY HOMIE?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 03:02 PM~17102323
> *IS EVERYTHING AIGHT WITH UR FAMILY HOMIE?
> *


 :yes: a lil nervous but we are ok  gracias por preguntar bro


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 5 2010, 02:10 PM~17102405
> *:yes: a lil nervous but we are ok    gracias por preguntar bro
> *


ORALE...VI UNAS FOTOS Y SI ESTUVO GACHO!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 03:11 PM~17102420
> *ORALE...VI UNAS FOTOS Y SI ESTUVO GACHO!!
> *


ASE 100 AÑOS NO TEMBLAVA TAN FUERTE AQUI EN MEXICALI  HAY VIDEOS DEL TEMBLOR DE AYER EN YOUTUBE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 5 2010, 02:26 PM~17102558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A K HORA PASO???...YO NUNCA E SENTIDO UNO!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LO BUENO QUE NO LES PASO NADA A TI Y A TU FAMILIA CARNAL.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 03:32 PM~17102600
> *A K HORA PASO???...YO NUNCA E SENTIDO UNO!
> *


a las 3:40 de la tarde carnal


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 5 2010, 02:57 PM~17102792
> *a las 3:40 de la tarde carnal
> *


AL MENOS NO LOS AGARRO DORMIDOS!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 5 2010, 03:56 PM~17102783
> *LO BUENO QUE NO LES PASO NADA A TI Y A TU FAMILIA CARNAL.
> *


 solo tuvimos pequeños daños en la casa pero lo material es lo de menos primero esta la familia


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 03:58 PM~17102804
> *AL MENOS NO LOS AGARRO DORMIDOS!!
> *


pero toda la noche estuvo temblando


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 5 2010, 03:01 PM~17102828
> *pero toda la noche estuvo temblando
> *


SERIO????ESTA CABRON!!!....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 04:06 PM~17102879
> *SERIO????ESTA CABRON!!!....
> *


simon y todavia falta otra replica de mas de 6 grados  ´pero a ver como nos va


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

como te fue homie con el pinchi temblor


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Apr 5 2010, 09:50 PM~17107163
> *como te fue homie con el pinchi temblor
> *


pues todos estamos bien no mas fue el pinche susto


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

PM SENT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

QUE PASO CARNAL COMO ESTAS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2010, 12:37 AM~17109095
> *PM SENT
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 6 2010, 12:43 AM~17109133
> *QUE PASO CARNAL COMO ESTAS
> *


esta calmado pero siguen algunos temblores  pero mañana me voy a poner a trabajar en mi frame para volverlo a pintar no puedo estar sin hacer nada necesito distraerme en algo :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ready for the patterns :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

puro flake :biggrin:


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

orale Homie que color de bas a poner ese


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

QUE ONDA BRO.


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

Chingon bro :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Apr 26 2010, 02:23 PM~17307279
> *orale Homie que color de bas a poner ese
> *


hok kandy red


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Apr 26 2010, 02:58 PM~17307654
> *Chingon bro :thumbsup:
> *


gracias carnal


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 26 2010, 02:51 PM~17307558
> *QUE ONDA BRO.
> *


aqui preparandome para mi nuevo job :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 25 2010, 11:46 PM~17302462
> *ready for the patterns  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD PERRO!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 07:37 PM~17310343
> *LOOKING GOOD PERRO!!
> *


gracias carnal


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 26 2010, 09:37 PM~17313134
> *gracias carnal
> *


HOW U BEEN?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 10:40 PM~17313169
> *HOW U BEEN?
> *


bien algo encabronado  me hablo mi compa julio para decirme que ayer se me tieron a su casa y le robaron su bike :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 26 2010, 09:50 PM~17313310
> *bien algo encabronado   me hablo  mi compa julio para decirme que ayer se me tieron a su casa y le robaron su bike  :angry:
> *


SERIO????...CUAL BIKE ERA?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 10:57 PM~17313402
> *SERIO????...CUAL BIKE ERA?
> *


la street


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:13 PM~17313657
> *la street
> 
> 
> ...


VALE VERGA CARNAL.....Y COMO?????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 11:18 PM~17313700
> *VALE VERGA CARNAL.....Y COMO?????
> *


mi compa y su familia no estavan en mexicali llegaron ayer cuando entraron a su casa encontrado todo tirado en el suelo lo mas curioso es que ninguna puerta o ventana estavan quebradas


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:39 PM~17313886
> *mi compa y su familia no estavan en mexicali llegaron ayer  cuando entraron a su casa encontrado todo tirado en el suelo lo mas curioso es que ninguna puerta o ventana estavan quebradas
> *


OHHHHH....TA CABRON.....Y COMO LES AH IDO CON EL TERREMOTO?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 11:42 PM~17313913
> *OHHHHH....TA CABRON.....Y COMO LES AH IDO CON EL TERREMOTO?
> *


simon  pues los temblores ya se calmaron aqui en la ciudad ya esta todo algunas escuelas si estan madreas pero se necesita mas ayuda en el valle de mexicali aya mucha gente se quedo sin sus casas y trabajos


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

QVO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

que onda LINCOLNSAL pues me estoy tomando un pequeño brake de internet para terminar mi bike


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my bike at 44 seconds


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

at 0.24 :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

tienen carros chingones de aquel lado homie


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

new pics :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

AZTLAN CAR SHOW,MEXICAL, NOV,28,2010


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

QVO.. HOMIE..


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 21 2010, 01:04 AM~19122395
> *QVO.. HOMIE..
> *


WHAZZ UP Amahury760


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

sup homie :cheesy: no sabia k tenias un topic de tu bika ,lol :biggrin: 

kedo shila de kandy red ya k tenga el kamino listo va a ser kandy red tambien los parkeamos juntos pa k parezcan karnales jajajaja


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Nov 24 2010, 02:07 PM~19153485
> *sup homie  :cheesy:  no sabia k tenias un topic de tu bika ,lol  :biggrin:
> 
> kedo shila de kandy red ya k tenga el kamino listo va a ser kandy red tambien los parkeamos juntos pa k parezcan karnales jajajaja
> *


simon tengo este topic pero ya casi no pongo fotos por que se madreo la camara y las fotos del cell salen muy grandes :biggrin: ya la voy a pintar otra vez igual candy red pero con mas patterns :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 24 2010, 08:48 PM~19157772
> *simon tengo este topic pero ya casi no pongo fotos por que se madreo la camara y las fotos del cell salen muy grandes  :biggrin: ya la voy a pintar otra vez igual candy red pero con mas patterns  :biggrin:
> *


entonces usa flickr.com ,alli tu solo subes las pic , y cuando las vas a postear te da varias medidas y ps ya escoges lamediana d 640


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Nov 25 2010, 02:31 AM~19159359
> *entonces usa flickr.com  ,alli tu solo subes las pic , y cuando las vas a postear te da varias medidas y ps ya escoges lamediana d 640
> *


orale gracias carnal :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

SIMON :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my bike yesterday at AZTLAN car show :biggrin:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 08:50 PM~19195191
> *my bike yesterday at AZTLAN car show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pedritooro_@Nov 29 2010, 09:55 PM~19195273
> *Looks Good Bro
> *


gracias bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

new project 81 schwinn


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 09:00 PM~19195357
> *gracias bro
> *


Did you place?


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 09:01 PM~19195369
> *new project 81 schwinn
> 
> 
> ...


nice a compa any pics of the welds to da fender n frame?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

i do some body work on my newphew pedal car


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pedritooro_@Nov 29 2010, 10:02 PM~19195381
> *Did you place?
> *


third place bro  :biggrin:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 09:08 PM~19195487
> *third place bro    :biggrin:
> *



Right On Good Job


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 29 2010, 10:03 PM~19195401
> *nice a compa any pics of the welds to da fender n frame?
> *


thanks  i dont have more pics of frame


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 09:10 PM~19195513
> *thanks   i dont have more pics of frame
> *


de como va soldado el fender con el cuadro eske yo estoy asiendo uno por primera ve y kiero aver si esta bien here a lil pic!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pedritooro_@Nov 29 2010, 10:09 PM~19195497
> *Right On Good Job
> *


i am happy with it bro :biggrin:The bad thing is that aztlan car club always put all the bikes in one category


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 29 2010, 10:12 PM~19195535
> *de como va soldado el fender con el cuadro eske yo estoy asiendo uno por primera ve y kiero aver si esta bien here a lil pic!
> 
> 
> ...


nice frame bro  esta soldado en la parte del frame que agarra el fender :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 09:20 PM~19195656
> *nice frame bro   esta soldado en la parte del frame que agarra el fender  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i was doing dat aver ke sale thanks!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my homie Jose placed first place  i did all the engrave on his bike :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 09:05 PM~19195425
> *i do some body work on my newphew pedal car
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 08:50 PM~19195191
> *my bike yesterday at AZTLAN car show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 30 2010, 09:12 AM~19199319
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 07:50 PM~19195191
> *my bike yesterday at AZTLAN car show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


esta perron tu bike sureño , solo le falta un diseño o un airbrush en el pedazo k esta en blanco :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 1 2010, 11:54 PM~19216100
> *esta perron tu bike sureño , solo le falta un diseño o un airbrush en el pedazo k esta en blanco  :biggrin:
> *


simon eso creo por eso no me lleve primero :biggrin: la voy a volver a pintar con mas patterns voy a volver a hacer los fenders y ha terminar la cubierta del continental kit le quiero hacer murales y un poco de pinstriping y silver leaf :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 1 2010, 10:09 PM~19216260
> *simon eso creo por eso no me lleve primero  :biggrin: la voy a volver a pintar con mas patterns  voy a volver a hacer los fenders y ha terminar la cubierta del continental kit le quiero hacer murales y un poco de pinstriping y silver leaf  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: simon simon x ay va la kosa :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 08:50 PM~19195191
> *my bike yesterday at AZTLAN car show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! you should have that whole frame airbrushed....now that would look sick as fuck!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 2 2010, 01:53 AM~19217130
> *nice!!! you should have that whole frame airbrushed....now that would look sick as fuck!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin: simon i want some thing like aztec or mexican revolution or both :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

SE VE CHINGONA LA BIKE!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 2 2010, 12:42 PM~19219680
> *SE VE CHINGONA LA BIKE!
> *


gracias carnal :biggrin: ya viste the new project


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 2 2010, 11:45 AM~19219704
> *gracias carnal  :biggrin: ya viste the new project
> *


SIMON ESTA CHINGON EL BODY!!!....YO TAMBIEN VOY A SACAR OTRA....ESPERO PARA SUMMER ESTE LISTA!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 15 2010, 08:24 PM~19337478
> *
> *


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

k onda , ya kasi keda ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 12 2011, 12:13 AM~19572284
> *k onda , ya kasi keda ?
> *


no carnal me falta a cortar los fenders aver si para el fin de semana le tiramos la base para hacer los patterns :biggrin: pero ahora se me madreo el regal ya le sacamos el motor para ver que chingados le paso :angry: :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

QUE PASO WUEY HOW YOU BEEN :biggrin: WHATS UP WITH YOUR BIKE AND REGAL


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 08:50 PM~19195191
> *my bike yesterday at AZTLAN car show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA KARNAL..ESTA BIENDOSE MEJOR LA BIKE...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 12 2011, 03:17 AM~19573034
> *QUE ONDA KARNAL..ESTA BIENDOSE MEJOR LA BIKE...
> *


gracias carnal  le voy a cambiar los fenders y le voy a pintar con un chingo de flakes y ghost patterns :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 12 2011, 12:53 AM~19572559
> *QUE PASO WUEY HOW YOU BEEN  :biggrin: WHATS UP WITH YOUR BIKE AND REGAL
> *


the bike is ready for a new paint job and fenders :biggrin: the regal is broken :angry: we are going to rebuild the engine :biggrin: how you been bro ?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 11 2011, 10:28 PM~19572414
> *no carnal me falta  a cortar los fenders aver si para el fin de semana le tiramos la base para hacer los patterns  :biggrin: pero ahora se me madreo el regal ya le sacamos el motor para ver que chingados le paso    :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry:   pues k mal esta eso , k makina traes ?????


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 14 2011, 01:22 AM~19593611
> *:angry:  :angry:      pues k mal esta eso , k makina traes ?????
> *


231 v6


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

QUE ONDA CARNAL COMO ESTA TODO POR ALLA?? YO SOY DE JALISCO. ALGUN DIA YA QUE ESTE MAS SEGURO MEXICO VOY A VISITAR MI FAMILIA.  :happysad:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 9 2011, 09:31 PM~20300845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2011, 10:36 PM~20300881
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


q-vo carnal  esa pic es vieja ya la pintamos solo falta tirarle mas clear y le quiero hacer mas patterns :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 14 2011, 05:56 AM~19594069
> *QUE ONDA CARNAL COMO ESTA TODO POR ALLA?? YO SOY DE JALISCO. ALGUN DIA YA QUE ESTE MAS SEGURO MEXICO VOY A VISITAR MI FAMILIA.    :happysad:
> *


oh el dia que te pesque la migra cabron


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 9 2011, 09:39 PM~20300912
> *q-vo carnal   esa pic es vieja ya la pintamos solo falta tirarle mas clear y le quiero hacer mas patterns  :biggrin:
> *


ANDAS PERRO!!!!!....COMO ANDAS?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 9 2011, 10:41 PM~20300929
> *oh el dia que te pesque la migra cabron
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2011, 10:42 PM~20300944
> *ANDAS PERRO!!!!!....COMO ANDAS?
> *


calmado carnal probando los hydros de la bikla y juntando raza para el bike club :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 9 2011, 09:50 PM~20300998
> *calmado carnal probando los hydros de la bikla y juntando raza para el bike club  :biggrin:
> *


FIRME FIRME CARNAL!....DE CUALES HYDROS LE VAS A METER?


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 08:50 PM~19195191
> *my bike yesterday at AZTLAN car show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2011, 10:55 PM~20301043
> *FIRME FIRME CARNAL!....DE CUALES HYDROS LE VAS A METER?
> *


primero le hivamos a poner unos air cylinders pero me encontre un sistema de un covertible (pump and cylinders) en un junkyard pero los cylinders del covertible son muy gruesos pero un compa de mi jefe me va a conseguir unos cylinders mas delgados de hecho ya tengo uno se paresen un poco a los de pro hopper pero son mas delgados pero primero quiero probar todo el sistema en la bikla para ver si me va a servir


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Apr 9 2011, 10:59 PM~20301073
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 9 2011, 10:06 PM~20301111
> *primero le hivamos a poner unos air cylinders pero me encontre un sistema de un covertible (pump and cylinders) en un junkyard pero los cylinders del covertible son muy gruesos pero un compa de mi jefe me va a conseguir unos cylinders mas delgados de hecho ya tengo uno se paresen un poco a los de pro hopper pero son mas delgados pero primero quiero probar todo el sistema en la bikla para ver si me va a servir
> *


TA BUENO!!!...YO OCUPO UNOS PA MI TRIKE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

mira fleetangel asi son los cylinders que me consiguio el camarada de mi jefe  espero que me sirvan :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 9 2011, 10:25 PM~20301235
> *mira fleetangel asi son los cylinders que me consiguio el camarada de mi jefe   espero que me sirvan  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BIEN!....SE MIRAN COMO LOS DE PRO HOPPER!...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2011, 11:27 PM~20301243
> *BIEN!....SE MIRAN COMO LOS DE PRO HOPPER!...
> *


simon pero estos son mas delgados y casi son del mismo tamaño que las twisted bars del fork  son de aire pero los vamos a convertir a hydraulics :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 9 2011, 10:39 PM~20301331
> *simon pero estos son mas delgados y casi son del mismo tamaño que las twisted bars del fork   son de aire pero los vamos a convertir a hydraulics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


POR CUANTO LOS CONSEGUISTE??


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2011, 11:43 PM~20301356
> *POR CUANTO LOS CONSEGUISTE??
> *


la verdad no se en cuanto se los vendio a mi jefe pero todavia no me entregan el otro cylinder


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 9 2011, 11:16 PM~20301574
> *la verdad no se en cuanto se los vendio a mi jefe pero todavia no me entregan el otro cylinder
> *


PUES SE MIRAN CHINGONES...ACABO DE ORDENAR MIS FORKS...ESTAN CORTADOS PARA LOS CYLINDERS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2011, 12:21 AM~20301617
> *PUES SE MIRAN CHINGONES...ACABO DE ORDENAR MIS FORKS...ESTAN CORTADOS PARA LOS CYLINDERS
> *


estoy pensando en hacer unos forks para mi bike pero primero quiero terminar el paint job y el engraving y tambien tengo que pintar el seat y los spokes


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 9 2011, 11:27 PM~20301660
> *estoy pensando en hacer unos forks para mi bike  pero primero quiero terminar el paint job y el engraving y tambien tengo que pintar el seat y los spokes
> *


DE K COLOR???


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2011, 12:28 AM~20301666
> *DE K COLOR???
> *


kandy red con ghost patterns pero no se si hacerlos con white base o gold base


----------



## JohnDoe112 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 9 2011, 08:21 PM~20300753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking clean


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 9 2011, 11:38 PM~20301727
> *kandy red con ghost patterns pero no se si hacerlos con white base o gold base
> *


TA CHINGON!!!.... GOLD!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2011, 12:59 AM~20301825
> *TA CHINGON!!!.... GOLD!!
> *


yo creo que gold :biggrin: el frame ya esta pintado con kandy red y silver flakes falta hacer los patterns del centro del frame y tambien le cambiamos los fenders :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JohnDoe112_@Apr 10 2011, 12:49 AM~20301788
> *Fucking clean
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

the engraving on my speedometer  still unfinished :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 10 2011, 10:03 PM~20307834
> *yo creo que gold  :biggrin: el frame ya esta pintado con kandy red y silver flakes  falta hacer los patterns del centro del frame y tambien le cambiamos los fenders  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ESTA KEDANDO CHINGONA!!!.... :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2011, 11:16 PM~20307938
> *ESTA KEDANDO CHINGONA!!!.... :cheesy:
> *


simon le neta se mira mejor que antes :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 10 2011, 10:17 PM~20307948
> *simon le neta se mira mejor que antes  :biggrin:
> *


TENIENDO TODO ESE ESPACIO SE MIRABA SIMPLE!!...AHORA SE MIRA MAS CHINGONA....QUE PARTES LE VAS A PONER???


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2011, 11:19 PM~20307957
> *TENIENDO TODO ESE ESPACIO SE MIRABA SIMPLE!!...AHORA SE MIRA MAS CHINGONA....QUE PARTES LE VAS A PONER???
> *


las mismas all twisted no tengo la feria necesaria para ponerle custom parts pero creo si le voy a hacer los forks para los hydros :biggrin: mira hice este sketch para el mural :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 10 2011, 10:24 PM~20307994
> *las mismas all twisted no tengo la feria necesaria para ponerle custom parts pero creo si le voy a hacer los forks para los hydros  :biggrin: mira hice este sketch para el mural  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SE VE CHINGON...TRATA COMO UNAS CALAVERAS DE DIA DE LOS MUERTOS....ESAS ESTAN CHINGONAS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2011, 11:27 PM~20308014
> *SE VE CHINGON...TRATA COMO UNAS CALAVERAS DE DIA DE LOS MUERTOS....ESAS ESTAN CHINGONAS
> *


yo pense lo mismo mañana voy a ir ver a un vato que murals a ver cuanto me sale hacer los murals y si la tiene terminada antes de may 1er por que va aver un bike show aqui en mexicali


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 10 2011, 10:47 PM~20308187
> *yo pense lo mismo mañana voy a ir ver a un vato que murals a ver cuanto me sale hacer los murals y si la tiene terminada antes de may 1er por que va aver un bike show aqui en mexicali
> *


pues d volada para k salgan chingon!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 11 2011, 07:04 PM~20313727
> *pues d volada para k salgan chingon!
> *


ya hable con el vato tiene un chingo de trabajo que no puede terminar antes del bike show :angry: asi que primero voy a terminar de pintar el frame y despues del show se lo llevo :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 11 2011, 07:21 PM~20314414
> *ya hable con el vato  tiene un chingo de trabajo que no puede terminar antes del bike show  :angry: asi que primero voy a terminar de pintar el frame y despues del show se lo llevo  :happysad:
> *


ORALE...SIMON MEJOR LLEVASELO CUANDO TENGA TIEMPO...THAT WAY IT DOESNT GET RUSHED...PARA K SALGA CON MUCHO DETAIL!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 11 2011, 09:02 PM~20314824
> *ORALE...SIMON MEJOR LLEVASELO CUANDO TENGA TIEMPO...THAT WAY IT DOESNT GET RUSHED...PARA K SALGA CON MUCHO DETAIL!
> *


simon que lo haga calmado para que salga bien :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 11 2011, 08:50 PM~20315389
> *simon que lo haga calmado para que salga bien  :biggrin:
> *


claro!!....hey caile pa los angeles el 31 de julio!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 11 2011, 11:13 PM~20316352
> *claro!!....hey caile pa los angeles el 31 de julio!!!
> *


no puedo pasar a USA carnal :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 11 2011, 10:20 PM~20316412
> *no puedo pasar a USA carnal  :happysad:
> *


uuu lulu!....brincate la barda!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 11 2011, 11:23 PM~20316445
> *uuu lulu!....brincate la barda!!
> *


con la bike en la espalda :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 11 2011, 10:30 PM~20316501
> *con la bike en la espalda  :biggrin:
> *


guey con los hydraulics!!!.... make it hop on 4 wheels!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 11 2011, 11:32 PM~20316526
> *guey con los hydraulics!!!.... make it hop on 4 wheels!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 14 2011, 08:49 AM~20337082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 14 2011, 06:32 PM~20340884
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


q-vo carnal :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 14 2011, 05:34 PM~20340900
> *q-vo carnal  :wave:  :wave:
> *


NOMAS RESTING Y TU?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 14 2011, 06:58 PM~20341058
> *NOMAS RESTING Y TU?
> *


tirando barra como siempre :biggrin:


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 10 2011, 10:03 PM~20307834
> *yo creo que gold  :biggrin: el frame ya esta pintado con kandy red y silver flakes  falta hacer los patterns del centro del frame y tambien le cambiamos los fenders  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


que onda homie , se va mirar mejor con esos guardafangos entas chilos


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Apr 14 2011, 11:49 PM~20343405
> *que onda homie , se va mirar mejor con esos guardafangos entas chilos
> *


si verdad le cambio un chingo el look :biggrin: que onda wey caele al bike show :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

me and my bike featured on a history book of my barrio (neighborhood) PUEBLO NUEVO, mexicali baja california :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 17 2011, 10:02 PM~20362177
> *me and my bike featured on a history book of my barrio (neighborhood) PUEBLO NUEVO, mexicali baja california  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo fleetangel  estos son los otros cylinders que te decia carnal 
:angry: no se miran bien en la pic :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 17 2011, 10:19 PM~20362351
> *q-vo fleetangel   estos son los otros cylinders que te decia carnal
> :angry: no se miran bien en la pic  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


SE MIRAN FIRME!!!... LOS VAS A CROMAR???


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2011, 11:22 PM~20362381
> *SE MIRAN FIRME!!!... LOS VAS A CROMAR???
> *


no por que estos son de plastic  los voy a pintar candy red pero la neta me gustan mas los otros que se miran como los de pro-hopper :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 17 2011, 10:34 PM~20362460
> *no por que estos son de plastic    los voy a pintar candy red pero la neta me gustan mas los otros que se miran como los de pro-hopper  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON SE MIRAN MACIZOS!!!...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

tambien tengo esta bag FIRESTONE air ride pero nose si ponersela a mi bike o a la bike de mi carnal :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 19 2011, 11:45 AM~20373020
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 17 2011, 11:19 PM~20362351
> *q-vo fleetangel   estos son los otros cylinders que te decia carnal
> :angry: no se miran bien en la pic  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


now i need custom forks for my cylinders :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 10 2011, 04:21 AM~20300753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Hi homie!! How you doing? Did you finish that bas ass sketch already?  :biggrin: 

Have a good day! :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 26 2011, 02:47 PM~20424336
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Hi homie!! How you doing? Did you finish that bas ass sketch already?   :biggrin:
> ...



thanks girl for passing by my topic :biggrin: i can't finish it because i have to much work and also i need finish my bike for the bike show next sunday


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

como le bas a poner a la bike a hora homie o se ba a llamar igual


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Apr 26 2011, 10:40 PM~20428514
> *como le bas a poner a la bike a hora homie o se ba a llamar igual
> *


nose todavia  ya que mande hacer el display a ver que sale :biggrin: hoy le tiramos la ultima capa de clear y ya casi esta lista para pulilar y armarla :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

aver si la terminamos para el bike show del proximo domingo :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 26 2011, 08:46 PM~20428573
> *nose todavia    ya que mande hacer el display a ver que sale  :biggrin: hoy le tiramos la ultima capa de clear y ya casi esta lista para pulilar y armarla  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: ya keremos wacharla


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Apr 27 2011, 12:46 AM~20429444
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  ya keremos wacharla
> *


todavia me falta lijarla para pulilar y tenerla lista para el domingo pero todabia no le vamos a poner los hydros


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 9 2011, 09:31 PM~20300845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Apr 27 2011, 07:24 PM~20434670
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo fleetangel


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 27 2011, 08:58 PM~20436113
> *q-vo fleetangel
> *


WUZ GOOD BRO!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 27 2011, 04:31 AM~20428424
> *thanks girl for passing by my topic  :biggrin: i can't finish it because i have to much work and also i need finish my bike for the bike show next sunday
> *


 :biggrin: 
Thanks for stopping by in my threads too.. :biggrin: 

Understandbut can't wait to the final look... I actually though it is the final look already. Because it looks bad ass even now. 
Good luck on the show homie! And enjoy that!! :biggrin: :biggrin: I'll keep checking out your topic for sure!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 28 2011, 12:29 AM~20437412
> *:biggrin:
> Thanks for stopping by in my threads too.. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


  i have some ideas for the sketch also i want to do a sketch of a 1963 chevy c10 truck :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 30 2011, 10:12 PM~20457121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUEDO CHINGONA LOKO! :wow:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2011, 11:47 PM~20457447
> *QUEDO CHINGONA LOKO! :wow:
> *


gracias carnal cambie de opinion y no le hicimos los ghost patterns :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 30 2011, 10:51 PM~20457486
> *gracias carnal cambie de opinion y no le hicimos los ghost patterns  :biggrin:
> *


SE MIRA BIEN ASI COMO QUEDO!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2011, 11:53 PM~20457502
> *SE MIRA BIEN ASI COMO QUEDO!
> *


simon ya esta lista para el bike show


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 30 2011, 10:55 PM~20457510
> *simon ya esta lista para el bike show
> *


TOMAS UN CHINGO DE FOTOS EHH!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

the pump


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2011, 11:56 PM~20457515
> *TOMAS UN CHINGO DE FOTOS EHH!!!
> *


simon carnal :biggrin: espero que vayan muchas biklas :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 30 2011, 11:00 PM~20457536
> *simon carnal  :biggrin: espero que vayan muchas biklas  :biggrin:
> *


BUENA SUERTE CARNAL!...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 1 2011, 12:14 AM~20457619
> *BUENA SUERTE CARNAL!...
> *


gracias


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

bike show pics  

rollerz only imperial valley chapter


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 1 2011, 07:12 PM~20461672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SE VE PERRONA!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

DEL VALLE CC imperial valley


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

lifestile cc bikes mexicali


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my shit :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 1 2011, 08:21 PM~20461741
> *SE VE PERRONA!!!!
> *


gracias carnal :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

first place full custom and best engraving :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 1 2011, 07:50 PM~20461925
> *first place full custom and best engraving  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


se mira chingona tu bike :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 1 2011, 10:38 PM~20463254
> *se mira chingona tu bike :thumbsup:
> *


gracias carnal y todavia no la termino :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 1 2011, 09:40 PM~20463272
> *gracias carnal y todavia no la termino  :biggrin:
> *


que mas le vas aser


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 1 2011, 10:44 PM~20463316
> *que mas le vas aser
> *


monerle mas clear tambien le quiero hacer murals and pinstriping y ponerle los hydraulics


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 1 2011, 07:42 PM~20461874
> *my shit  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Se mira bien chingona!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 2 2011, 01:34 PM~20467452
> *Se mira bien chingona!!!
> *


simon me gusta como se mira en esas pics :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 2 2011, 12:37 PM~20467486
> *simon me gusta como se mira en esas pics  :biggrin:
> *


Hay varias otras k estan chingonas!...pero la tuya se mira firme


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 2 2011, 01:39 PM~20467514
> *Hay varias otras k estan chingonas!...pero la tuya se mira firme
> *


gracias  lo malo te no agarre BEST IN SHOW  :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 2 2011, 12:46 PM~20467586
> *gracias   lo malo te no agarre BEST IN SHOW    :biggrin:
> *


CUAL LO AGARRO???


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 2 2011, 05:52 PM~20469288
> *CUAL LO AGARRO???
> *


mi compa jose's bike  i did all the engraving :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 2 2011, 08:18 PM~20471267
> *mi compa jose's bike    i did all the engraving  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


andas perro guey!!!!..ta chingon el engraving!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 2 2011, 10:02 PM~20471687
> *andas perro guey!!!!..ta chingon el engraving!
> *


gracias carnal pero ese no es mi mejor trabajo el mas chingon se lo hice a un homie de MI VIDA bike club de yuma chapter


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 2 2011, 09:06 PM~20471733
> *gracias carnal pero ese no es mi mejor trabajo el mas chingon se lo hice a un homie de MI VIDA bike club de yuma chapter
> *


PUES VOY OCUPAR UN JALE PRONTO...YA QUE ME LLEGUEN MIS FORKS TE LOS MANDO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 2 2011, 10:07 PM~20471744
> *PUES VOY OCUPAR UN JALE PRONTO...YA QUE ME LLEGUEN MIS FORKS TE LOS MANDO
> *


orale simon, yo tambien pienso mandar a cortar unos forks para mi bike


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 2 2011, 09:18 PM~20471886
> *orale simon, yo tambien pienso  mandar a cortar unos forks para mi bike
> *


EL TONYO TRAE PRECIOS BARATOS!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 2 2011, 10:19 PM~20471897
> *EL TONYO TRAE PRECIOS BARATOS!
> *


simon ya mire :biggrin: me gustaron unos forks que hizo tonyo


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 2 2011, 09:54 PM~20472240
> *simon ya mire  :biggrin: me gustaron unos forks que hizo tonyo
> *


HIT HIM UP!!!...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 2 2011, 10:06 PM~20471733
> *gracias carnal pero ese no es mi mejor trabajo el mas chingon se lo hice a un homie de MI VIDA bike club de yuma chapter
> *


mira fleetangel esta la bike de mi homie de MI VIDA CC  lo malo que no se mira el engraving  le hice engraving en los fenders,sprocket.plaque,handle bars, air tank and air cylinder :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 2 2011, 10:05 PM~20472330
> *mira fleetangel esta la bike de mi homie de MI VIDA CC   lo malo que no se mira el engraving   le hice engraving en los fenders,sprocket.plaque,handle bars, air tank and air cylinder  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ESTA CHINGONA!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 2 2011, 11:08 PM~20472361
> *ESTA CHINGONA!
> *


SIMON ESTA CLEAN


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 3 2011, 12:05 AM~20472330
> *mira fleetangel esta la bike de mi homie de MI VIDA CC   lo malo que no se mira el engraving   le hice engraving en los fenders,sprocket.plaque,handle bars, air tank and air cylinder  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 2 2011, 11:32 PM~20472570
> *NICE
> *


 :yes: i did all the engraving on it :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+May 2 2011, 02:29 AM~20461787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAAY hip hip hoorayyy! Congrats! You're bad ass homie! Keep it up!! Sorry I've missed that. I though that show will be this week for some reason.. otherwise I would wish you best of luck in advance... but I can see you didn't need that at all :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 3 2011, 06:24 AM~20473664
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> YAAY hip hip hoorayyy! Congrats! You're bad ass homie! Keep it up!! Sorry I've missed that. I though that show will be this week for some reason.. otherwise I would wish you best of luck in advance... but I can see you didn't need that at all :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks VeronikA i am very happy with my bike  i am still working on it i hope finish it for the next car show :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 4 2011, 02:55 AM~20479316
> *thanks VeronikA i am very happy with my bike   i am still working on it i hope finish it for the next car show  :biggrin:
> *



YOu are one busy bee!! Wow keep up hard work homie!! Can't wait to see your new truck sketches!!!Wowowowow :biggrin: 

Have a wonderful day homie! :happysad:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 11 2011, 02:13 PM~20530724
> *YOu are one busy bee!! Wow keep up hard work homie!! Can't wait to see your new truck sketches!!!Wowowowow :biggrin:
> 
> Have a wonderful day homie! :happysad:
> *


thanks i am taking a little brake from sketching and i need to finish some engraving and do the hardline for the hydraulics :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 11 2011, 11:14 PM~20534921
> *thanks i am taking a little brake from sketching and i need to finish some engraving and do the hardline for the hydraulics  :biggrin:
> *


I DID SOME ENGRAVING FOR THIS RIDE "MR ORANGE"


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

the time fly very fast :biggrin: my bike's paint jobs


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

some pics of my engraving work   

rear end cover 









plaque engraving on the two sides


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

mr orange


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 22 2011, 09:58 PM~20607577
> *some pics of my engraving work
> 
> rear end cover
> ...


BUEN JALE CUZZ!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 22 2011, 11:04 PM~20607628
> *BUEN JALE CUZZ!
> *


gracias promo esa rear end cover se la vamos a cambiar por otra que me quedo mas chingona :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my speedometer engraved and chromed


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

LOW RIDER MAGAZINE NEW MODEL :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 1 2011, 06:50 PM~20461925
> *first place full custom and best engraving  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 23 2011, 02:56 PM~20611429
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oiga compa no sabe cuando es el car show de mexicali


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@May 24 2011, 09:11 PM~20622171
> *Oiga compa no sabe cuando es el car show de mexicali
> *


pm sent


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

como te fue loko?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Fleetangel said:


> como te fue loko?


muy bien agarre first place primo :biggrin: pero estaba haciendo un chingo de viento


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

sureñosbluez said:


> muy bien agarre first place primo :biggrin: pero estaba haciendo un chingo de viento


eso chingon!!!!!!...serio???? mucha competencia????


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

sureñosbluez said:


> muy bien agarre first place primo :biggrin: pero estaba haciendo un chingo de viento


la neta no yo soy el unico en la categoria FULL CUSTOM las otras eran street and mild customs lo malo es que nos ponene a todos en una sola categoria :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

ohhh....aka esta medio raro tambien loko!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Fleetangel said:


> ohhh....aka esta medio raro tambien loko!


chales pinche clima raro, entonses me vaz a mandar las partes o que onda primo por que tengo mas campo libre para empesar a hacer mas engraving


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

sureñosbluez said:


> chales pinche clima raro, entonses me vaz a mandar las partes o que onda primo por que tengo mas campo libre para empesar a hacer mas engraving


simon pero hasta la proxima semana por k me kede sin feria....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Fleetangel said:


> simon pero hasta la proxima semana por k me kede sin feria....


orale simon primo luego te miro por que tengo algo de sueño :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

sureñosbluez said:


> orale simon primo luego te miro por que tengo algo de sueño :biggrin:


buenas noches!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello my friend!! How you doing! Hope all is good with you homie! Thank you for support in my thread!


TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

VeronikA said:


> Hello my friend!! How you doing! Hope all is good with you homie! Thank you for support in my thread!
> 
> 
> TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS HOMEGIRL FOR PASSING BY MY TOPIC :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY BIKE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

i did some engraving for the homie streetkings13 for his bomba STREET KINGS coachella valley


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

pinchi sureno cadavez de dejas cai mas la grena con el engraving, nice work homie


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

cruisingoldies13 said:


> pinchi sureno cadavez de dejas cai mas la grena con el engraving, nice work homie


gracias carnal es puro freehand se mira bien la practica hace al maestro que no homie :biggrin: hay cuando quieras engraving me avisas


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sureñosbluez said:


> MY BIKE


 is this up todate?????


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

lesstime said:


> is this up todate?????


:yes: i like the twisted parts but i think is time the take her to another level also i going to send frame to get some murals ,pinstriping and silver leaf and i have the hydros only i need to finish the wiring and send the hardline and cylinder to the chrome shop


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

cruisingoldies13 said:


> pinchi sureno cadavez de dejas cai mas la grena con el engraving, nice work homie


simon loko sta kabron esta chilo bn jalee homi:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

cruising oldies said:


> simon loko sta kabron esta chilo bn jalee homi:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


gracias carnal


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

]


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pm sent bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

lesstime said:


> pm sent bro


pm answered


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

sureñosbluez said:


> View attachment 324389
> ]


is this 1 yours too


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

SNAPPER818 said:


> is this 1 yours too


no is my homie's bike but i did the engraving


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

sureñosbluez said:


> no is my homie's bike but* i did the engraving*


*dats firme*
u got close up pics?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

SNAPPER818 said:


> *dats firme*
> u got close up pics?


no homie sorry


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

sureñosbluez said:


> at 0.24 :biggrin:


thats ether a reflection or a huge ass dent in that regal at 1:57


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> thats ether a reflection or a huge ass dent in that regal at 1:57


a big ass dent homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

sureñosbluez said:


> a big ass dent homie


lol thought so.:roflmao: i had to take a second look to make sure it wasent just me.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> lol thought so.:roflmao: i had to take a second look to make sure it wasent just me.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:x2


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

VeronikA said:


> :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


whazz up girl :h5:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

This my homeboy pepe santacruz shooting his video at dana street dreamz lowrider picnic lmk wat ya think...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

mr.casper said:


> This my homeboy pepe santacruz shooting his video at dana street dreamz lowrider picnic lmk wat ya think...


nice video carnal i like the song


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

sureñosbluez said:


> nice video carnal i like the song


thanks a ke representar


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

simon MEXICANOS hasta la madre que no carnal


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my at 3:16


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

sureñosbluez said:


> my at 3:16


Very cool!!!!!!!

How you doing homie!! Hope all is good with you! 

Have a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

VeronikA said:


> Very cool!!!!!!!
> 
> How you doing homie!! Hope all is good with you!
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday!


thanks for passing by my topic homegirl :h5:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

draw the other stuff you want with out your engrving on them


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

lesstime said:


> draw the other stuff you want with out your engrving on them


working on it bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

any luck bro ?


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

que onda sureno estoy vendiendo mi bike homie , no sabes quien quiere una


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey sup homie!

How you doing! Any updates? Did you have a chance to take a pencil and paper and do some sketches?  Have a great week!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

some of my engrave work this piece is all ready chromed and installed on the car


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

more of my work


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice progress homie!! Happy seeing you busy with the bikes and engraving!!!!! Much respect!!!! 


TTT for you my friend!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

VeronikA said:


> Nice progress homie!! Happy seeing you busy with the bikes and engraving!!!!! Much respect!!!!
> 
> 
> TTT for you my friend!


thanks homegirl :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOODTIMES


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Fleetangel said:


> GOODTIMES


por vida holmes por vida :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

que onda homie no saves cuando ba a ber un car show en mexicali\


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

cruisingoldies13 said:


> que onda homie no saves cuando ba a ber un car show en mexicali\


hasta noviembre pero va a ver en el ejido tepic y otro en san felipe pero hasta el 15 y 16 de octubre


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

orale


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Sup homie! How have you been? Hope all is well with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

